# Biken in der Ostschweiz (SG - AR - AI)



## vsy (2. November 2007)

hallo,

bin jetzt häufig in Herisau (AR) und suche Mit-Biker bevorzugt aus dem näheren Umkreis, sodass man nicht unbedingt per Auto anreisen muss...

Wer kommt noch aus der Gegend?

Gruss
volker


----------



## cheggenberger (5. November 2007)

Schau mal unter www.veloclubsg.ch Wir fahren ab dem Frühling wieder am Dienstag abend eine Tour von St. Gallen aus. Auch am Wochenende gibt es hie und da Touren. Du kannst aber auch einfach andere Biker kennen lernen. Im Winter gehen wir am Mittwoch abend 90 Minuten Indoor Cyceln.
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mack (8. November 2007)

Hi Jungs
bin auch aus der O-CH.

Das "Indoor Cyceln" würde mich interessieren. Ist das einfach 
"neudeutsch" für einen Hometrainer/Spinning   oder bin ich nicht
aktuell informiert?

Mack


----------



## cheggenberger (8. November 2007)

Hallo Mack,
genau, Spinning meine ich. Wir gehen jeweils am Mittwoch von 20'15 bis 21'45 ins Trevx, St. Gallen zum Spinning. Für Mitglieder des Veloclubs St. Gallen ist das gratis, da Trevx ein Sponsor von uns ist. Es lohnt sich also, für Fr. 30.- Clubmitglied zu werden. Die ganze Sache macht aber auch Spass und wird gut geleitet. 
Aber auch sonst sind wir aktiv im Club. Diesen Samstag gehen wir in die Kletterhalle, aber es gibt auch Schlittel-, Schneeschuh-und Kanutouren.
Gruss, Christian


----------



## Deleted 101478 (17. November 2007)

hee Leute

wie wärs denn mal mit Snowbiking bei schönem Winterwetter !

peace on dirt


----------



## Don Trailo (18. November 2007)

bikespammer schrieb:


> hee Leute
> 
> wie wärs denn mal mit Snowbiking bei schönem Winterwetter !
> 
> peace on dirt


 
* sehe ich auch so 
macht doch unheimlich spass*


----------



## redeyejoe (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin momentan auf Job-Suche und bei dem aktuellen Stand kann es gut sein, dass ich in der Ostschweiz lande (Wil).
Damit ich grob weiß worauf ich mich mit der Ostschweiz einlasse, hier die Frage an Euch: *Kann man in der Ostschweiz gut biken? *

Ich fahre im prinzip alles von Tour bis Freeride und auch hin und wieder mal ganz gerne Downhill - dabei darf es auf den Touren auch mal technisch anspruchsvoller werden . 
Was hat da die Ostschweiz zu bieten?

Grüße,
Joe


----------



## andy_ (1. Januar 2008)

Hi Joe

keine Sorge... guck einfach mal, ob du den Job bekommst...

Touren zum Biken hat es in der Ostschweiz genügend, und da man hier "alles befahren darf" sind genügend Trails zu finden... Wanderer nett grüssen und es gibt keine Probleme...
Es könnte eher sein, dass du ein wenig mehr Kondition brauchst, da gegebenenfalls ein paar Höhenmeter bewältigt werden müssen...   

zum Schnuppern:
http://www.gps-tracks.com
http://www.gps-touren.ch
http://www.trail.ch

ob es in der Umgebung Wil auch einen Bikepark oder Downhill-Strecke hat, weiss ich nicht - so was fahre ich nicht...

Gruss Andy


----------



## Deleted 101478 (1. Januar 2008)

hi Joe

freu dich auf den "wilden Osten"
hier findest du alles was dein Herz begehrt. 
Gemütliche CC Touren im Raum Untertoggenburg und Fürstenland
All Mountain und FR Runden im Obertoggenburg und Alpstein und wenn du es willst rocken lassen gehst du nach Filzbach am Walensee !
einen guten Start wünscht
Andreas


----------



## cheggenberger (3. Januar 2008)

Komme aus St. Gallen, Riethüsli, also nicht weit von Herisau. Können ja mal was abmachen. 
Gruss, Chrisitian


----------



## redeyejoe (12. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Tipps! Ich freue mich schon auf Berge, in der Hoffnung dass mit dem Job alles klar geht...

@ Christian:
Danke für das Angebot. Ich melde mich mal bei dir, wenn alles soweit klar geht und ich in der Schweiz bin...

@ Andy:
Für die bessere Kondition werde ich für den Frühling mal mein Rannrad entstauben, damit es auch mit den höheren Bergen klappt ;-)

Ab wann ist der Alpstein bzw. das Toggenburg eigentlich schneefrei? Also jetzt nicht nur zum biken sondern auch mal zum wandern oder klettern?

Grüße,
Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy_ (12. Januar 2008)

redeyejoe schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps! Ich freue mich schon auf Berge, in der Hoffnung dass mit dem Job alles klar geht...
> 
> @ Christian:
> Danke für das Angebot. Ich melde mich mal bei dir, wenn alles soweit klar geht und ich in der Schweiz bin...
> ...



- biken ohne berge ist auch eine bestrafung...   
- stell dich einfach darauf ein, dass eine zwei oder drei stunden tour hier durchaus 1500hm und mehr bedeuten können... das ganze mit sausteilen rampen gespickt geht heftig in die beine...  8)
- toggenburg schneefrei... naja - das meiste wird april oder mai frei sein... je nach schneelage temperatur und hanglage...

zur info: ich bin in uznach zuhause... das ist am östlichen ende des zürichsees - falls du mal in diese region möchtest...

gruss andy


----------



## valentinweitz (18. Januar 2008)

sali, ich wohne in heiden, wär also auch nicht allzu weit weg...
bin eher abwärtsfahrend orientiert, aber ich kann auch hochschieben, wenns denn nicht anders geht : ). 
in der o-schweiz gibts einige schöne trails, kenn die aber von cc-touren und das ist auch schon wieder einige zeit her...
z.z ist mein rad zwar noch nicht fahrtüchtig, aber wär auch mal bei ner ausfahrt dabei...


----------



## löösns (18. Januar 2008)

hallihallo

komme auch aus herisau und bin immer gerne für eine tour zu haben. 
wer fährt denn was? 
mit meiner kondi stehts momentan nicht soo extrem rosig. ausserdem wurde gerade vor ein paar wochen mein CC bike gestohlen. 
prinzipiell: bin student, habe also zeit. fahre hauptsächlich "enduro" wenn man es im fachjargon ausdrücken will, aber auch lieber abwärts als aufwärts. bin aber auch gerne für eine runde CC resp uphill zu haben. 

wie wärs mit hunwiler höhi, hochalp, gebiet hoher kasten, appenzell oder einfach nieschberg etc...?

bei interesse einfach melden! 

greez dan


----------



## vsy (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

toll, dass sich jetzt doch ein paar hier einfinden.

Ich werde voraussichtlich ab Mitte Februar in St.Gallen zu arbeiten anfangen... mit dieser Aussicht motiviert es mich natürlich umso mehr, eine nette Community zu anderen Bikern hier aufzubauen 

Ich möchte gerne am Sa. 19.01. oder So. 20.01. eine kleine Tour wagen - zum Einstig aber nicht so heftig (wenig Kondition), bzw. muss ich mich erst an eure Geografie gewöhnen 
Kommt jemand mit? Ca. 2-3 h, Samstag wäre Nachmittags gut und Sonntags evtl. morgens ab 10 Uhr.

@ Dan: hast du denn derzeit überhaupt ein Bike?

Gruesse
volker


----------



## shift (18. Januar 2008)

Hey Zusammen,

Bin direkt aus St. Gallen.

So 10.00 Uhr hört sich gut an. Fahre evtl eine Waldeggrunde bis max. 12 Uhr.

Bergauf langsam, bergab schneller 

sollten in kontakt bleiben....

bye


----------



## cheggenberger (19. Januar 2008)

Sonntag 10 Uhr würde mir passen. Menzlenwald/Solitüde und dann Richtung Waldegg, könnte dort aber noch recht eisig sein. Mein Vorschlag:
Treffpunkt um 10 Uhr bei der Gewerbeschule Riethüsli (Endstation Bus Nr. 5)
Freue mich auf ein paar Abenteurerlustige BikerInnen.
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vsy (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
bei mir ist es mittlerweile etwas unsicher, ob ich Sonntag früh kommen kann ... ich war deshalb bis gerade eben noch 3h (u.a. Wissbachtal) unterwegs.
Wenn ich es doch noch schaffen sollte, komme ich.

Ich wünsch euch auf jeden Fall viel Spass!
volker


----------



## shift (19. Januar 2008)

Hey Christian,

sowies aussieht komme ich auch. 10 Uhr an der Schule geht klar. Warte nur 5 min, wenn ich nicht da bin fahrt los! Bei mir ist es nicht 100%ig.

bye stefan


----------



## cheggenberger (20. Januar 2008)

hey stefan, haben uns wohl verpasst. warst du der ramsauer typ auf der teufenerstrasse? habe grad anderen gedanken nachgehangen und zu spät realisiert, dass du das wohl bist. bist du jeweils auch im spinning dabei? die trails sind sommerlich gut zu fahren, nur im wald auf den strässchen wars teilweise sehr glatt. Hey jungs, wir versuchens wiede mal mit einem treffpunkt, irgendwann klappt es bestimmt. ihr könnt auch im forum unter www.veloclubsg.ch nachschauen, ob es irgend einen treff gibt.
Bilder unter:  http://picasaweb.google.de/cheggenberger/Sonntagsbiken20108
auf ein ander mal, christian


----------



## shift (22. Januar 2008)

Hey Christian,

ja, das war ich. War echt spät dran, sorry. Bin dann noch ne Waldeggrunde gefahren. Geiles Wetter u. geile Trails 

Ich bin immer im Spinning. Wenn du reingehst rechts, meist neben Tobi. 

bye stefan


----------



## vsy (23. Januar 2008)

Hi,
wie ihr gemerkt habt, hat es mir am Sonntag nicht mehr gereicht. Schade! Aber das klappt schon noch mal.
Ich könnte wieder am kommenden Samstag (26.01.) oder dann wieder ab Montag bis Sonntag ... hab nämlich eine freie Woche  

cheers
volker


----------



## cheggenberger (24. Januar 2008)

Samstag könnte passen. Auch nächste Woche bin ich ev. zu haben, da ich auch Ferien habe. Fahre aber wohl ein paar Tage ins Tessin, je nach Wetter. Christian


----------



## valentinweitz (25. Januar 2008)

sind hier auch berghinunter- und freifahren-begeisterte? ich hab endlich mein neues radl fertig!


----------



## shift (25. Januar 2008)

hier hier hier hier hier!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 101478 (25. Januar 2008)

ciao Jungs
wer Lust hat So. 10.30Uhr Bahnhof SG !
ich denke wir fahren Richtung Bodensee
(gemütliche Runde)

gruzz Andreas


----------



## valentinweitz (26. Januar 2008)

wo bist du so unterwegs (in der umgebung)? was fürn esel (mit weichem schwanz) reitest' denn so? bist' aber nicht etwa ein veloflicki-gänger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shift (26. Januar 2008)

Veloflicki-nein!
mein bike siehste in der Bikemarkt anzeige.

Gehst morgen riden?


----------



## cheggenberger (26. Januar 2008)

hey jungs, diesmal komme ich nicht, denn ich fahre für 3 tage ins tessin. soll morgen so um die 18 grad sein, geil. komme aber gerne ein ander mal vorbei. und nebenbei, nichts gegen die flicki. ist ein geiler laden, der eigentlich nicht einfach ein laden ist. bau mir dort zur zeit einen laufradsatz auf. auf selber gebauten rädern soll biken ja noch viel mehr spass machen. und steff führt einem so richtig fundiert in die materie ein. kann das nur empfehlen.
einen guten ride sonntagsride wünscht, christian


----------



## shift (27. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht habe ich nur zu wenig Wörter benutzt. Das sollte nicht so rüberkommen als hätte ich was gegen den Flicki. Leben und lebe lassen, 
bye stefan


----------



## cheggenberger (1. Februar 2008)

wie wäre es mit einer technikrunde am sonntag morgen? ev. fällt noch ein wenig schnee, genau richtig zum snowbiken im menzlenwald und in der region unterer brand. das wetter sollte am sonntag morgen aufmachen. treffpunkt um 10 uhr bei der berufsschule riethüsli. kommt noch jemand mit? christian


----------



## shift (2. Februar 2008)

Ich gehe mit zwei Kumpels auch um 10 Uhr ein bisschen riden. Vielleicht schauen wir vorbei.
Machen wir einfach die üblichen 5 Minuten.

bye stefan


----------



## flashi (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, wir waren am Sonntag (03.02.07) gegen Mittag auch in der Region unterer Brand. Haben dort auch eine Bikespur gesehen...  

Wir, dass heisst die 2-Wheel-Pirates werden diesen Sonntag auch wieder eine Tour machen. Start ist in Obersteinach und dann gehts nach St. Gallen!

Mehr Infos gibts auf unserer HP www.2-wheel-pirates.ch

Viele Grüsse
Flashi

P.s.: Wäre cool noch ein Spark im Team zu haben...


----------



## Deleted 101478 (7. Februar 2008)

oder du hast Lust auf eine Al-Mountain Tour !
start So. um 11 Uhr Badi Gais, dann via Suruggä Landmark auf den St.Anton
von da Freeride nach Altstätten und mit der Appenzellerbahn zurück nach Gais
na das wär doch was

der rote Baron


----------



## mack (8. Februar 2008)

bikespammer schrieb:


> oder du hast Lust auf eine Al-Mountain Tour !
> start So. um 11 Uhr Badi Gais, dann via Suruggä Landmark auf den St.Anton
> von da Freeride nach Altstätten und mit der Appenzellerbahn zurück nach Gais
> na das wär doch was
> ...



WOW
das tönt cool!!


----------



## cheggenberger (9. Februar 2008)

Hey Jungs, eure vorschläge tönen ja saugut, aber ich gehe am sonntag mit einer freundin ins toggenburg schneeschuhlaufen. wer weiss, wie lange es noch schnee hat. mein spark wartet zur zeit noch auf die leichte manitou r 7 mrd und dann wird es wieder eingesetzt.
wünsche euch viel spass am sonntag, christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vsy (23. Februar 2008)

hallo zusammen,

fährt morgen/Sonntag jemand von euch? "Ich will raaaaus..."  

volker


----------



## shift (24. Februar 2008)

Hey Volker,

sorry, gestern keinen pc angehabt.

Wir gehen meist So von ca 9.30 bis 12.00 ne kleine Runde drehen.

Vielleicht klappts ja nächsten Sonntag, heute war ja Hammerwetter 

bye stefan


----------



## cheggenberger (24. Februar 2008)

hey alle. wenn ihr was unternehmen wollt, ist es wohl am besten, wenn der erste auch treffpunkt und zeit definiert. dann ist es einfacher, sich zu treffen. ja, heute war tatsächlich hammerwetter, aber unten beim wattbach und oben auf der waldegg hat es noch immer eis und schnee. 
wäre toll, wenn ein treffen mal zustande kommen würde.
eine schöne woche wünscht, christian


----------



## Deleted 101478 (24. Februar 2008)

heute war Parkmassaker ZH angesagt.
oh ja, war ein Hammertag.
das nächste Mal klappts bestimmt !

en guete Start Morgen


----------



## vsy (29. Februar 2008)

und wieder ein hallo!

ich wage nochmal einen Anlauf ...   vielleicht etwas unpassend, wo es jetzt doch nass werden soll... aber bei Sonneschein fahren kann ja jeder.  

Christian, du hast natürlich völlig recht mit der Zeit/Treffpunkt. Ich kenne mich jedoch noch leider zu wenig aus, um eine Tour "anbieten" zu können. Bzw. ich muss halt (wenn ich alleine fahre) viel ausprobieren und in Karten nachschauen... lästig.

Wie sieht es bei euch am Sonntag zwischen 10 und 13 Uhr aus?
Wir können uns z.B. um 10 Uhr am Obstmarkt in Herisau treffen (wenn diejenigen, die kommen, von dort aus eine Strecke kennen).
Alternativ ginge auch 'ne Stelle zwischendrin: Staumauer am Gübsensee.

Ich freu mich schon, wenn's mal klappen sollte!

Gruesse
volker


----------



## shift (29. Februar 2008)

Hey Volker,

wir fahren am Sonntag ab 10.00 ca. 2h ab Autobahnbrücke Bahnhof St. Fiden (im Osten von St. Gallen).

Tour wird Bike bedingt eher Endurolastig, d.h. eher langsam und Schotterwege bergauf und die Trails bergab.
Entweder eine Waldeggrunde oder bei Peter u. Paul Trails checken...entscheiden wir dann So....

Wer Lust hat kann gerne mitfahren.

bye stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vsy (29. Februar 2008)

ja, das ist auch okay.
Kannst du den Treffpunkt etwas genauer beschreiben...?
Das hier könnte helfen: http://maps.google.ch/maps?f=d&hl=d...47.434539,9.391884&spn=0.005312,0.013561&z=17

v.


----------



## shift (29. Februar 2008)

Hey Volker,

Es ist Ecke Spinnereistrasse/Lindentalstrasse

bye stefan


----------



## Jänsche (1. März 2008)

Hi Stefan. 
Bin morgen dabei.


----------



## shift (1. März 2008)

Jänsche schrieb:


> Hi Stefan.
> Bin morgen dabei.



wenns sein muss


----------



## swamp-man (2. März 2008)

ich bin auch sg...gesell mich demnächst mal dazu

olaf


----------



## swamp-man (4. März 2008)

...gestern wollte ich von appenzell auf den kronberg rauf. leider war ab dem restaurant scheidegg wegen schnee kein weiterkommen. zurück ging es über wasserschaffen und chlosterspitz. zum ende ist die abfahrt richtig geil, aber es lagen nen paar bäume im weg. "emma" hatte ganze arbeit geleistet...


----------



## cheggenberger (4. März 2008)

wieviel fährst du ohne schnee von der scheidegg bis zum kronberggipfel? habe das als affensteil in erinnerung. zudem sind die appenzeller recht gut im verteilen von bussen, denn ab der scheidegg ist fahrverbot.
christian


----------



## swamp-man (5. März 2008)

hmmm...wollte ja am montag das erste mal rauf. hat ja leider nicht geklappt. deswegen kann ich es nicht sagen wieviel...aber was meinst du überhaupt mit "wieviel"? wieviel von der strecke oder wieviel zeit?
steil ist geil....jedenfalls zum runterfahren. 
fahrverbot ist schlecht. hab aber irgendwie auch kein schild gesehen und auf der swiss-singletrail map ist die route doch sogar beschrieben...

naja...jedenfalls hat mich niemand angehalten und wollte geld von mir...







cheggenberger schrieb:


> wieviel fährst du ohne schnee von der scheidegg bis zum kronberggipfel? habe das als affensteil in erinnerung. zudem sind die appenzeller recht gut im verteilen von bussen, denn ab der scheidegg ist fahrverbot.
> christian


----------



## shift (6. März 2008)

Hey ihr Säcke,

Am So um 10.00 in St. Georgen am Kiosk unterhalb der Weiher. Mal sehen wie das Wetter ist, werden dann kurzfristig was entscheiden wohins gehn soll.

bye stefan


----------



## swamp-man (6. März 2008)

ich muss arbeiten...shit...aber habt einfach ohne mich spass...jaja...ich könn es euch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löösns (7. März 2008)

ciao zämä!

vali und ich (dan) sind morgen samstag unterwegs. treffpunkt 0800 am bh sg. (appenzellerpahnhof.) entweder riden wir von gais entweder via hirschber oder via gegenüberliegenden hügel runter nach altstätten, oder wir gehen richtung kronberg, oder sonst irgendwo. prinzipiell lieber abwärts als aufwärts... 
gerne benutzen wir das gaiserbähnli als shuttle wieder hoch, aber wer weiss... wir sind spontan und entscheiden vor ort...! 

würden uns natürlich über mitrider freuen! 

vielleicht bis morgen!


----------



## cheggenberger (7. März 2008)

> auf der swiss-singletrail map ist die route doch sogar beschrieben...


auf der singletrailmap hat es jede menge trails, die mit fahrverbot belegt sind. normalerweise macht das wenig aus, aber die appenzeller nehmen es ernst mit bussen. also immer ein 20er nötli mitnehmen.
christian


----------



## löösns (7. März 2008)

20er nötli?
ich glaube nicht, dass das rechtlich "vähebät"... 
ich musste noch nie lange diskutieren, bis ich das auch dem appenzeller bauern klar machen konnte. auch wenn ein schild da steht "biken verboten" oder was auch immer... für nicht angemeldete schilder kann man nämlich auch gebüsst werden. und fürs bussen einziehen auch. und spätestens, wenn ich eine quittung mit unterschrift für mein 20er nötli sehen wollte, konnte ich dann weiterfahren... 

aber jawohl, die appenzeller sind da gar nicht so geschmeidig, wenns ums befahren ihrer ländereien geht... 
(und ihre bläss auch nicht...)
obwohl ichs nicht auf teufel komm raus rausfordere... und dafür auch keinerlei werbung machen will!


----------



## shift (7. März 2008)

löösns schrieb:


> ciao zämä!
> 
> vali und ich (dan) sind morgen samstag unterwegs. treffpunkt 0800 am bh sg. (appenzellerpahnhof.) entweder riden wir von gais entweder via hirschber oder via gegenüberliegenden hügel runter nach altstätten, oder wir gehen richtung kronberg, oder sonst irgendwo. prinzipiell lieber abwärts als aufwärts...
> gerne benutzen wir das gaiserbähnli als shuttle wieder hoch, aber wer weiss... wir sind spontan und entscheiden vor ort...!
> ...



Hey, Sonntag bei euch nix los?


----------



## löösns (7. März 2008)

hm, ich bin sonntags vergeben... und das wetter soll morgen auch besser sein... warum? bei dir morgen nichts los? aber prinzipiell gerne st georgen!!


----------



## shift (7. März 2008)

löösns schrieb:


> hm, ich bin sonntags vergeben... und das wetter soll morgen auch besser sein... warum? bei dir morgen nichts los? aber prinzipiell gerne st georgen!!



Ja ********, arbeiten bis um 16..+, da geht nix mehr. Bei mir geht immer nur Sonntags....

bye stefan


----------



## swamp-man (7. März 2008)

...mit dem arbeiten versaut man sich irgendwie den ganzen tag...

der typ, der die arbeit erfunden hat, soll sich mal bei mir melden...


----------



## cheggenberger (8. März 2008)

10 Uhr beim Kiosk bei der Bergstation der Mühleggbahn nehme ich an. Ich komme auch und das Wetter wird ja gar nicht übel. Christian


----------



## shift (8. März 2008)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> 10 Uhr beim Kiosk bei der Bergstation der Mühleggbahn nehme ich an. Ich komme auch und das Wetter wird ja gar nicht übel. Christian



Riiischtiich! 

Bei uns wird aber nicht wirklich was grosses. Je nachdem wer da ist werden wir bisschen Waldegg rauf u. runter. Eher so Enduro/Fun mässig.

Wenn das dein Ding ist, bist du herzlich wilkommen....

bye stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vsy (8. März 2008)

Hi Stefan,

ich fahr morgen auch - wenn möglich will ich "aber" mehr rollen, als beim letzten Mal, 
Ich hab heute mittag noch einen anderen Kontakt angeschrieben, bislang aber ohne Response... 
Ausserdem fahr ich meine Frau morgen früh noch nach *St.Peterszell* (Start einer Wanderung) - von da aus kann ich ja eigentlich auch ganz gut eine Tour fahren. Hat mir dazu jemand ein paar Tips? Oder will sogar mitkommen?

viel Spass
volker


----------



## cheggenberger (9. März 2008)

Zum letzten mal Fun im Schnee. Zusammen mit Stefan und Jan in der Waldeggregion am snowbiken.


----------



## mack (9. März 2008)

autsch


----------



## swamp-man (9. März 2008)

Action-Bild...sehr geil


----------



## vsy (9. März 2008)

Hoy,

Zum Thema "... zum letzten Mal Fun im Schnee...":
Als Rookie im Appenzellerland war es heute etwas dämlich von mir, von Wattwil nach Herisau zu fahren und dabei Wanderwege über 800m befahren zu wollen.  Im Schnee geht's natürlich gar nicht und wo kein Schnee mehr ist, ist der Boden aufgeweicht. Tja, ich hätte auf meine innere Stimme hören sollen.
So macht eben jeder seine Erfahrungen. 

cu next time
volker


----------



## shift (9. März 2008)

Hier noch ein Bildernachtrag.......
war echt geile Tour heute 











bis zum nächsten mal....

bye stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shift (9. März 2008)

@ Volker,

komm besser wieder mit uns mit


----------



## vsy (14. März 2008)

Hoi zäma,

... sicher fahre ich wieder mit Euch.  
Habe allerdings jetzt am Wochenende keine Zeit. 
Bis zum nächsten Mal dann.

volker


----------



## Jänsche (18. März 2008)

Hi Leute,

jemand hier der über Ostern Lust hat mit Biken zu gehen, und mir noch paar interessante Trails rund um St. Gallen zeigen kann?? 
Meldet`s euch.  

MfG  Jan


----------



## cheggenberger (19. März 2008)

Bin über Ostern in der Gegend und werde wohl auch mal biken gehen. Kannst gerne mitkommen, ich kenne da ein paar Trails. Werde allerdings eher kurzfristig entscheiden, je nach Wetter. Kannst mich ja mal anrufen 079 213 70 94. Christian


----------



## vsy (20. März 2008)

Hoi,

bin über Ostern auch hier.
Kurzfristige Absprache gerne hier per Forum oder via Mobile (Nummer -> PN)

gruss
volker


----------



## cheggenberger (22. März 2008)

Hey Jungs, die Sonne scheint, Neuschnee und um die 0 Grad. Ich fahr gleich in Richtung Menzlenwald/Wattbach/Waldegg los, solange es noch griffig und "sauber" ist. Am Nachmittag soll es schon wieder Niederschläge geben. Viel Spass, Christian


----------



## cheggenberger (22. März 2008)

War einfach toll heute. Teilweise jungfräulicher Schnee auf den Trails, nur ein paar Tierspuren. Auf der Waldegg dann 20cm Neuschnee, aber schon 8 Grad um 10 Uhr. Christian






[/URL][/IMG]
Stadt SG von der Solitüde



Appenzellerland von der Solitüde


----------



## shift (22. März 2008)

Hey, sind ja schöne pics!

Bei uns in Nürnberg hat heute endlich mal das pissen aufgehöhrt, werde dann morgen mal riden gehen...

@Jan: Hau rein morgen, viel Spass!

bye stefan


----------



## cheggenberger (25. März 2008)

Hey Stefan, geht ihr morgen Mittwoch Mittag auf eine kleine Runde in den Schnee? Habe Ferien und wäre auch dabei. Zur Zeit ist es wieder mal supertoll im Schnee. Kamera mitnehmen! Wir könnten uns im Riethüsli treffen und dann in den Menzlenwald, Wattbach und unteren Brand gehen. Auf der Waldegg hat es fast zu viel Schnee zum Biken, ausser du stehst auf Schneekühlung der Bremsscheiben. Danke für ne Info. Christian


----------



## shift (25. März 2008)

Hey Christian,

ich glaube morgen ist es sehr unsicher, weil im Schnee die Zeit schlecht zu kalkulieren ist und wir ja nur 1.5h Zeit haben.

Vielleicht geht ja am Wochenende mal wieder was.....

bye stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheggenberger (25. März 2008)

Ostermontag: Schneeschuhtour Appenzell - Scheidegg - Jakobsbad. Auch ein Tag ohne Bike macht Spass und weitet den Horizont. Dazu eine nette Begleitung, was will man mehr.


----------



## vsy (25. März 2008)

Hallo Christian,

wir waren am Ostermontag auch in Appenzell: eine Kurz-Wanderung auf die Ruine Clanx + GeoCachen. 
Einfach super dieser Schnee - wenn man mal davon absieht, dass er das Biken verhindert. 

Als wir in die Schweiz gekommen sind, hab ich mir auch schon mal vorgenommen das Schneeschuhwandern auszuprobieren - macht bestimmt grossen Spass.
Leider hab ich jetzt unter der Woche keine Zeit (keine Ferien). 

ciao
volker


----------



## vsy (29. März 2008)

Hi,

ich will morgen von ca. 9-13 uhr biken gehen ... Ich starte in Herisau und werde ein bisschen die Gegend erkunden 
Um nicht (wieder) im Schnee stecken zu bleiben fahre ich morgen mal an der Sitter entlang bis Bischofszell und dann quer über Gossau wieder zurück.
Kommt wer mit oder habt ihr auch schon etwas vor?

volker


----------



## shift (31. März 2008)

Hey Jungs,

hier ein kurzer Streifen von unserer Sonntagstour....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR2n6Adn1mQ

bye stefan


----------



## mack (4. April 2008)

Warum nur sind die Abfahrten immer so schnell zu Ende    ?

Mack


----------



## shift (4. April 2008)

@mack,

musst mehr bremsen dann gehts auch länger   

bye stefan


----------



## shift (10. April 2008)

Hey @ all,

so, da ich so wies aussieht der einzige bin der hier was postet, muss ich das jetzt eben mal wieder tun....

*Riden am Sonntag*

wir fahren um 9.30 Uhr (Pünktlich!, gell Jan ) am Bahnhof St. Fiden ab (oberhalb an der Brücke!) bzw. sind wir dann gegen 9.40 an der Kirche St. Georgen, werden da nochmal fünf Minuten warten. 

Mitfahren kann eigentlich jeder der Bock hat. Wir werden wie immer schwach beginnen und dann gegen Ende nochmal stark nachlassen .

Also Männer, schleicht euch leisse aus den Ehebetten und ab aufs Bike bevors jemand merkt 

bye stefan


----------



## cheggenberger (10. April 2008)

bin das ganze wochenende am kanufahren im bündnerland und wünsche euch viel spass. bin in zwei wochen wieder fürs biken zu haben, vorher heisst es kanutraining und kanuguideprüfung. christian


----------



## Jänsche (10. April 2008)

Hi,
ja Vati ich werde pünktlich da sein. 09-30! War heute noch beim Peter und Paul oben, konnte noch 3 mal den trail abbe richtung Wittenbach fahren. War hammer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shift (10. April 2008)

Jänsche schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja Vati ich werde pünktlich da sein. 09-30! War heute noch beim Peter und Paul oben, konnte noch 3 mal den trail abbe richtung Wittenbach fahren. War hammer....



  

-erzähls nur! und ich war Einkaufen


----------



## vsy (11. April 2008)

Hoi,


shift schrieb:


> ...so, da ich so wies aussieht der einzige bin der hier was postet, muss ich das jetzt eben mal wieder tun....


... du hast ein Smiley vergessen 

Das könnte vielleicht bei mir klappen. Kirche St. Georgen wäre dann auch mein Treffpunkt. Ich meld mich am Samstag abend nochmal.

volker


----------



## mack (11. April 2008)

shift schrieb:


> -erzähls nur! und ich war Einkaufen



Ich auch!! 
Habe mir eben ein neues Bike gegönnt    !!


----------



## shift (11. April 2008)

mack schrieb:


> Ich auch!!
> Habe mir eben ein neues Bike gegönnt    !!



   dann hätten wir uns ja sehen müssen, ich verkaufe die Dinger  
...oder hast dir kein rechtes gekauft?  

bye stefan

edit: kommst auch riden?


----------



## shift (11. April 2008)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> bin das ganze wochenende am kanufahren im bündnerland und wünsche euch viel spass. bin in zwei wochen wieder fürs biken zu haben, vorher heisst es kanutraining und kanuguideprüfung. christian



Hey Christian,

viel Spass und denk dran.....der Kopf muss oben sein


----------



## swamp-man (11. April 2008)

ahhhh...pfingsten gehts auf die soca...hoffe bis dahin kann man noch nen bisschen winterspeck wegradeln...leider muss ich am we arbeiten....aber ich stoss demnächst mal dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mack (11. April 2008)

shift schrieb:


> dann hätten wir uns ja sehen müssen, ich verkaufe die Dinger
> ...oder hast dir kein rechtes gekauft?
> 
> bye stefan
> ...



  der war nicht schlecht  
Habe ein Trek FuelEX9.0 gepostet.

Würde gerne mal (wenn ich ein wenig fitter bin   ) mit euch
kommen... wohne aber leider am anderen Ende vom Kanton. Müsste
also erst mit dem Auto anfahren... mal schauen.

Mack


----------



## neuling90 (12. April 2008)

Hey Stefan

Was läuft am Mittwoch Mittag gehen wir oder nicht?

bye Patrick


----------



## shift (12. April 2008)

Hey Flawiler 

 Paaatttriicckkk! hier gehts im Moment um SONNTAG, also der Tag MORGEN!

...aber Mittwoch könnte schon klappen. Einfach mal Bikesachen mitbringen 

Schönes Weekend  

bye stefan


----------



## neuling90 (12. April 2008)

ja schon klar morgen komme ich glaub nicht, bin relativ kaputt vom match ( 6:3 gewonnen tor zum 3:1 geschossen)

trozdem schönes weekend

bye patrick


----------



## vsy (13. April 2008)

Tach'

ok Jungs, ich "schleich" mich morgen... 
Bin dann um 9:40 an der Kirche in St.Georgen (Ecke Georgenstr / Gessnerweg) - ist die einzige, die ich auf dem Stadtplan ausmachen kann. 

Mal schauen ob's klappt. 

cu 
volker


----------



## shift (13. April 2008)

Hey Jungs,

na habt ihr euch schon wieder alle gut Erholt? Man hört gar nichts........

Ich fand es war echt ne lustige coole Runde. Hoffe den nächsten Sonntag herrscht wieder ähnlich grosse Beteiligung - oder noch mehr 

bye stefan


----------



## Jänsche (13. April 2008)

Glück auf,
was heisst erholt, bin erst halb acht von der Nachmittagstour mit Freundin zurückgekehrt...... Die Runde is doch noch etwas größer geworden als wir dachten. Vor allem Höhenmeter. Ich fands geil, aber sie fands dann nich mehr so lustig aber jetzt nach nem halben kg Nudeln und  gehts schon wieder ........

ich fand auch, war echt ne coole Runde heut vormittag bin mal aufs Video von der Helmcam gespannt. 

Sers Jan


----------



## vsy (13. April 2008)

Hoi, 

ja, mir hat es auch auch super gefallen.
Die Trails, die ich heute zum zweiten Mal gefahren bin, haben gleich doppelt soviel Spass gemacht.
Zum Schluss war ich dann aber doch etwas platt, als wir von Gatter nach Rotmonten hoch sind... werde wohl das nächste Mal etwas mehr frühstücken müssen oder/und mir etwas zu Essen mitbringen  

Was macht ihr übringens so über den 1. Mai? Ich meine: habt ihr etwas mit dem Bike geplant? Tipps sind willkommen.

nice trails
volker


----------



## langer.andi (14. April 2008)

Oh mann, ich bin sogar beim antworten der letzte.....;(
Fand's aber auch spassig (bergab!) und denke/hoffe mal, das das mit der Kondition mal wieder besser wird...

Grüsse, Andi


----------



## shift (14. April 2008)

Hey,

 soweit ich weiss, ist der 1.Mai hier kein Feiertag oder?

bye stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shift (14. April 2008)

Oh mann, ich bin sogar beim antworten der letzte.....;(


...mach dir nix drauss nicht  , es gibt auch lebenslagen, da ist es durchaus nicht schlecht immer Erster zu sein 

....beim biken allerdings nicht  


hoffe du kommst nächsten Sonntag wieder!

bye und schöne Woche noch,

stefan


----------



## cheggenberger (14. April 2008)

Na ja, da scheine ich was verpasst zu haben gestern. habe dafür den vorderrhein mit dem kanadier unsicher gemacht. hat bei dem wetter superspass gemacht auch wenn das wasser beim unfreiwilligen "schwumm" saukalt war. 
der 1. mai ist dieses jahr an auffahrt und deshalb ein feiertag. bestellen wir doch mal schönes wetter, damit wir eine tolle tour unternehmen können.
und dann geht da noch einer auf die soca, da werd ich einfach eifersüchtig. übrigens gehen wir mit dem veloclub st.gallen im juni auf eine kanutour ins toggenburg. das wird spassig und ist alleine schon grund um in den club einzutreten.
bin nächsten sonntag an der kanuguideprüfung und sollte aber spätestens an auffahrt wieder mal dabei sein.
eine gute zeit wünscht, christian


----------



## Jänsche (19. April 2008)

Glück auf an alle, 
ich hoffe morgen sind wieder zahlreiche Biker mit am Start wenn wir auf unsre "Sonntagsausfahrt" gehen. Das Wetter soll ja auch auf unserer Seite stehen....... 
Der Typ da mit dem DEMO hatte die Idee das wir eventl. mit der Bahn bis nach Trogen fahren und von da aus nur noch lässige 80 Hm bis zur Waldegg treten müssen.   mehr Zeit für trails bergab... denn ich habe das Glück dieses WE das Spec. Pitch von meinem Kollegen testen zu dürfen, thx @ Patrick. Ich gebs dir auch in zwei teilen wieder..... 

Genauer Treffpunkt und Zeit wird noch im laufe des Abends abgemacht. Aber wird wie immer zw. 10 u 12 werden.


----------



## shift (19. April 2008)

Hey,

hier mal der Fahrplan
St. Gallen AB  ab 09:32 12  S12 95  S-Bahn, Linie 12,   
*St. Gallen Marktplatz   ab  09:34  * 
 Spisertor   ab  09:36   
 Schülerhaus   ab  09:38   
 Notkersegg   ab  09:41   
 Schwarzer Bären   ab  09:44   
 Rank   ab  09:45   
 Vögelinsegg   ab  09:48   
 Schützengarten   ab  09:50   
*Speicher  an 09:51  *

ich schätze wir sind dann wieder gegen 10:30 an dem Weiher in St. Georgen. Die Haltestelle müsste "Schwarzer Bären" sein. Dann könnten wir nochmal hoch mit der:

*Schwarzer Bären   ab  10:44   *
 Rank   ab  10:45   
 Vögelinsegg   ab  10:48   
 Schützengarten   ab  10:50   
*Speicher  an 10:51 *

anschliessend dann komplett runter.

Was haltet ihr davon und wer geht mit?

bye stefan


----------



## shift (19. April 2008)

Geht morgen den keiner riden?


----------



## Jänsche (19. April 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Geht morgen den keiner riden?



Doch, es sagt dir bloß keiner wo....


----------



## vsy (19. April 2008)

Hoi und "häääääh???" 

... bei dem Wetter wollt ihr Bus fahren... nee, nicht mein Ding.
Ich werd' voraussichtlich von 11 Uhr an ab Herisau fahren. Hab Kontakt zu einem anderen Biker, den ich bisher aber noch nicht getroffen habe. Ich weiss  bis jetzt nicht, wo wir morgen fahren werden und wie "streng" die Runde wird.

Ich wünsch euch auf jeden Fall viel Spass (so wie letzte Woche!).

happy downhills
volker


----------



## shift (19. April 2008)

Jänsche schrieb:


> Doch, es sagt dir bloß keiner wo....



Wenn du unterwegs bist hauen ja sogar die Bäume ab 

mal im Ernst, was hälst von Bahnfahren? Wir könnten auch das 2. Mal mit dem Bike wieder hoch und dann zur anderen Seite die Trails nach Riethüsli runter. Ist bestimmt auch ne gute Variante


----------



## shift (19. April 2008)

vsy schrieb:


> Hoi und "häääääh???"
> 
> ... bei dem Wetter wollt ihr Bus fahren... nee, nicht mein Ding.
> Ich werd' voraussichtlich von 11 Uhr an ab Herisau fahren. Hab Kontakt zu einem anderen Biker, den ich bisher aber noch nicht getroffen habe. Ich weiss  bis jetzt nicht, wo wir morgen fahren werden und wie "streng" die Runde wird.
> ...



Hey volker,

nicht Bus - BAHN 

wollten morgen mal versuchen möglichst viele Trails (bergab)bis zum Mittag zu schaffen. Vielleicht wirds ja nächstes mal wieder was...


ride on,
stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vsy (19. April 2008)

ach so: Bahn. Das ist natürlich 'was anderes.  

Ja, wird bestimmt mal wieder 'was. 

volker


----------



## Jänsche (19. April 2008)

Müssen wir halt einfach mal ausprobieren wie es ist mit der Bahn, wenn wir wirklich zwei runs schaffen wäre das ja super.  was kost da ein ticket? Schon ne Idee wo wir zusteigen? Marktplatz is net so ideal, oder


----------



## shift (19. April 2008)

Jetzt für Jan:

die *FETTEN* Haltestellen sind für uns. Die Erste *Fette* zum Einsteigen die Zweite *Fette* zum Aussteigen. Marktplatz ist schon gut, da hats nen Automaten so viel ich weiss. Bis auf Spisertor sind alle Haltestellen bergauf....

bye stefan


----------



## Jänsche (19. April 2008)

schon klar. treffen wir uns so 9.15 unten an der brücke, um nicht zu sagen unter der brücke zum frühschoppen....


----------



## shift (19. April 2008)

machen wir so! und danach zu den Frauen hinterm Herd-die schon 

bye stefan


----------



## shift (20. April 2008)

Hey,

an alle die mal wieder nicht dabei waren 

Wir haben heute das mit der Trogenbahn getestet. Schon mal vorab, es war geil!

Von Speicher aus sind echt nur ca 80Hm bzw. ca. 10 min zum fahren. Die Bahn fährt alle 30min. Wenn wir das erste mal nicht so gebummelt hätten (natürlich wegen Jan ) hättens wir gleich mit der anschliesenden wieder geschafft, aber das sch... Ding ist uns vor der Nase weggefahren. Das 2. Mal sind wir dann mit Muskelkraft hoch und dann bis nach Sg wieder runter. Dann mit der Bahn nochmal rauf und na? rischdisch, nochma runter.

Das gute an der Bahn ist, das das Ticket 2 Stunden gültig ist. Wir haben damit dann 3 Runs geschafft. 

Das nächste mal wirds denke ich wieder so laufen....bis demnächst also

bye stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jänsche (22. April 2008)

Hi,
hier mal ein Actionpic. vo

n unsrer Sonntagstour ......


----------



## shift (22. April 2008)

...is das geil!  So eins will ich auch. Wieviel Federweg hat das Ding? Warum bekomm ich nie solche Prototypen von Thömus 

bye...


----------



## Jänsche (22. April 2008)




----------



## mack (22. April 2008)

Wie geil ist das denn   , mit der Bahn rauf
und mit dem Bike runter   !
*auchwill*

Mack


----------



## Deleted 101478 (22. April 2008)

wie ich sehe seid ihr ja schon recht aktiv,
da will ich auch wieder mal etwas dazutun.
start So. 10.30 Uhr HB SG.
über die Eggen, Hohe Buche und weiter auf den Gäbris. 
Nach einer Pause schauen wir was noch in den Beinen ist !
das wird eine gemütliche CC Runde, lasst die Protektoren Zuhause

der rote Baron


----------



## swamp-man (23. April 2008)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> und dann geht da noch einer auf die soca, da werd ich einfach eifersüchtig. übrigens gehen wir mit dem veloclub st.gallen im juni auf eine kanutour ins toggenburg. das wird spassig und ist alleine schon grund um in den club einzutreten.
> bin nächsten sonntag an der kanuguideprüfung und sollte aber spätestens an auffahrt wieder mal dabei sein.
> eine gute zeit wünscht, christian



jaaa...soca ist geil...ich freu mich auch schon tierisch.

wenn ich dann mal mitgekommen bin bei der sonntags runde, dann werde ich dir erzählen wie es auf der soca war...aber du wirst bestimmt besser fahren können als ich...sonst würdest du dich ja nicht zur guide-prüfung anmelden...

dann kannst du mir davon was erzählen...

ach ja...bahn rauf...rad runter....das will ich auch...

olaf


----------



## Jänsche (24. April 2008)

bikespammer schrieb:


> wie ich sehe seid ihr ja schon recht aktiv,
> da will ich auch wieder mal etwas dazutun.
> start So. 10.30 Uhr HB SG.
> über die Eggen, Hohe Buche und weiter auf den Gäbris.
> ...



Hi, 
wielange braucht man(n) in etwa für die Tour?? Was hast du eingeplant? Ist sie konditionell wie technisch sehr anspruchsvoll oder eher moderat? 

tschau Jan


----------



## Deleted 101478 (25. April 2008)

sali jan
ca. am Mittag auf dem Gäbris. dann schauen wir ob noch ein kleiner Umweg in Frage kommt.
ist seeehr moderat, da Sa. Abend Palace Konzert 

 Andreas


----------



## vsy (26. April 2008)

Hallo 'zäma,

... hohe Buche... Gäbris... das hört sich ganz nach meinem Geschmack an - war aber noch nicht dort. 
Habe von Hersiau einen kl. Anfahrtsweg und hinterher dann auch wieder Rückweg als "AddOn" ... wieviel Kilometer+Hm werden das voraussichtlich bis Gäbris (ohne den kl. Umweg)? Was für Dich moderat ist, muss es nicht auch für mich sein.  Sollte es mir zu viel werden, kann ich von Gäbris ja auch direkt zurückfahren.

Wetter ist ja top - ich werde auf jeden Fall kommen. 

gruss
volker


----------



## flashi (28. April 2008)

Hallo Jungs, jeden Donnerstag Abend CC-Touren ohne Protektoren   !
Treffpunkt 18.30 Uhr Up-Date Fitnesscenter in Wittenbach. Sind immer etwa gegen 10 bis 20 Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingtom (28. April 2008)

flashi schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, jeden Donnerstag Abend CC-Touren ohne Protektoren   !
> Treffpunkt 18.30 Uhr Up-Date Fitnesscenter in Wittenbach. Sind immer etwa gegen 10 bis 20 Leute.



wäre ja sicher noch cool. vielleicht gibt sich's ja einmal. aber gerade am weg liegt das ja nicht, wie du weisst  

gestern hab ich mein neues bike entstaubt und mal ausgeführt. das ding hat zum allererstenmal wurzeln gesehen und hatte auch dementsprechend alt ausgesehen. deshalb musste es heute nochmals ran. und heute hatte es richtig spass... einfach geil. so ein high-tech-teil ist irgendwie schön schöner zu fahren als das 10jährige verbraute hardtail. 

bäg2topic: tagestouren am wochenende macht ihr doch auch. geschieht dies eher spontan? in welcher region?


----------



## swamp-man (28. April 2008)

kingtom schrieb:


> wäre ja sicher noch cool. vielleicht gibt sich's ja einmal. aber gerade am weg liegt das ja nicht, wie du weisst
> 
> gestern hab ich mein neues bike entstaubt und mal ausgeführt. das ding hat zum allererstenmal wurzeln gesehen und hatte auch dementsprechend alt ausgesehen. deshalb musste es heute nochmals ran. und heute hatte es richtig spass... einfach geil. so ein high-tech-teil ist irgendwie schön schöner zu fahren als das 10jährige verbraute hardtail.
> 
> bäg2topic: tagestouren am wochenende macht ihr doch auch. geschieht dies eher spontan? in welcher region?




sehr schöne räder auf deiner seite....bin nen bisschen neidisch...


----------



## kingtom (28. April 2008)

swamp-man schrieb:


> sehr schöne räder auf deiner seite....bin nen bisschen neidisch...



vielen dank. ich hoffe, mit der neuen stollenflunder lerne ich auch mal die wege abseits der asphaltierten strasse etwas besser kennen


----------



## Deleted 101478 (28. April 2008)

hui, gestern einen kleinen Sonnenbrand erwischt !

ciao Volker
hat Spass gemacht, gern ein andermal wieder

Andreas


----------



## vsy (28. April 2008)

Hoi,

@andreas:
hab auch etwas zuviel Sonne getankt.
Das war eine tolle Tour, die wir da unternommen haben!  ... an der "Flach-Etappe" Appenzell - Herisau musste ich dann leider etwas beissen: da fehlt mir doch noch etwas die Fitness. 

@flashi:
Uiiih: 10-20 Bikers?! Das sind ja schon mal sehr viele... Danke für die herzliche Einladung.
Seid ihr zügig / schnell unterwegs (CC-Race-Training)? Wenn ja: wird mir zu streng sein. Aber ich kann's ja einfach mal ausprobieren. 



kingtom schrieb:


> ... tagestouren am wochenende macht ihr doch auch. geschieht dies eher spontan? in welcher region?


Hallo kingtom,
ja, die Wochenend-Touren finden schon spontan statt, Absprache hier über's Forum. Die bisherigen Guides (mit denen ich gefahren bin) kamen aus St.Gallen, deshalb auch der Start von dort. Mir wäre Herisau auch mal ganz recht - was für dich aber keinen wesentlichen Unterschied macht. 
Was die Region anbetrifft: bislang so rund um St.Gallen, bei besserem Klima (trockene Wiesen/Trails) wird das wohl schon auch öfters Richtung Alpstein gehen. Allerdings bin ich nicht der Local hier und will durch diesen Thread ja gerade dieses Manko schnell "schliessen" - ansatzweise 
Ich habe von anderen hier gehört, dass sie auch schon mal gerne im Vorarlberg biken, wo es sehr schön sein soll. Da wäre ich dann sicher auch mal dabei.

ciao
volker


----------



## vsy (28. April 2008)

Noch 'mal eine andere Frage:
habt ihr (manche, viele, alle?) nicht auch ab Donnerstag jetzt ein langes Wochenende? Wenn sich abzeichnet, wo es zum Biken trocken genug ist, hätte ich grosse Lust mal wieder mit ein paar Leuten in den Alpen zu biken. So 2 Tage mit einer Übernachtung wären ideal ... Livigno/Bormio (hyped ja gerade als "Alta Rezia")  ist nicht all zu weit...
Ist da jemand zu begeistern und/oder kann Erfahrungswerte beisteuern?
Oder hat jemand etwas anderes geplant und "lässt mich mitspielen"? 

ciao
volker


----------



## vsy (1. Mai 2008)

... ok ok... bin die nächsten 4 Tage am Comer See. 

cu
volker


----------



## swamp-man (3. Mai 2008)

wird morgen geradelt? hab frei am we und könnte so mal mitkommen. hab bock auf alles...bergab ist mir zwar lieber...kann aber auch gerne rauf gehen...


----------



## flashi (5. Mai 2008)

vsy schrieb:


> @flashi:
> Uiiih: 10-20 Bikers?! Das sind ja schon mal sehr viele... Danke für die herzliche Einladung.
> Seid ihr zügig / schnell unterwegs (CC-Race-Training)? Wenn ja: wird mir zu streng sein. Aber ich kann's ja einfach mal ausprobieren.



Jo wenn viele sind, dann wird auch in Gruppen aufgeteilt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (16. Mai 2008)

ciao Jungs

am So. CC Tour auf die Hundwiler Höhe
Sart ca. 10.00 Uhr HB SG

bis dann


----------



## don_domi (7. Juli 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> an alle die mal wieder nicht dabei waren
> 
> ...



hi, kannst du mir kurz ein paar angaben zu der runde machen? wo genau fährt man von speicher weiter und wo runter?

gruss


----------



## don_domi (8. Juli 2008)

Mich würde auch noch der Peter & Paul Trail interessieren. Wo genau beginnt man? Beim Restaurant oben? Und wo kommt man raus?

P.S: Wäre auch immer für gemeinsames fahren zu haben, einfach melden


----------



## Deleted 101478 (8. Juli 2008)

orientier dich einfach nach der antenne !
wenn du von rotmonten hoch fährst,
links davon beginnt der trail.

gueti fahrt


----------



## don_domi (9. Juli 2008)

danke für den tipp!
und wo kommt man unten raus? wittenbach?


----------



## Jänsche (9. Juli 2008)

Hi,
nicht ganz in Wittenbach, in einer kleinen Siedlung etwas oberhalb namens Gatter endet der trail. Von dort aus führt wenn du dich immer links hälst ein steiniger schotterweg wieder hoch nach rotmonten und direkt zur Antenne wieder zurück. Und dann den Trail gleich nochmal in Angriff nehmen. 
Viel Spass beim ausprobieren ......
Tschau Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don_domi (23. Juli 2008)

danke nochmals für s erklären, gestern leider nach dem ersten kurzen teil einen platten gehabt (und das ersatzmaterial zuahuse vergessen  ), also heute nochmals hochgeradelt und gleich 2x die strecke gefahren - echt einfach nur geil


----------



## Jänsche (25. Juli 2008)

Glück auf,
wer hat lust auf eine Tour morgen???? Freiwillige vor.


----------



## don_domi (26. Juli 2008)

Jänsche schrieb:


> Glück auf,
> wer hat lust auf eine Tour morgen???? Freiwillige vor.



was hast du dir vorgestellt? wäre möglicherweise dabei.


----------



## svenfa (11. August 2008)

hallo OSTSCHWEIZ

Ich komme aus St.Gallen stadt... werde ab September ein neues Speci haben, sj oder epic man wird sehen, momentan tendiere ich schwer in richtung SJ... mal schauen was das testweekend so hergibt...

cheers


----------



## De Vingard (21. August 2008)

Sali zäme

Meist bin ich auf schmalen Reifen unterwegs, seit ein paar Wochen aber auch wieder vermehrt mit dem Traktor. Problem: ich kennn noch recht wenig schöne Strecken rund um St. Gallen.

Auf dem MTB bin ich eine absolute Pflaume, sobald es technisch anspruchsvoll wird; Hundwiler Höhi (ab Strasse Hundwil - Urnäsch) ist technisch für mich die Grenze (hoch wie runter). Meist bin ich irgendwo zwischen Waldegg, Wissegg, Vögelinsegg usw. unterwegs. Lehmen - Schwägalp find ich auch spassig.

Damit ich mal ein paar neue Strecken kennenlerne, hol ich mir am Samstag ein Garmin Colorado 300. Tourenvorschläge fürs MTB gibts ja einige zum runterladen auf das Gerät. Kann mir von den Local Heroes etwas sagen zu ein paar von den Strecken? Schwierig? Schön?

...ist eine grössere Auswahl, aber vielleicht kennt jemand die eine oder andere Route....

HIER und HIER gibts auch noch dutzendweise Tourenvorschläge.

Ich würde mich freuen über die eine oder andere Info, nicht dass ich noch irgendwo verloren gehe.


----------



## cheggenberger (11. Oktober 2008)

Walenseerunde am Sonntag 12. 10.
Hoi zämä, morgen fahre ich mit Hampi die Walenseerunde. Zuerst 1000 Höhenmeter Aufstieg und dann ein langer Singletrail auf etwa gleicher Höhe. Zum Schluss dann ein anforderungsreicher Downhill runter zum See. 
Wer will auch mitkommen?
Wir fahren mit dem 9'04 Zug von St. Gallen nach Sargans (10'12)und von dort mit dem Bike weiter.
Freue mich auf einen wunderschönen Biketag, Christian


----------



## Jänsche (11. Oktober 2008)

Hoi Christian, 
klingt sehr verlockend. Ich wäre dabei, kann aber noch keine 100% ige zusage machen. Muss mal schauen wie der abend heut auf der Olma ausgeht.   Wo wäre treff? direkt am Hbf St. Gallen? Habt ihr schon zugtickets, wenn ja. was kostet da hin und rückfahrt?
Thx für auskünfte.
 hast du mich vorhin noch mitbekommen bushaltestelle riethüsli?  

Tschau Jan


----------



## blauerfleck (12. Oktober 2008)

hallo,
ich hoffe ihr hattet mit dem wetter mehr glück als wir. schaut mal in "schönstes sommererlebnis" seite 8, 3.beitrag. wir hatten hochnebelsuppe und dadurch leider keine gute aussicht. aber das biken war wirklich genial, obwohl wir den oberen teil der abfahrt (gleich nach der hütte) nicht fahren konnten. das ist dann wohl was für die echten könner. ich bin gespannt auf eure kommentare.
rené


----------



## `gero (12. Oktober 2008)

würd mich auch interessieren! mit einem cc hardtail kann man da nichts fahren oder?


----------



## Deleted 101478 (12. Oktober 2008)

ciao christian

wie war denn die walensee runde ?

unten der link zu meiner tour auf die sac hütte ringelspitz.
bis in bad ragaz gestartet, so gibt es eine schöne tagestour !

http://www.traildevils.ch/trail.php?tid=74

und nicht vergessen: 
nächstes wochenende vollgras rennen in der beckenhalde st georgen !

der Bikespammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheggenberger (12. Oktober 2008)

Die Walenseerunde war toll, mit drei Stürzen ohne Folgen für mich. Die Abfahrt ist nicht ohne mit teilweise sehr schwierigen Spitzkehren. Dieser Downhill bietet wirklich alles für Könner und Geniesser. Leider ist der ganze Singletrail für Biker verboten, aber nach gut 1000 Hm sind wir nicht umgekehrt und haben das Ganze sehr genossen. bikespammer, wir haben die von dir angedrohten Chuewägli nicht gefunden. Sind wohl eine andere Route gefahren, falls das überhaupt möglich ist. Gib doch Bescheid, wenn du wieder mal eine geile Tour in der Region unternimmst.







[/URL][/IMG]

Auf der Beckenhalde werde ich wohl nur als Zuschauer sein, denn ab dem nächsten Sonntag fahre ich wieder den Krapf Bike Cup. Suche übrigens noch MitfahrerInnen für ein 4er Team an diesem Cup der vom 20. 10 bis Mitte Dezember in 7 Rennen im Thurgau ausgetragen wird. Startgeld für 7 Rennen nur Fr. 40.-. Spass garantiert und manchmal fährt auch Ralf Näf oder Albasini mit. Würde mich freuen, wenn ein paar Forumleute mitmachen würden.
Gruss, Christian


----------



## blauerfleck (19. Oktober 2008)

Ist denn die Bike-Saison in der Ostschweiz schon eingeschlafen, oder hat noch jemand Touren geplant? Ich würde mich gerne irgendwo anschliessen.


----------



## cheggenberger (21. Oktober 2008)

Seit dem Sonntag läuft der Krapf Bike Cup 
http://www.krapfradsport.ch/index.php?action=show_design&seite=bikecup
Eine Plauschrennserie im Thurgau. Für Fr. 40.- können 6 Rennen gefahren werden. Ich fahre seit 15 Jahren mit und es macht mir noch immer grossen Spass. Komm doch auch mit
Gruss, Christian


----------



## blauerfleck (21. Oktober 2008)

hört sich interessant an christian. kann man sich vor ort anmelden?
gruss rené


----------



## Lea76 (21. Oktober 2008)

Gibts net auch ein paar Mädels die im Rheintal unterwegs sind????


----------



## blauerfleck (21. Oktober 2008)

sind wir jungs denn so blöd?


----------



## Lea76 (21. Oktober 2008)

blauerfleck schrieb:


> sind wir jungs denn so blöd?



Ja 

Ihr seit zu schnell, Leistungsorientiert und überhaupt schlechte Menschen 

Nee, im Ernst, ich kenn halt kein Mädel mit dem mal man Biken kann, Jungs aber genug, ist halt doch was anderes


----------



## blauerfleck (21. Oktober 2008)

ich halte bloss nichts von irgendwelchen frauenspezials. (meine frau übrigens auch nicht) aber du hast schon recht. vielleicht könnt ihr euch ja mal verabreden. ich zeige ihr mal dein post.
gruss rené


----------



## Lea76 (21. Oktober 2008)

blauerfleck schrieb:


> ich halte bloss nichts von irgendwelchen frauenspezials. (meine frau übrigens auch nicht) aber du hast schon recht. vielleicht könnt ihr euch ja mal verabreden. ich zeige ihr mal dein post.
> gruss rené




Gibt ja auch reichlich Männerspecials


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (21. Oktober 2008)

Lea76 schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch reichlich Männerspecials


Lol...und das nicht nur bei euch in der Schweiz.


----------



## blauerfleck (21. Oktober 2008)

nur nennt die niemand so!


----------



## cheggenberger (22. Oktober 2008)

Für den Krapf Bike Cup kann man sich am Rennen direkt anmelden.
Gruss, Christian


----------



## Lea76 (22. Oktober 2008)

blauerfleck schrieb:


> nur nennt die niemand so!



Du bist aber auch der Erste, von dem ich das Wort Frauenspecial lese 

Was ist nu mit Deiner Frau? Kann die keine weibliche Unterstützung gebracuhen?


----------



## swamp-man (22. Oktober 2008)

wird denn im moment überhaupt geradelt? auf meinen touren treffe ich nie jemanden...weder frau noch mann


----------



## blauerfleck (22. Oktober 2008)

@Lea76: Meine Frau hat gestern bis 21:15 gearbeitet. Mach mal langsam. Ich zeigs ihr aber sobald sie mal nen Kopf dafür hat. OK? Du darfst nur nicht ungeduldig sein! Ich kann Dich aber verstehen. Mein 2. Vorname ist nämlich nicht grad Geduld.
@ swamp-man: Lass uns was ausmachen! Dann wären wir schon zu zweit. Wie wär`s denn mit Samstag oder Sonntag?
Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swamp-man (22. Oktober 2008)

da muss ich leider arbeiten...aber in der woche gehts bei mir auch...

olaf


----------



## blauerfleck (22. Oktober 2008)

Unter der Woche muss ich halt arbeiten. Aber vielleicht kann ich Dich mal überreden zu einem Nightride. Die Uhren werden ja demnächst umgestellt.
Gruss René


----------



## swamp-man (22. Oktober 2008)

wird schon mal klappen...dann treffen wir uns am gübsen und radeln was zusammen...


----------



## blauerfleck (23. Oktober 2008)

Hört sich doch mal gut an.


----------



## shift (23. Oktober 2008)

Hey, das Ostschweizforum lebt ja wieder.

Erstaunlicherweise wird im Winter mehr zusammen gefahren als im Sommer. Irgendwie auch logisch, im Sommer macht halt jeder so sein Ding-ist bei mir ja nicht anders.

jetzt fehlt hier nur noch der "Jänsche" der Sack.

@Swamp-Man: vielleicht liegts ja an deinen Tourenzeiten das du keinen siehst


----------



## swamp-man (23. Oktober 2008)

hahah...stimmt...in der regel hab ich ja schon zeit am wochenende...aber das kommende wochenende muss ich halt arbeiten...und ja, auch in der woche muss ich arbeiten...nicht immer, aber manchmal viel zu oft habe ich das gefühl...


----------



## don_domi (23. Oktober 2008)

wäre also unter der woche auch mal dabei, je nach route


----------



## blauerfleck (23. Oktober 2008)

swamp-man nicht traurig sein. da geht`s den menschen wie den leuten! siehste jetzt fang ich auch noch an!
macht jemand einen terminvorschlag? das sollte doch wohl irgendwie machbar sein ein kleines grüppchen menschen zur selben zeit an den selben ort zu bekommen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo miteinander,
darf ich mich hier mal mit einklinken? 
Ich wohne in Altstätten im Rheintal und suche nach Leuten mit denen ich zusammen biken kann. Meine Vorliebe liegt allerdings mehr so im Bereich Enduro/Freeride-light. Mit 17 kg Bikegewicht sind Uphill Orgien nicht so wirklich erquicklich.

Was Fahrt Ihr denn so für Touren? km, Hm? 
Kann man sich bei euch evtl. mal mit einklinken?


----------



## blauerfleck (23. Oktober 2008)

hallo freizeitbiker,
wir könnten zusammen versuchen was zusammenzustellen. für vorschläge bin ich immer offen. vermutlich andere auch. wie sehen kannst ist hier noch nichts zusammengekommen. sobald ich etwas zeit habe werde ich mal ein brainstorming eröffnen falls bis dahin nicht schon eins im gang ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swamp-man (23. Oktober 2008)

hmmmm...ich glaube die verabredungspläne nehmen langsam gestalt an...

sehr gut...ich häng mal nen bild von meiner standartrunde an

30km 1000hm

kann beliebig gekürzt oder verlängert werden...

ab und an kann man auch technisch anspruchsvolle abfahrten einbauen...zb oberhalb der 3 weiher

swamp


----------



## Deleted 101478 (23. Oktober 2008)

hallo zusammen,

am So. start  um 10 Uhr in SG.
runde Appenzell-Eggerstanden-Montlinger Schwamm-Reespass-Ruhsitz-Brüllisau !
na ist das was ?

der Bikespammer lässt grüssen


----------



## don_domi (23. Oktober 2008)

bikespammer schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> am So. start  um 10 Uhr in SG.
> runde Appenzell-Eggerstanden-Montlinger Schwamm-Reespass-Ruhsitz-Brüllisau !
> ...



leider geht es genau dieses weekend nicht....
sonst aber gerne mal!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (24. Oktober 2008)

bikespammer schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> am So. start  um 10 Uhr in SG.
> runde Appenzell-Eggerstanden-Montlinger Schwamm-Reespass-Ruhsitz-Brüllisau !
> ...


Von wo fahrt Ihr denn los? Mit der Bahn von SG nach Appenzell? Dann würde ich direkt nach Appenzell zum Bhf kommen.


----------



## blauerfleck (24. Oktober 2008)

wo wollen wir starten?auf geht`s!!!


----------



## Lea76 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich kenn hier auch noch ein paar schöne Touren, mit netten Trail-downhill-passagen 

Aber da liegt jetzt schon so viel Laub drauf und das Gelände ist sehr steil... Bis vor 3 Wochen für gute Downhiller noch gut fahrbar. Solltet Ihr Euch mal für den Sommer vormerken 

Triesenberg, bis Bargällasattel und runter über Gaflei (1000 hm, downhill)---Aber auch 1200 hm rauf )


----------



## swamp-man (24. Oktober 2008)

@lea

haste auch gps daten dazu?? nur mal so interessehalber


----------



## blauerfleck (24. Oktober 2008)

ihr immer mit eurem gps! manmanman!
fahren nöd luege!


----------



## Lea76 (24. Oktober 2008)

swamp-man schrieb:


> @lea
> 
> haste auch gps daten dazu?? nur mal so interessehalber



Für rauf oder runter? 

Also rauf kannst Du zum grössten Teil der MTB-Beschilderung vom Veloland folgen (geht aber auch mit noch weniger Asphalt), ab Triesen. Runter einfach den Wanderweg von der Gaflei ab Richtung Vaduz am Wildschlossvorbei 

Keine GPS-Daten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (24. Oktober 2008)

also wir starten um 10 HB SG
gemütlich einfahren bis appenzell
um 11 ab bahnhof appenzell

bis dann 
der Bikespammer


----------



## blauerfleck (24. Oktober 2008)

hallo bikespammer,
fährst du mit messer zwischen den zähnen oder eher nicht? wie sieht`s aus mit hm&km? so über den daumen gepeilt.ich muss ja noch wissen wo einsteige in die tour. mein start ist halt in herisau.
sollen wir die tour eigentlich beim last minute reinschreiben?


----------



## Deleted 101478 (26. Oktober 2008)

die runde heute hat grossen spass gemacht.
wer weiss wann nächstes mal so ein herbsttag ist !

wer in appenzell gewartet hat, SORRY wir mussten in gais 
einen platten flicken, waren darum erst 11.10uhr in appenzell !

bis bald

Andreas


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Oktober 2008)

bikespammer schrieb:


> die runde heute hat grossen spass gemacht.
> wer weiss wann nächstes mal so ein herbsttag ist !
> 
> wer in appenzell gewartet hat, SORRY wir mussten in gais
> ...



Schade, da haben wir uns um eine Minute verpasst. Hab bis 10 nach gewartet. Das nächste mal geb ich mal meine Natel- Nummer per PM durch. Dann kann man da mal nachfragen.
Ich bin dann irgendwie über Resspass, Forstseeli nach Eggerstanden und dann über den Hirschberg weider nach Hause.

Dabei hab ich noch ein paar technisch anspruchsvolle Trails entdeckt.
Wir sollten uns hier wirklich mal ergänzen. Bei uns in der Gegend schlummert scheinbar noch ein mächtiges tourenpotential. man muss es nur entdecken.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (3. November 2008)

sonntag 9.nov. startet unsere jährliche pilgertour.

wir tun busse für alle rotsocken, die wir erschreckt 
und fast überfahren haben.
auch für alle denen wir in der beiz den platz gestohlen haben.

auf das auch im 09 ein trailjahr wird

start um 10 an der felsenstr.47 in sg

von sg auf dem pilgerweg nach st.peterszell, 
nach dem mittagshalt rauf auf den hochkamm 
und runter nach urnäsch,
dann gemütlich zurück nach sg

der Bikespammer


----------



## cheggenberger (3. November 2008)

hi bikespammer, das tönt ja ganz verlockend. fahre leider am sonntag morgen krapf bike cup und bin daher nicht dabei. wünsche euch aber eine tolle tour. tut für mich auch ein wenig busse, denn ich war 08 doch auf manchen wanderwegen unterwegs, mann das war ein tolles trailjahr. danke an hampi, etienne und flo für die begleitung. aber das 2009 steht ja schon vor der tür und ich habe noch ein paar projekte, wer kommt mit? christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. November 2008)

bikespammer schrieb:


> sonntag 9.nov. startet unsere jährliche pilgertour.
> 
> wir tun busse für alle rotsocken, die wir erschreckt
> und fast überfahren haben.
> ...


hört sich gut an. hab mir den Termin vorgemerkt. ich hoffe, es kommt nichts dazwischen. Ich freue mich immer ein paar neue biker kennen zu lernen.


----------



## blauerfleck (4. November 2008)

Hoi Bikespammer,
mal sehen ob ich wieder fit bin bis dahin. Das war echt nicht lustig. Der Moscht vom Ruhsitz hatte bei mir irgendwie einen durchschlagenden Erfolg. Echt seltsam, hatte ich noch nie. und dann hab ich`s seitdem heftig auf den Bronchen. Fühlt sich an wie ne offene TBC. jammerjammerjammer...
Falls ich nicht kommen sollte, wünsche ich halt Euch viel Spass!
Aber halt mich ruhig auf dem Laufenden wenn was geht. Ich bin gern wieder dabei.
Und Beppo verlier das mit dem Nightride nicht aus den Augen.

Gruss
der Blaue Fleck


----------



## swamp-man (4. November 2008)

soooooo...sehr schön...

wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei...

swamp


----------



## vsy (4. November 2008)

Halli-hallo,

"Pilgertour" ... klingt gut.  
Ich versuch' auch da zu sein.

volker


----------



## günzi (5. November 2008)

bikespammer schrieb:


> sonntag 9.nov. startet unsere jährliche pilgertour.
> ....
> dann gemütlich zurück nach sg
> 
> der Bikespammer



bitte für die, die den Pilgerweg nicht kennen:
ungefähr
-km
-hm
-Schwierigkeit
-Zeitbedarf

welches Tempo fahrt ihr denn? 
Grüssle
günzi


----------



## Deleted 101478 (5. November 2008)

-km                ca. 50
-hm                ? keine ahnung
-schwierigkeit   von strasse bis singletrail alles dabei,
                     aber für alle fahrbar
-zeitbedarf       ca 4 std. fahrzeit
-welches tempo so dass alle mitkommen 

und das wetter soll ja auch mitmachen !

bis dann

der Bikespammer


----------



## Lea76 (6. November 2008)

bikespammer schrieb:


> -km                ca. 50
> -hm                ? keine ahnung
> -schwierigkeit   von strasse bis singletrail alles dabei,
> aber für alle fahrbar
> ...



Das hört sich ja human an 
"Leider" bin ich schon zum Biketesten verabredet, sonst wär ich gerne mal dabei gewesen


----------



## vsy (8. November 2008)

Hoi,

werd mich morgen also dazu gesellen. 
Ich muss dann aber mal schauen, ob ich die ganze Tour (50km) mitmache, oder mich an geeigneter Stelle ausklinke.
Ich starte von Herisau aus zum Treffpunkt in St.Gallen - wer von Herisau aus mitkommen möchte (Blauer Fleck?): Treffen um 09:30 uhr am Bhf Herisau (dann weiter per Bike - nicht per Bahn  ).



bikespammer schrieb:


> ... von sg auf dem pilgerweg nach st.peterszell, nach dem mittagshalt rauf auf den hochkamm und runter nach urnäsch, dann gemütlich zurück nach sg


 Die Strecke muss ich kennenlernen - mit Pilgerweg ist doch sicherlich der Jakobsweg gemeint? 

volker


----------



## Shithitter (9. November 2008)

Hallo Bikerz.

War ja eine super Runde auf dem Jakobsweg heute.

Wir haben zwar keine Pilger aufgescheucht, aber eine Stampede ausgelöst 

Die Fotos von der Ausfahrt werden bald auf

http://picasaweb.google.ch/soulridepilots

zu bewundern sein.

Gruss an Alle die dabei waren!

Gehe am Montag evt. den St.Anton rocken (war letzten Sonntag schon oberjattahös) 

Ride Free Chriz


----------



## swamp-man (9. November 2008)

na da bin ich ja doch nen bisschen neidisch, dass ich so spät ins bett gegangen bin und nicht so recht aufstehen konnte...

die bilder sehen ja nach einer guten truppe aus...wenn das noch nicht der saison abschluss war, werde ich mich demnächst mal einklingen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. November 2008)

Das war eine Super Tour mit Euch. Hat viel Spass gemacht. Auch wenn die Nacht nicht so ganz angenehm war. Ich hab mir bei dem unfreiwilligen Abstieg wohl eine Rippenprellung zugezogen. Wurde auf der Rückfahrt schon etwas unangenehm. Das Aussteigen aus dem Auto war dann schon recht beschwerlich. Ein Hardtail ist hat kein Enduro.

@Shithitter: Schöne Bilder. Bei dem Bewegungsdrang der Rindviehcher können eigntlich nur gute Steaks dabei rauskommen.


----------



## Shithitter (10. November 2008)

Hallo Uwe.

Wünsche Dir, das die Rippenprellung dich nicht lange quält.

Die Rinder hätten wir bis zum Restaurant runter treiben sollen, ich liebe Rindsfilets.



Habe auch schwere Beine, obwohl es "nur" ca. 58km waren, aber die steilen Anstiege haben keine Gefangenen genommen...

..trotzdem, geh heut Nachmittag den St. Anton runter rocken & im Gela in Altstätten der obligatorische Pit Stop, freu.

Greez Chriz


----------



## De Vingard (10. November 2008)

Coole Bilder! 

Auf einem Bild hat einer ein GPS-Gerät dabei. Gibts davon irgendwo eine Aufzeichnung? Ich kann die Orte teilweise nicht wirklich zuordnen...


----------



## blauerfleck (10. November 2008)

Hoi Uwe, 
dann huste mal nicht doll. Das Problem kenne ich nämlich. Gute Besserung. Das angeblich elegante Abrollen hat besser funktioniert.

Chriz: schöne Fotos! Sogar den Herdentrieb Der Kühe kann man tiptop erkennen.

Gruss René


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. November 2008)

De Vingard schrieb:


> Coole Bilder!
> 
> Auf einem Bild hat einer ein GPS-Gerät dabei. Gibts davon irgendwo eine Aufzeichnung? Ich kann die Orte teilweise nicht wirklich zuordnen...


Das war ich. Der Akku hat auch bis zum Schluss durchgehalten. Wer den Track haben will: Schicht mir mal ne PM mit eurer Email-Adresse. Oder weiß jemand wie man an eine PM einen Anhang dranhängen kann?


----------



## Deleted 101478 (10. November 2008)

jaaa, hat Spass gemacht !

nicht nur mit etlichen Höhenmetern Busse getan, sondern 
auch noch ein Schaltwerk und das Hinterrad geopfert !

das muss ja eine super 09 Bikesaison geben

an unsern "Papparazzi", danke für die tollen Bilder

der Bikespammer


----------



## Shithitter (10. November 2008)

Danke zurück.

Mögen alle unsere Wehwehchen & Defekte baldmöglichst wieder verheilen.

War heute noch easy St. Anton & Hirschberg Wurzeltrail zum Schiessplatz rocken. Gela leider Ferien, aber das war der einzige Dämpfer.
Alle Trails trocken, wow.

Greez Chriz


----------



## kingtom (10. November 2008)

ich war heute auch mal bikend im rheintal unterwegs. flums-sargans-palfris-berschis. naja, wäre ja beinahe mit dem renner zu machen. nur ein paar km der abfahrt sind wirklich bikegerecht. dafür ist palfris aussichtstechnisch wohl verdammt schwer zu toppen 

aber diese aussicht muss man sich erst auch mit ca. 1'300hm erkämpfen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. November 2008)

Wegen des grossen Interesss an den GPS Daten hab ich den Track mal zum download bereitgestellt. Die Daten sind im GPX- Format abgespeichert. wenn jemand das Format nicht lesen kann, dann bitte PM mit dem benötigten Format


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheggenberger (11. November 2008)

Hey Kingtom, da hast du wohl die falsche Abfahrt vom Palfris erwischt. Du kannst vor der Beiz den Wanderweg links runter. Zuerst ein paar mühsame Kuhwege, doch dann geht es richtig los. Einen solchen Trailspass mit endlos vielen Spitzkehren suchst du sonst in der Ostschweiz vergebens. Mach das mal mit dem Rennvelo...... Viel Spass wünscht, Christian


----------



## kingtom (11. November 2008)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> Hey Kingtom, da hast du wohl die falsche Abfahrt vom Palfris erwischt. Du kannst vor der Beiz den Wanderweg links runter. Zuerst ein paar mühsame Kuhwege, doch dann geht es richtig los. Einen solchen Trailspass mit endlos vielen Spitzkehren suchst du sonst in der Ostschweiz vergebens. Mach das mal mit dem Rennvelo...... Viel Spass wünscht, Christian




hmmm, da waren wir nicht.  ich bin nur meinen beiden kollegen nachgefahren, welche die runde schon mal gefahren sind. in dem fall muss ich vielleicht doch noch mal dort hin


----------



## Deleted 101478 (11. November 2008)

ha ha ha, oder du kommst nächstes Mal mit uns,
dann verpasst du die leckeren Trails nicht !

gruss aus SG


----------



## vsy (11. November 2008)

hallo,

mir hat es auch grossen Spass gemacht, auch wenn es "hinten raus" doch etwas zäh (also anstrengend) für mich wurde.  

Meine Bilder sind mittlerweile auch online.
Vielleicht will sie Chriz in seinen existierenden Picasa-Ordner hinzutun... (hat er nicht gesagt - ist jetzt mal ein Vorschlag).

Und danke Uwe für den Track!

Ciao
volker


----------



## cheggenberger (12. November 2008)

Wie sieht es bei euch mit dem nächsten Sonntag aus? Wir könnten ja so um 11 in SG abfahren und mal die Singletrails des Menzlenwaldes, Wattbaches und der Waldegg unter die Stollen nehmen. Das gibt eine schöne Tour von 2-3 Stunden und einigen technischen Leckerbissen. Schlage als Treffpunkt das Berufsschulhaus Riethüsli um 11 Uhr vor. Wer ist dabei oder jemand einen besseren Vorschlag, vor allem falls der Nebel höher liegen sollte, aber da kommt nun wohl der Schnee. Freu mich auf einen spannenden Sonntag, Christian


----------



## blauerfleck (12. November 2008)

ich bin samstag & sonntag schon beim curling. aber sonst auch im winter gern.

gruss
rené


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. November 2008)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei euch mit dem nächsten Sonntag aus? Wir könnten ja so um 11 in SG abfahren und mal die Singletrails des Menzlenwaldes, Wattbaches und der Waldegg unter die Stollen nehmen. Das gibt eine schöne Tour von 2-3 Stunden und einigen technischen Leckerbissen. Schlage als Treffpunkt das Berufsschulhaus Riethüsli um 11 Uhr vor. Wer ist dabei oder jemand einen besseren Vorschlag, vor allem falls der Nebel höher liegen sollte, aber da kommt nun wohl der Schnee. Freu mich auf einen spannenden Sonntag, Christian


Hallo Christian, wenns halbwegs trocken bleibt wäre ich wohl dabei. Die Prellung kann ich bis dahin glaube ich schon wieder ignorieren. Treffpunkt wie letzen Sonntag?


----------



## cheggenberger (14. November 2008)

wo habt ihr euch letztes mal getroffen. riethüsli ist die endstation des buses und es hat auch parkplätze dort für unverbesserliche autofahrer.
gruss, christian


----------



## Freizeit-biker (15. November 2008)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> wo habt ihr euch letztes mal getroffen. riethüsli ist die endstation des buses und es hat auch parkplätze dort für unverbesserliche autofahrer.
> gruss, christian


Riethüsli passt gut. Aus Altstätten brach ich mit bahn ud bus aber1,5 Stunden. und muss 3 mal umsteigen. Darf ich mit dem Auto kommen?


----------



## cheggenberger (15. November 2008)

Altstätten - St. Gallen mit Schnellzug direkt etwa 50 Minuten, aber Auto ist auch in Ordnung, obwohl ich bei den Grünen bin. Bis morgen, Christian


----------



## cheggenberger (20. November 2008)

Wir hatten am Sonntag eine tolle Techniktour, auch wenn der feuchte Boden mit dem Laub eine tückische Unterlage bildete. Freizeit-Biker, hast du uns verpasst oder bist du zu Hause geblieben. Es hat sich gelohnt aus dem Nebel in den Sonnenschein auf der Waldegg zu fahren. Bis ein ander Mal, christian






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## blauerfleck (20. November 2008)

Hoi Christian,
das sind aber echt coole Bilder! Scheint ne tolle Tour gewesen zu sein. Das freut mich aber für Euch! 

Gruss 
René


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. November 2008)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> Wir hatten am Sonntag eine tolle Techniktour, auch wenn der feuchte Boden mit dem Laub eine tückische Unterlage bildete. Freizeit-Biker, hast du uns verpasst oder bist du zu Hause geblieben.


ich bin sogar paar Meter Richtung St Gallen gefahren. Der Nebel wurde aber so dick, dass ich das Vorhaben dann abgebrochen habe.  Schade. wäre ne schöne Tour geworden.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (28. Dezember 2008)

*hallo Freunde der lautlosen Fortbewegung

ein Unfallfreies 009 und viele schöne Trails      

wünscht Euch der Bikespammer aka der rote Baron*


----------



## vsy (28. Dezember 2008)

Hoi Bikespammer & alle anderen,

den Wünschen kann ich mich nur anschliessen:
auch Euch allzeit superbe und verletzungsfreie Trails

Volker

(Wer lässt sich jetzt im Winter zu einer kleinen Ausfahrt überreden? Allerdings muss die Location wohl überlegt sein - wir wollen ja nicht im Schnee stecken bleiben.)


----------



## blauerfleck (29. Dezember 2008)

HOI IHR ALLE,

das kann ich nur erwiedern, und ergänzend hinzufügen, dass alle gesund bleiben mögen!!!

Grüsse aus Herisau

Bergbiber

Volker wo willst Du denn hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vsy (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Bergbiber,

wie wär's mit einer Tour entlang der Sitter? Bin da mal Ende März entlang gefahren (nachdem ich eine Woche zuvor bei St.Peterzell schlimm im Schnee stecken geblieben bin).

Könnte mir mal den 01.01.2009, quasi der "2009-Jahres-Opener"   oder dann den 03. oder 04.01.2009 vorstellen. Keine Gewalttour, eher so 3 Stunden... das Weihnachtsgebäck muss wieder runter und bremst mich deshalb noch ziemlich.  

Gruesse
volker


----------



## Deleted 101478 (2. Januar 2009)

*hallooooo, seid ihr alle ausgekatert ?*

@ Volker, gute Idee mit dem Schneebiken. 
Wir gehen auch im Winter immer mal auf den Trail aber bitte über der Nebelgrenze.
mein Vorschlag, kurze Runde Eggen-Höhenweg oder etwas länger Hohe Buche !

die Wege sind in sehr gutem Zustand, harte Unterlage. Spicks nicht umbedingt nötig
vor einer Woche vom Gäbris in die Landmark gefahren, hat riesig Spass gemacht.

laut Wetterbericht soll es am So. relativ "Warm" werden 
also starten wir um 11 Uhr im Riethüsli !

Gruss Andreas


----------



## blauerfleck (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo Ihr,

*"E guets Neus"* Euch allen!
Das sind doch ein paar grundsolide Ideen zum Thema Winterbiken. Leider sind wir am Sonntag schon eingeladen.(Ich weiss:blöde Ausrede, ich bin halt ein Weichei was soll`s)
Aber es gibt ja noch mehr Wochenenden.

Ich hab Euch ein paar Bilder vom Sylvesterchlausen angehängt!
Das war ja mal sooo cool. Ich hab`s das erste mal gesehen. Unglaublich schön, wenn man auf sowas steht! Und dann noch das Privileg, das es noch nicht mal in der Schweiz jeder sehen darf, weil es es das nur im Appenzell gibt.

Gruss 
Bergbiber


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Januar 2009)

bikespammer schrieb:


> *hallooooo, seid ihr alle ausgekatert ?*
> 
> @ Volker, gute Idee mit dem Schneebiken.
> Wir gehen auch im Winter immer mal auf den Trail aber bitte über der Nebelgrenze.
> ...


Ausgekatert und viel zu gut gelebt über Weihnachten. Schleppt Ihr mich trotdem mit? Bin Sonntag dabei.


----------



## vsy (3. Januar 2009)

Hoi Andreas,



bikespammer schrieb:


> *hallooooo, seid ihr alle ausgekatert ?*
> @ Volker, gute Idee mit dem Schneebiken.
> ... mein Vorschlag, kurze Runde Eggen-Höhenweg oder etwas länger Hohe Buche !
> die Wege sind in sehr gutem Zustand, harte Unterlage. Spicks nicht umbedingt nötig
> ...



Ich bin wohl dabei, habe "aber" keine Spikes - für den Fall, dass ich dann der einzige ohne bin und ich mich permantent auf die Nase lege.  
Da ich nicht bis abends 17/18 Uhr unterwegs sein will (kl. Erfahrungswert ) plädiere ich deshalb eher für die kurze Runde - habe von Herisau ja auch noch An-/Rückfahrt einzuplanen.



blauerfleck schrieb:


> ... Ich hab Euch ein paar Bilder vom Sylvesterchlausen angehängt!
> Das war ja mal sooo cool. Ich hab`s das erste mal gesehen. Unglaublich schön, wenn man auf sowas steht! Und dann noch das Privileg, das es noch nicht mal in der Schweiz jeder sehen darf, weil es es das nur im Appenzell gibt.
> Gruss
> Bergbiber



... Grrr, und wir haben es verpasst - zu dumm.  
Naja, nächstes Jahr wieder.

Ok, freue mich schon auf morgen

Ciao
volker


----------



## Shithitter (3. Januar 2009)

Happy new year an alle!

Bin Sonntag auch dabei.
Zur Einstimmung geh ich jetzt noch mit der Helmlampe kurz über die Eggen.
Sind schon Ewigkeiten her das ich Nachts im Schnee rumgestöbert bin, mal vom Ride the night on snow 2007 im Parsenn oben abgesehen.

Greez Chris


----------



## blauerfleck (3. Januar 2009)

Hoi Volker,
wie wäre es mit 13.Januar nach Urnäsch zu gehen? Da feiert man altes Sylvester, auch mit dem Sylvesterchlausen! Wär das was für Euch?

Gruss 
René

http://www.urnaesch-tourismus.ch/d/brauchtum/alter_silvester.htm


----------



## vsy (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo Réné,

danke für den Tip.
Willst du einen Treff anlässlich des Silvesterklausen in Urnäsch initiieren oder wie dürfen wir deine Frage verstehen?  

Kurzes Feedback noch zum gestrigen SnowBike:
wir waren zu fünft und sind ca. 20 km über die verschneiten (und kalten) Eggen gefahren. Wir mussten uns dringend mit einem Jägerpun(t)ch aufwärmen, der ruhig etwas weniger Alkohol hätte haben dürfen. Ausser der Kälte war das Wetter ideal und die Trails waren griffig. Hat uns allen viel Spass gemacht.
Bilder von Chris und mir sind wieder hier zu finden.

ciao
volker


----------



## cheggenberger (5. Januar 2009)

schöne Photos, da wird man richtig neidisch. wollte am sonntag auch mitkommen, aber habe mir am samstag auf einer skitour im toggenburg das knie lädiert (seitenband und ev. meniskus). hoffe aber die sache kommt ohne op wieder gut und ich kann schon bald mit euch mitkommen. eine gute zeit wünscht, christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vsy (5. Januar 2009)

... wünsch' dir gute Besserung!!!

gruss
volker


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Januar 2009)

tolle pics jungs !!


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Januar 2009)

könnten mal um degersche im schnee fahren gehen mit frühstück bei mir ....
 dieses weekend arbeite ich aber am sonntag 18.1.09


----------



## vsy (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo Don,

das ist ja mal ein Angebot... mit Frühstück!
Wie ist das mit dem Weekend zu verstehen? "Dieses Weekend" ist 10./11.01. und dann kommt doch erst der 18.01. ... 

hep
volker


----------



## blauerfleck (7. Januar 2009)

Hoi Volker,
Hättest Du denn Lust am 13. 01. nach Urnäsch zu fahren? Ich muss halt bis 18.00 Uhr arbeiten. Ich bin aber für Ideen und Vorschläge offen!

Gruss 
René


----------



## vsy (8. Januar 2009)

Ahoi,

ja, ich möchte das gerne machen mit Urnäsch.
arbeiten muss ich auch, ich kann bis 18 uhr dann in Herisau (Bahnhof) sein.
Lass uns das mal tel. besprechen. Nummer schick ich dir per PN.

Findet das dann auf den Strassen statt oder muss man die speziellen Lokale (Beizli?) kennen, wo die "Hästräger" zu finden sind.  
Vielleicht gesellen sich ja noch waschechte Appenzeller zu uns - falls sie sich outen! 
(ist nicht böse gemeint: ich mag die Appenzeller)

hab auch kurz daran gedacht es mit einem Nightride zu verbinden... aber wohin dann mit den Bikes und da mit den Radklamotten rumzustehen bzw. -sitzen ist auch etwas daneben. ... das müssen wir mal gesondert aufgleisen.

volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vsy (8. Januar 2009)

ok, ist zwar etwas OffTopic ... aber es bleibt ja in der Familie ...  

Wir gehen am Dienstag 13.01.2009 nach Urnäsch zum (alten/neuen?) Silvesterklausen und treffen uns voraussichtlich um 18 Uhr am Bahnhof in Herisau.
Verkehrsmittel sind noch zu besprechen (Bahn/Car/Auto).
Bisherige Zusagen: René, Volker

Kommt wer mit?

Gruss
volker


----------



## vsy (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab heute morgen Chris getroffen und ihn so verstanden, dass morgen (Sonntag 11.01.09) welche Biken gehen... Wer fährt denn so, ab wann, von wo und wie lange?

Gruss
volker


----------



## Shithitter (10. Januar 2009)

Also, Sonntag 11.1. 12 Uhr Treff bei Gübsensee (westcoast) Tour via Wattbachtobel über Eggen, evt. Buechen je nach Schneeverhältnissen.
Wer will kann auch ab Gewerbeschule Riethüsli mit kommen.

Letzte Gelegenheit, ab Montag wird der Schnee matschig!!


----------



## vsy (12. Januar 2009)

kleine Terminkorrektur für Dienstag 13.01.2009 Silvesterklausen in Urnäsch (ausnahmsweise mal kein Biketreff!):
   wir treffen uns um 18:30 Uhr am Bahnhof in Herisau.

Gruss
volker


----------



## vsy (14. Januar 2009)

Ahoi,

Silvesterklausen war ganz nett und das Käsefondue war vorzüglich - prima Saisonvorbereitung. 

Die Tour am vergangenen Sonntag war etwas "durchwachsen":
Nachdem wir etwas spät losgekommen sind, hat sich das Biken durch Warten auf weitere "Kurzentschlossene" nochmals verzögert.
Das machten die Soulrider aber durch genialste Waldtrail-Downhills wieder mehr als wett. Ein grosses Dankeschön hierfür!
Wie so oft gibt es auch hier wieder von den schönsten Trailstellen keine Bilder... hier die  'klägliche' Ausbeute von Chris und mir.

@Don Trailo:
Gibt es für kommenden Sonntag, 18.01.2009, konkretere Infos? (Treffpunkt, Zeit etc.)

Ciao
volker


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Januar 2009)

sieht nach regen aus sonntag


----------



## vsy (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

wenn es nicht gerade in Strömen regnet, fahre ich morgen ab 10 Uhr (Herisau) Richtung St.Gallen und von dort aus an der Sitter entlang bis ungefähr Bischofszell.
Zurück dann eher auf dem "direkten Weg" (also nicht mehr der Sitter entlang)

Mitbiker sind willkommen.  

Volker


----------



## cheggenberger (24. Januar 2009)

Mein Knie ist noch immer nicht fit. Wünsche euch viel Spass, aber es ist verdampt glitschig. Christian


----------



## Deleted 101478 (24. Januar 2009)

ciao Volker

Sitterweg tönt gut, aber nur wenn kein Nebel !
Treff Haltstelle Fürstenlandbrücke
Zeit ?

gruss der Bikespammer


----------



## vsy (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo Andreas,

Treff Haltstelle Fürstenlandbrücke geht in Ordnung.
Ich schlage 10:30 Uhr vor.

Für's Wetter kann ich nichts.  

volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shithitter (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo Bikerz.

Mein Programm für morgen sieht etwas anders aus:

10 Uhr Abfahrt Gais Richtung St.Anton mit schwerem Gerät runter nach Altstätten (my Favourite Trail) & evt. noch Hirschberg als Supplement.

Freiwillige...???


----------



## vsy (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo Chris,



Shithitter schrieb:


> ... mit schwerem Gerät runter nach Altstätten (my Favourite Trail) & evt. noch Hirschberg als Supplement...


du sagst es: mit schwerem Gerät.  Ist sicher auch sehr interessant, aber ich brauch grad eher Kilometer.  
Wünsch eurch auf jeden Fall sehr viel Spass - bitte macht ein paar Bilder.

Ciao
volker


----------



## Freizeit-biker (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo Shithitter, 
10 Uhr Gais Bahnstation? hab zwar nur mein Hardtail, kenne die strecken von St. Anton aber ganz gut. sollte schon passen.
Wenns nicht massiv regnet, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## Shithitter (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo Uwe.

10 Uhr Bahnhof Gais passt. Wegen Regen musst Du dir keine Gedanken machen.

Check:
http://www.meteocentrale.ch/index.php?id=26&L=1

Wenns doch regnet fahren wir ja an der Meteocentrale direkt vorbei.
Dann fliegen ein paar Schneebälle durchs Fenster


----------



## vsy (25. Januar 2009)

Hoi 'zäme,

Andy und ich hatten ein paar nette vereiste Trails an der Sitter unter die Stollen genommen - Spikes wären diesmal wirklich gut gewesen!
Nachdem sich Andy auf der Höhe von Wittenbach böse den Ellbogen angeschlagen hatte, trennten sich dann unsere Wege... ich bin dann über Bernhardszell und den Tannenwald zurück nach Herisau. Spassig war's trotzdem.
Wie gehabt, ein paar Landschaftsaufnahmen... (Eintrag vom 25.01.09)

Wünsche Andy eine gute Besserung.

Caio
volker


----------



## cheggenberger (25. Januar 2009)

coole Fotos mit den Eisbrocken. Dem Andy gute Besserung, heute war wirklich grenzwertig auf dem Eis auch wenn ich nur zu Fuss unterwegs sein kann. Christian


----------



## Shithitter (25. Januar 2009)

Aloha bikers!

Armer bikespammer, gute Besserung Junge.
@ Volker: Wow! super Fotos, besonders die Eisbrocken.

Eis war auch auf unserer DH Runde ein Thema. 
Den Herisauer Young Guns hats auch gefallen. 
Uwe hatte leider Pech, Schraubenkopf ab an Bremssattel vorne.

Ich war heute fleissig am abdrücken:
http://picasaweb.google.de/soulridepilots/StAntonSnowBiking#

Enjoy...


----------



## vsy (25. Januar 2009)

Hi Chris,

deine Pics sind super! *Viel* besser als meine!!!
Es war glaub ich ganz gut, dass ich heute nicht mit euch unterwegs war - so wagemutige Stunts.  

volker


----------



## Shithitter (25. Januar 2009)

Danke, danke.

Soo gut sind jetzt meine Fotos auch nicht, war heute der erste richtige Einsatz mit der neuen Cam. Muss mich auch wieder dran gewöhnen.

Ich war heute froh um die Spikes. Zu Fuss hätt ichs nicht unverletzt nach Altstätten geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (25. Januar 2009)

ciao zämme
ja heute hätte ich zum ersten mal spikes braucht können. 
ich sehe ihr habt ne menge spass gehabt, muss sagen super pics !


----------



## the_real_iflow (25. Januar 2009)

Wow, coole Fotos! Und leckere Stunts.... Wo war die DH-Fraktion da unterwegs?

Bin schon ne ganze Weile am mitlesen - Respekt, klasse Community-Aktionen!

Kann man sich Euch mal anschliessen? Wohne im Rheintal in Sevelen und eiere bevorzugt bergab durch die Gegend. Hochtreten geht schon auch in Ordnung, aber eher wenn's muss... 

Viele Gruesse vom Berg,

Wolfi


----------



## Shithitter (25. Januar 2009)

Hoi Wolfi.

Kannst dich gerne anschliessen wenn wir wieder mal diese Runde machen.

Greez


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Januar 2009)

great pics!!


----------



## shift (26. Januar 2009)

hey christian,

was is denn mit deinem Knie passiert?

Gruss 
Stefan


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Januar 2009)

Shithitter schrieb:


> Aloha bikers!
> 
> Armer bikespammer, gute Besserung Junge.
> @ Volker: Wow! super Fotos, besonders die Eisbrocken.
> ...


Schöne Fotos. Was hast Du eigentlich für eine I-Net Verbindung? Das muss ja ewig dauern bis die ganzen pic's oben sind.

Bremse ist wieder ganz. Der Rest des Gewindes war noch so lang, dass ich Ihn mit der Zange packen konnte. Problem ist auch erkannt. Die Schraube war minimal zu lang. Die Schraube reichte bis auf den Boden des Adapters. dadurch wurde der Sattel nicht richtig geklemmt. (Original-Teile) Jetzt sieht's besser aus. Der Sattel sollte sich jetzt auch nicht mehr verstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mack (26. Januar 2009)

wahnisnn
friehrt ihr euch nicht die Eier ab


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Januar 2009)

mack schrieb:


> wahnisnn
> friehrt ihr euch nicht die Eier ab


Mein erster Chefe meinte nur: "Es gibt kein schlechtes wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung".
Aber im Ernst, mit passender Kleidung machts eine saumässigen Spass.


----------



## cheggenberger (26. Januar 2009)

Hab mir auf einer Skitour anfang Jahr die Kniescheibe ausgerenkt. Hoffe in drei Wochen wieder auf Rad steigen zu können und im März sollten dann auch die Trails wieder möglich sein. Ist ja schon hart, eure Photos und Storys anzuschauen. Gruss, Christian


----------



## Shithitter (26. Januar 2009)

Schöne Fotos. Was hast Du eigentlich für eine I-Net Verbindung? Das muss ja ewig dauern bis die ganzen pic's oben sind.
Hi Uwe. Hab ne 5000er Leitung & Bilder verkleinert. Sonst wär ich jetzt noch dran 

Bremse ist wieder ganz. Der Rest des Gewindes war noch so lang, dass ich Ihn mit der Zange packen konnte. Problem ist auch erkannt. Die Schraube war minimal zu lang. Die Schraube reichte bis auf den Boden des Adapters. dadurch wurde der Sattel nicht richtig geklemmt. (Original-Teile) Jetzt sieht's besser aus. Der Sattel sollte sich jetzt auch nicht mehr verstellen. 
Dann musste das wohl so sein, jetzt ist wieder alles in Butter, gratuliere.
Zitat:
Zitat von mack Beitrag anzeigen
wahnisnn
friehrt ihr euch nicht die Eier ab
Mein erster Chefe meinte nur: "Es gibt kein schlechtes wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung".
Aber im Ernst, mit passender Kleidung machts eine saumässigen Spass. [/FONT][/SIZE]
Genau! Ist doch schade bei diesen Verhältnissen ins Spinning zu gehen, oder in vollgestopften Skigebieten am Lift Schlange zu stehen, nur damit man am Abend im Stau steckt & noch 60.- für die Liftkarte bezahlt hat. Bei diesen Touren friert man nicht lange, es ist einfach ein viel zu geiles Feeling um noch kalt zu haben.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Januar 2009)

Ein paar Fotos hab ich auch gemacht. Das nächst mal besser Ohnen Handschuhe knipsen, dann werden auch die meisten Fotos was.


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Januar 2009)

bikespammer schrieb:


> ciao zämme
> ja heute hätte ich zum ersten mal spikes braucht können.
> !



 tja.... man lernt nie aus


----------



## cheggenberger (27. Januar 2009)

Rahmen Pulverbeschichten in der Ostschweiz???
Komme wegen meinem kaputten Knie ja zur Zeit nicht zum Biken und habe dafür Zeit zum Schrauben. Möchte mein uralt Ferraroli neu Pulverbeschichten lassen. Wer weiss wo man das in der Region Ostschweiz machen lassen kann und was das etwa kostet? Danke für eure Infos. Christian


----------



## Shithitter (27. Januar 2009)

Hoi Chrigi.

Ich hab vor 1.5 Jahren mein Santa Cruz Rahmen in Stein für ca. 85.- neu Pulverbeschichten lassen inkl. ablaugen. Super Arbeit.
Ist hinter der Ferrari Garage Leirer gewesen, kleine Bude.
Heisst glaub Fuchs, ist aber evt. umgezogen an andere Adresse.

Gruss Chris

-gute Besserung natürlich auch von meiner Seite


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Januar 2009)

Shithitter schrieb:


> Hoi Chrigi.
> 
> Ich hab vor 1.5 Jahren mein Santa Cruz Rahmen in Stein für ca. 85.- neu Pulverbeschichten lassen inkl. ablaugen. Super Arbeit.
> Ist hinter der Ferrari Garage Leirer gewesen, kleine Bude.
> ...



jeb, er hat nicht alle ralfarben aber genügend....GRASS gossau ist zu teuer!!


----------



## cheggenberger (28. Januar 2009)

Frage an Don Trailo, heisst der tatsächlich Fuchs? Dann kann ich mal anrufen.
Danke, Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (28. Januar 2009)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> Frage an Don Trailo, heisst der tatsächlich Fuchs? Dann kann ich mal anrufen.
> Danke, Christian



bin nicht mehr sicher habe die kordinaten nicht da, aber steff von der velo-flicki weiss es sicher


----------



## tifreak (28. Januar 2009)

Hafner, Flawil macht auch sowas .

Hab mal die Schwinge von meinem damaligen Giant pulvern lassen.

Denke wenn man die Vorbereitung des Rahmens selber macht, könnte der das auch zu einem guten Preis machen.

Cu on the Trail


----------



## vsy (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

wer bike-t am Sonntag und/oder hat einen verlässlichen Tip, wo es wenig Eis auf den Wegen hat?  

cheers
volker


----------



## Shithitter (31. Januar 2009)

Ich werde am Sonntag  CC-mässig von SG über Eggen - Hohe Buchen, evt. Gäbris eine Runde drehen. Bin mit Spikes bewaffnet, wird aber auch ohne gehen (bei vorausschauender Fahrweise)
Start ca. halb 12i ab SG-Winkeln.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

bin heute im Rheintal unterwegs gewesen. Alles was höher als 800 m liegt ist sehr stark vereist. Vor allen Dingen Forstwege. Die Trails gehen grösstenteils. Unter 800 m war so gut wie alles eisfrei. Und trockengefrohren! Das Bike ist genauso sauber wie beim losfahren.





Shithitter schrieb:


> Ich werde am Sonntag  CC-mässig von SG über Eggen - Hohe Buchen, evt. Gäbris eine Runde drehen. Bin mit Spikes bewaffnet, wird aber auch ohne gehen (bei vorausschauender Fahrweise)
> Start ca. halb 12i ab SG-Winkeln.


An der SBB Station? Ich würde mitkommen. Mit Hardtail und Spikes!
Der Unterschied zwischen den Fahrwerken ist dann nicht so gross wie letzten Sonntag


----------



## Shithitter (31. Januar 2009)

SBB Station SG Winkeln passt. Zug müsste glaub ich um 11:30 dort ankommen. 
Morgen zählt Kondition & nicht Federweg 
Mal schauen ob Volker auch dabei ist.
Hallo Volker!!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. Januar 2009)

Shithitter schrieb:


> SBB Station SG Winkeln passt. Zug müsste glaub ich um 11:30 dort ankommen.
> Morgen zählt Kondition & nicht Federweg
> Mal schauen ob Volker auch dabei ist.
> Hallo Volker!!


Kondition? 
Die ist über Weihnachten zu einem komischen Wulst an der Hüfte mutiert. Da hab ich ganz schön was auszubaden.


----------



## Shithitter (31. Januar 2009)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Kondition?
> Die ist über Weihnachten zu einem komischen Wulst an der Hüfte mutiert. Da hab ich ganz schön was auszubaden.



Ist doch eine gute Isolation fürs Eisbiken


----------



## vsy (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

uff, ich war heute beim Wandern und hab sehr schwere Beine - aber nachdem ich ja gefragt habe, kann ich jetzt keinen Rückzieher machen...



Shithitter schrieb:


> Ich werde am Sonntag  CC-mässig von SG über Eggen - Hohe Buchen, evt. Gäbris eine Runde drehen. Bin mit Spikes bewaffnet, wird aber auch ohne gehen (bei vorausschauender Fahrweise)
> Start ca. halb 12i ab SG-Winkeln.


Hoffentlich stimmt das mit den Spikes - hab nämlich keine und bin letzte Woche ganz blöd 'rumgeeiert, grrr.
CC bezieht sich wohl eher (hoffe ich) auf die Topologie als auf die Geschwindigkeit (?) 



Shithitter schrieb:


> Morgen zählt Kondition & nicht Federweg
> Mal schauen ob Volker auch dabei ist.
> Hallo Volker!!



ja, ja, schon gut, die Kondition suche ich nämlich auch noch.
Werd' dann voraussichtlich kommen und um 11:30 uhr an der SBB-Haltestelle sein.

Wie geht's eigentlich bikespammer? Arm dran? ... (Das war ein Wortspiel)  
Und René? Wir könnten gut gmeinsam von Hersiau nach Winkeln fahren.

volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (1. Februar 2009)

heeee das ist gut !
der Arm ist noch dran, die Schwellung zum Glück wieder abgeklungen
aber mein Bike ist im grössen Service.
werde Morgen wohl oder übel eine Strassenrunde machen
wünsche Euch viel Spass und bin nächstes Mal hoffentlich auch wieder dabei


----------



## Shithitter (1. Februar 2009)

Hey Volker, ist mir heute Morgen wieder eingefallen, ich hab ja noch einen alten Satz Spikereifen im Keller. Kannst sie ja noch montieren kommen, ich verkauf den Satz für 50.-


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

Wir shithitter, vsy und ich waren gestern auf recht wiedrigen Wegen unterwegs. Die nicht asphaltierten Wege sind z.Z. etwas zu 80 % total vereist. Ohne Igelreifen mit Sicherheit nicht unfallfrei zu befahren. 
Dank durchggehender Spike-Ausstattung sind wir aber gut durchgekommen. 
Die Tour war (dank guter Ausstattung) eine schöne Sache. Vor allem weil man kein bike putzen muss.
Anbei eine übersicht, wo wir uns rumgetrieben haben.


----------



## Shithitter (14. Februar 2009)

An alle Snowbikers da draussen:
Nach dem Fearnada letzte Woche will ich wieder mal aufwärts fahren.
Habe mit Bikespammer am Sonntag 11 Uhr in SG Riethüsli Gewerbeschule abgemacht. Wer ist dabei?
Wetter wird sonnig!!

Greez


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Februar 2009)

Ich bin dabei. dann wolln wir mal den Fotoapperat startklar machen. Sollte nach dem Schneefall traumhafte Bider geben.


----------



## vsy (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich komme auch.
Bei dem Schnee geht's hoffentlich auch ohne Spikes.

Ciao
volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## De Vingard (16. Februar 2009)

Shithitter schrieb:


> An alle Snowbikers da draussen:
> Nach dem Fearnada letzte Woche will ich wieder mal aufwärts fahren.
> Habe mit Bikespammer am Sonntag 11 Uhr in SG Riethüsli Gewerbeschule abgemacht. Wer ist dabei?
> Wetter wird sonnig!!
> ...


 
Ward ihr das am frühen Nachmittag hoch zur Hohen Buche? Mir sind das rd. 5-6 Biker entgegengefahren... War ein genialer Tag gestern!


----------



## Shithitter (16. Februar 2009)

De Vingard schrieb:


> Ward ihr das am frühen Nachmittag hoch zur Hohen Buche? Mir sind das rd. 5-6 Biker entgegengefahren... War ein genialer Tag gestern!



Ciao De Vingard:

Könnte gut sein, wir waren zu viert unterwegs. SG - Gais - Gäbris - Buechen - Waldegg - SG.
Hier die dazugehörenden Fotos: (ganz unten im Album die "Fahndungsfotos")

http://picasaweb.google.ch/soulridepilots/SnowBiking#

War genial, teils etwas viel Tiefschnee aber trotzdem spassig.
Darfst gerne auch mal mit kommen!
Warst Du mit Schneeschuhen unterwegs?

Greez Chriz


----------



## De Vingard (16. Februar 2009)

Shithitter schrieb:


> Ciao De Vingard:
> 
> Könnte gut sein, wir waren zu viert unterwegs. SG - Gais - Gäbris - Buechen - Waldegg - SG.
> Hier die dazugehörenden Fotos: (ganz unten im Album die "Fahndungsfotos")
> ...


 
Ich glaube das ward ihr. Ich kann mich an das gelbe Fully erinnern. Ich war auch mit dem Bike unterwegs (schwarzes Simplon Stomp, rote Jacke), bin euch entgegen gefahren kurz hinter Wisseg zur Hohen Buche (ich auf der Abfahrt, ihr hoch). Ich war gestern zu 99% auf der Strasse unterwegs (ausser die Schlittelbahn bei Landmark, geiler Spass ). Richtung Waldegg fahr ich auch zur Zeit regelmässig. Wann seid ihr da unter der Woche mal unterwegs?


Es Grüassli
Klaus

(Bin aber technisch auf dem Bike der Super-GAU, wenn der Schnee weg ist, trainier ich meist auf dem Rennvelo)


----------



## Shithitter (16. Februar 2009)

De Vingard schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ward ihr. Ich kann mich an das gelbe Fully erinnern. Ich war auch mit dem Bike unterwegs (schwarzes Simplon Stomp, rote Jacke), bin euch entgegen gefahren kurz hinter Wisseg zur Hohen Buche (ich auf der Abfahrt, ihr hoch). Ich war gestern zu 99% auf der Strasse unterwegs (ausser die Schlittelbahn bei Landmark, geiler Spass ). Richtung Waldegg fahr ich auch zur Zeit regelmässig. Wann seid ihr da unter der Woche mal unterwegs?
> 
> 
> Es Grüassli
> ...



Ah ja genau, der einzige Biker der uns begegnet ist.
Auf der Strasse wars mir zu nass, da mag ich es lieber in Schneeform unter den Rädern.
Sind öfters mal am Weekend zusammen unterwegs, unter der Woche hab ich leider meist zu wenig Zeit.

Cheers


----------



## vsy (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo Klaus,

als einziger Biker, den wir gesehen haben, bist du uns auch aufgefallen - mir auch wegen deiner schicken Gabel an deinem Stomp.  

Du erinnerst Dich also an ein "gelbes Fully", ja? ... das ist doch gar nicht gelb ... Buaahhhh  Das ist doch, ähhh, ocker-sand-senf-hellbraun-(gelb)... ähem... 

Den grössten Teil der Strecke haben wir auch auf der Strasse zurückgelegt. Die Versuche im Tiefschnee zu fahren waren eher weniger beabsichtig, haben aber viel Spass gemacht.
Hier wieder die zusammengewürfelten Bilder der drei Fotografen (mit Routenverlauf).

Ich fahre unter der Woche hauptsächlich zum Arbeiten nach St.Gallen.
Und wie Chris schon sagte: in der Gruppe sind wir eher am Wochenende unterwegs - du kannst da gerne mitkommen.

volker


----------



## MortyMontana (17. Februar 2009)

Hey vsy

Super schöne Fotos habt ihr da in "meinem" Bikerevier gemacht  Ist auch mal was Neues, wenn man genau weiss wo jedes Foto entstanden ist.
Sogar mein Stammlokal ist drauf 
Aktuell schneit es hier draussen im Neudorf recht heftig. Somit würde einem weiteren Snow-Downhill vom Windrädchen runter nichts mehr im Wege stehen.
Ich hoffe, ich kann mal mit euch mitkommen.

Gruss


----------



## De Vingard (17. Februar 2009)

vsy schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> als einziger Biker, den wir gesehen haben, bist du uns auch aufgefallen - mir auch wegen deiner schicken Gabel an deinem Stomp.
> 
> ...


 
Sali Volker

Ich bin ja meist nach der Arbeit, also momentan im Dunkeln unterwegs, da stört mich die Optik der Gabel nicht... 







Wegen Wochenenden muss ich mal öfters hier reinschauen, vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was!  Aber eben, sobald der Schnee weg ist (was wohl noch dauert ), bin ich an den Wochenenden eigentlich bloss noch mit dem Rennvelo unterwegs und unter der Woche vielleicht 1 bis max. 2 mal mit dem Bike...

Aber auf alle Fälle mal besten Dank fürs Angebot!


----------



## vsy (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo Klaus,

meine Aussage zu deiner Gabel war durchaus positiv gemeint - du brauchst deswegen nicht im Dunkeln zu fahren. 

@All:
wie schaut es morgen bei euch aus?
Ich weiss, es soll wieder schneien und wenn es so wird wie heute, dann ist es wahrscheinlich auch eher grau und neblig (ich war hinter Degersheim unterwegs)...
Ich will auf jeden Fall raus zum Biken - Downhill im Schnee aber nicht.
Das läuft bei mir dann wahrscheinlich auf eine Strassenorientierte Tour hinaus - vielleicht auf die Schwägalp... die Strasse wird ja wohl geräumt sein. Andere Vorschläge?

Zur groben Orientierung: ich möchte ab ca. 10 uhr ab Herisau losfahren.

Grüsse
volker


----------



## Shithitter (21. Februar 2009)

Ich versuchs am Sonntag in Gais oben & hoffe auf Temperaturen unter Null und festgestampfte Wege.
Wenns dann nicht klappt stürze ich mich verzweifelt nach Altstätten runter.
Bei zu viel weichem Schnee hilft nur noch steiles Gefälle, ABWÄRTS! 
Bis jetzt kommt nur Extreme DH Young Gun Raoul mit.

Viel Spass

Chris


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Februar 2009)

ich schaue aus dem fenster und finde es gar nicht übel das ich arbeiten muss heute......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vsy (22. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich schaue aus dem fenster und finde es gar nicht übel  ...


... dass ich nicht arbeiten muss 

Ich muss aber auch nicht biken - ich überlege mir das mal noch. 

volker


----------



## cheggenberger (27. Februar 2009)

Hey Leute, der Frühling kommt und vielleicht haben wir dieses Wochenende die letzte Möglichkeit im Schnee zu fahren (mit viel Sonne). Mein Knie wird immer gesunder und am Sonntag versuche ich mich das erste Mal wieder auf dem Bike, endlich. Werde am Sonntag morgen in den Hügeln um St. Gallen snowbiken. Wer kommt mit, 10 Uhr Busstation Riethüsli (wir können dann gleich die eingestürzte Turnhalle anschauen). Später wird es wohl sehr matschig.
Freue mich auf MitfahrerInnen, Christian


----------



## vsy (1. März 2009)

hallo Christian,

ich war dieses Jahr des öfteren bei St.Gallen im Schnee unterwegs - matschig wird es, wie du sagst, auf jeden Fall: war gestern hinter Brülisau beim Wandern, zum Biken ungeeignet.
Ich werd heute eine "sichere" Variante wählen, also wahrscheinlich trockene (Schnee-/ Matsch freie) Strasse.

Wünsch Dir viel Spass und gute Genesung.

Ciao
volker


----------



## cheggenberger (1. März 2009)

na ja, die verhältnisse auf den trails waren heute eher grenzwertig, doch es hat spass gemacht und war tolles training für die fahrtechnik. unglaublich, wie viel schnee es in den wäldern um die stadt noch hat.


----------



## Rex Felice (2. März 2009)

Än Schissdräck isch äs gsi bi all dem Schnee. All mösä stossä. Heisst jo nöd ganz zufällig 'Fahrrad' und nöd 'Stossrad', 'Schieberad' oder ähnlich.
(so du blödä Filter, han i di mit Dialekt suber ustrickst!)

Höchste Zeit, dass der Schnee endlich verschwindet.


----------



## vsy (2. März 2009)

Hoi Rex,

das hatte ich mir schon gedacht und eine entsprechende Route gewählt, auf der man auch biken (oder eher rollen) konnte 

Aber: der Frühling kommt!

Ciao
volker


----------



## Don Trailo (3. März 2009)

vsy schrieb:


> Hoi Rex,
> 
> das hatte ich mir schon gedacht und eine entsprechende Route gewählt, auf der man auch biken (oder eher rollen) konnte
> 
> ...



 dir bin ich , so glaube ich in degersheim höhe ford garage begegnet.... du fährst doch ein sandfarbenes bike...


----------



## vsy (3. März 2009)

Hallo Don,

aha, d.h. ja, ich fahr ein sandfarbenes Bike (manche finden, dass es gelb ist ):
ich kann mich an einen Biker erinnern, als ich aus Richtung Hoffeld nach Degersheim reingefahren bin - er/du kamst von rechts. Da war ich 'aber' schon wieder auf dem Heimweg (Herisau). Ich hab sogar noch gedacht, ob ich dich in Tegersche mal treffe ... aber du wirst da nicht der einzigste Biker im Ort sein.  

Hoffentlich klappt es mal live.
volker


----------



## Rex Felice (3. März 2009)

Eigentlich sollte da noch ein Zwinker-Smiley hin. So schlimm war es nicht. Ich habe es mit Fassung getragen, dass ich mehr schieben und tragen musste als ich fahren konnte, obwohl es auf die Dauer lästig wird. 

Christian als erfahrener Super-Biker  konnte mehr fahren und war wegen seiner Verletzungspause wohl giggeriger aufs Biken als wir zwei anderen. Jedenfalls ist das Fahren im Schnee super zur Schulung der Fahrtechnik. Nur waren die Verhältnisse am Sonntag halt so schwierig, dass ich nicht mehr fahren konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (3. März 2009)

der alte Hase ist darum mit ein paar Gleichgesinnten "go gümmele" !

aber der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt, versprochen !


----------



## cheggenberger (3. März 2009)

hey bikespammer, beim generosomarathon gibt es dann auch keine ausweichroute, wenn der trail schlammig ist...... das soll dort manchmal vorkommen. komme im frühling aber gerne mal mit euch alten hasen ausfahren. gruss, christian


----------



## cheggenberger (3. März 2009)

für alle die am sonntag nicht genau wissen was machen habe ich heute untenstehende info bekommen. wäre toll, auch ein paar Jungs/Mädels vom forum zu sehen. klingt auf jeden fall spannend, christian

Hoi Bikefreunde

Am kommenden Sonnatg, 8.3. veranstalten Andi Rutz und ich ein kleines
Bikekiterium. Schnapp dein Velo, wir treffen uns um 12.00 h am Bahnhof
St. Fiden. Lass dich überraschen. Ein Spass für jedermann...

En Gruess
Pipo


----------



## vsy (3. März 2009)

Oh, schade: am dem Sonntag kann ich leider nicht... 

viel Spass
volker


----------



## Deleted 101478 (3. März 2009)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> hey bikespammer, beim generosomarathon gibt es dann auch keine ausweichroute, wenn der trail schlammig ist...... das soll dort manchmal vorkommen. komme im frühling aber gerne mal mit euch alten hasen ausfahren. gruss, christian



recht hast du, dann gibt es keine Ausreden mehr.
aber im Moment ist noch Grundlagentraining angesagt


----------



## Deleted 101478 (3. März 2009)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> für alle die am sonntag nicht genau wissen was machen habe ich heute untenstehende info bekommen. wäre toll, auch ein paar Jungs/Mädels vom forum zu sehen. klingt auf jeden fall spannend, christian
> 
> Hoi Bikefreunde
> 
> ...



und für die Ortograffei bin ich nicht zuständig  

der Bikespammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (4. März 2009)

*

der Bikespammer LÄDT EIN!*


----------



## shift (5. März 2009)

na da bin ich doch dabei....


bye stefan


----------



## Deleted 101478 (8. März 2009)

guten Abend

heute Mittag haben sich *13* mehr oder weniger siegeshungrige Biker in St.Fiden getroffen und haben den ersten Rädli-Slalom unter die Stollen genommen !
die sehr selektive Strecke hat schnell einmal seine ersten Opfer gefordert und nur wer das Rennen taktisch klug einteilte, hatte Chancen aufs Podest.
in einem spannenden Finale ist Pipo seiner Favoritenrolle gerecht geworden und hat vor Colin und Etienne das Kriterium gewonnen.
nach der Siegerehrung liessen wir diesen "Plausch" bei Kaffee, Tee, Glühwein und feinem Gebäck ausklingen.

rückblickend darf ich behaupten dass es allen Beteiligten riesig Spass gemacht hat und möchte an dieser Stelle der Velo Flicki, Restaurant Schwarzer Engel und Bäckerei Guggenloch für die Unterstützung danken.
vielen Dank auch an Markus und Mariano für die Finanzierung und Realisation des sehr originellen Flyers

thanxxxx

der Bikespammer

Photos folgen zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt


----------



## Don Trailo (8. März 2009)

UND NUN HOFFE ICH EIN ANLASS MIT TRADITION IST HEUTE ENTSTANDEN 
 GUT GEMACHT ANDY!


----------



## cheggenberger (8. März 2009)

das wäre toll, wenn sowas wieder gäbe, obwohl ich heute ganz einfach zu spät kam und die ganze show verpasst habe. es muss ja nicht winter werden, bis es soweit ist und dann ist mein knie auch wieder racetauglich. freue mich drauf, christian


----------



## Shithitter (9. März 2009)

Hab ja wohl voll das falsche Bike dabei gehabt mit 1.5" Slicks durch den Schnee, aber dank den guten Winterschuhen wurde ich doch nicht letzter ;-)

Hat echt Spass gemacht, Dank an den roten Baron!

http://picasaweb.google.ch/soulridepilots/RadliSlalom#


----------



## ride your dream (13. März 2009)

hi, 

sind ja echt schöne bilder vom bike-kriterium..  super gmacht andy!
Nächstes mal bin ich auch dabei.. weiss scho bin än "schlufi".. war aber auch sonst verpeilt äh ich meine verplant..  dafür ist mein bike sauber geblieben... 
cu in der werkstatt

p.s. hat jemand von euch noch tipps bezüglich unterkunft in finale ligure..?


gruess
hani


----------



## Don Trailo (14. März 2009)

http://www.florenzhotel.it/D/hotel_florenz.asp


----------



## ride your dream (16. März 2009)

merci für den tipp don trailo.
Ich habe jetzt vernommen, dass die schwyzer-jungs die unterkunft aussuchen und buchen werden..  Kann mich also zurücklehnen und nur noch freuen..


----------



## Don Trailo (16. März 2009)

ride your dream schrieb:


> merci für den tipp don trailo.
> Ich habe jetzt vernommen, dass die schwyzer-jungs die unterkunft aussuchen und buchen werden..  Kann mich also zurücklehnen und nur noch freuen..


wir sind auch in 12tg da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (18. März 2009)

aaaalso,

am Sonntag geht`s wieder los !
holt eure Easy Rider heraus
wir rocken den St.Anton !
um 11 Endstation Riethüsli

der Bikespammer


----------



## cheggenberger (20. März 2009)

super, ich komme auch mit, wenn auch ohne easy rider. freu mich, christian


----------



## Don Trailo (21. März 2009)

ich glänze mit abwesenheit, muss schuften


----------



## De Vingard (22. März 2009)

bikespammer schrieb:


> aaaalso,
> 
> am Sonntag geht`s wieder los !
> holt eure Easy Rider heraus
> ...


 
Wie sind denn die Verhältnisse abseits der Strasse, z.B. hoch Richtung Waldegg? Hats noch Schnee auf den Waldwegen?

....ich hab gestern dem weissen Zeug adieu gesagt und muss das bis nächsten Winter nicht mehr sehen, zumindest nicht aus der Nähe...


----------



## Deleted 101478 (3. April 2009)

heute über Schwäbrig Suruggä in die Landmark *durch den Schnee gekämpft*, 
nur Frust !
von St.Anton nach Altstätten war gut zu fahren

wer hat für Sonntag eine Idee wo wir uns relativ Schneefrei bewegen können

gruss


----------



## Don Trailo (4. April 2009)

degersheim hat auch noch schneedecken


----------



## cheggenberger (4. April 2009)

wie wärs mit sitterstrandweg und tannenberg? sonntag morgen um 11 uhr bei der sporthalle kreuzbleiche als treffpunkt? hat jemand eine bessere idee oder wer kommt mit? freue mich auf eine schöne sonntagstour, christian


----------



## Don Trailo (4. April 2009)

bin dabei 
auch der andy
 parkplatz kreuzbleiche??


----------



## cheggenberger (4. April 2009)

schön, seid ihr dabei. ja parkplatz kreuzbleiche zwischen sporthalle und skaterpark, 3 minuten vom bahnhof. freue mich auf einen hoffentlich trockenen und spassigen tag. christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheggenberger (5. April 2009)

wir waren heute bei besten wetter auf den meist schon trockenen trails zu sechst unterwegs. jungs, es hat spass gemacht mit euch und das nächste mal finde ich dann auch den weg über "siete rios" runter. ab sofort findet übrigens jeweils am dienstag die bikeausfahrt des veloclubs st. gallen wieder statt. wir starten jeweils um 18'30 bei der kreuzbleichehalle und fahren in 2 stärkegruppen in der gegend um die stadt. kommt doch auch mal vorbei, es lohnt sich und man lernt neue leute und trails kennen. mitgliedschaft im club ist keine bedingung um mitzukommen. eine schöne woche wünscht, christian


----------



## Deleted 101478 (8. April 2009)

*auf vielfachen Wunsch gehn wir am Ostersamstag Eier suchen*

und das zwischen St.Anton und Altstätten !
wir starten um 11Uhr im Riethüsli und fahren direkt via Landmark auf den "Stanton"
wer bis Altstätten am meisten Eier hat gewinnt einen Preis ! 

euer Bikespammer


----------



## Freizeit-biker (9. April 2009)

Die Schneelage entspannt sich inzwischen auch sehr schnell. Auf StAnton hat es seit letztem Samstag sicherlich 10 cm weniger. So langsam braucht man nicht mehr von dunklen Flecken  in weissen Fläche sondern von weissen Flecken auf dunkler Fläche sprechen. 
Ich bin dabei.


----------



## cheggenberger (9. April 2009)

super, bin natürlich auch dabei. wünsche dem bikespammer viel spass beim verstecken der ostereier. 
ich gehe morgen nochmals auf den sitterstrandweg, tannenberg und dann eine im vergleich zum letzten sonntag wesentlich verbesserte abfahrt (mehr singletrails und falls gewünscht 9 bachdurchfahrten). treffpunkt 11 uhr vor der kreuzbleiche sporthalle. 
bis bald, christian


----------



## Shithitter (9. April 2009)

Hoi Christian, bin morgen auch dabei, muss heute mein All mountain wieder aufbauen. Samstag muss ich arbeiten, da ist leider nix mit Eier suchen am Stanton. 

Greez Chriz


----------



## vsy (9. April 2009)

Hoi zema,

ich bin über Ostern eine Woche an der Ardèche beim Biken und kann "leider" nicht mit euch mitkommen 
Ich hoffe, ich sehe bald mal wieder viele von euch.

Viel Spass & happy trails wünscht
volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheggenberger (10. April 2009)

bei allerbesten bikebedingungen sind etienne und ich heute den sitterstrand und tannenberg gefahren. alle die nicht dabei waren haben viel verpasst.












freue mich auf die stanton tour morgen, wir kommen wohl zu dritt, christian


----------



## Shithitter (10. April 2009)

Ciao Chrigi.
Es spricht der blanke Neid. Wäre gerne mit gekommen, starke Halsschmerzen & Grippesymptome haben mir kurzfristig einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.
Sonntag bin ich hoffentrich wieder auf den Beinen & auf den Trails.

Gruss Chris


----------



## Don Trailo (11. April 2009)

Shithitter schrieb:


> Ciao Chrigi.
> Es spricht der blanke Neid. Wäre gerne mit gekommen, starke Halsschmerzen & Grippesymptome haben mir kurzfristig einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.
> Sonntag bin ich hoffentrich wieder auf den Beinen & auf den Trails.
> 
> Gruss Chris



 wieder mal in verrauchten bars rummgehängt?? das nennt man einen kater!

 viel spass allen am sanktanton


----------



## Shithitter (11. April 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> wieder mal in verrauchten bars rummgehängt?? das nennt man einen kater!
> 
> viel spass allen am sanktanton



Eben nicht, dann wüsst ich wenigstens von wo der Brummschädel kommt.
War übrigens letzten Sonntag nach der OFFA  tapfer auf Strasse unterwegs & konnte meinen Bruder locker in Schach halten.
Mal schauen was morgen abgeht. Cheggi, spammer, trailo & co bringt Vorschläge!


----------



## cheggenberger (12. April 2009)

wir treffen uns um 11 bei der neuen kreuzbleichehalle. tour nach wunscht der anwesenden. bis bald, christian


----------



## cheggenberger (12. April 2009)

nach der tollen tour gestern über stanton nach altstätten blieben wir heute in der nähe und haben den sitterstrandweg und den tannenberg gerockt. hey leute, das hat spass gemacht mit euch und wir waren superschnell unterwegs. garnierter wurstsalat gehört wohl bald auf die dopingliste......
morgen lasse ich das bike mal links liegen und gehe mit hampi ins toggenburg mit den schneeschuhen den winter verabschieden.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (13. April 2009)

oooh ja, hat spass gemacht !
Samstag wie auch Sonntag war eine super Truppe zusammen.

sag den Winter auch von mir Tschüss auf das es weiterhin so tolles Frühlingswetter bleibt !

bis bald
Andreas


----------



## Shithitter (13. April 2009)

War Super gestern, kein Schnee, trockene, grüne Trails und eine schnelle Truppe.

http://picasaweb.google.ch/soulridepilots/Fruhlingstouren2009#


----------



## cheggenberger (13. April 2009)

danke für die photos, chriz. hampi und ich haben heute staunend den winter auf schneeschuhen verabschiedet. hey leute, in der region sellamat im toggenburg hat es auf 14oo meter höhe noch immer 1,5 m schnee. das wird wohl noch ein wenig dauern, bis die höheren trails fahrbar werden. ist die waldegg eigentlich schneefrei oder liegt dort noch immer viel schnee in den trails? eine schöne woche wünscht, christian


----------



## baloo (15. April 2009)

Hallo
kannst du mir verraten wo dieser Trail ist?
Danke schon mal.
Greats
Baloo


cheggenberger schrieb:


> nach der tollen tour gestern über stanton nach altstätten blieben wir heute in der nähe und haben den sitterstrandweg und den tannenberg gerockt. hey leute, das hat spass gemacht mit euch und wir waren superschnell unterwegs. garnierter wurstsalat gehört wohl bald auf die dopingliste......
> morgen lasse ich das bike mal links liegen und gehe mit hampi ins toggenburg mit den schneeschuhen den winter verabschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheggenberger (15. April 2009)

die beiden oberen bilder entstanden auf dem sitterstrandweg rechte flussseite zwischen der leebrücke (wittenbach - bernhardzell) und der wannenbrücke (alte holzbrücke bei bernhardzell). das untere beim kleinen bikepark bei der antenne auf peter und paul, st. gallen.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (22. April 2009)

ciao zämme

auch nächstes Wochenende brauchen wir nicht in den Süden zu gehen,
denn die Ostschweiz entwickelt sich ja zur Sonnenstube, liegt das vielleicht 
an der Klimaerwärmung ?
würde am Sa. gerne eine CC Runde machen, z.B. Raum Unterrheintal - Neckertal
wer kennt sich aus und möchte mich gern begleiten ?

der Bikespammer


----------



## cheggenberger (23. April 2009)

meinst du unterrindal? egal, bin gerne mit von der partie, kenne mich aber überhaupt nicht aus. don trailo wohnt doch in der region und kennt sicher ein paar flowige trails. wann und wo treffpunktgruss, christian


----------



## cheggenberger (23. April 2009)

wie wärs mit dieser Tour?
Brunnadern - Wilketshöchi - Risi - Hochhamm 

zu finden auf der 4 Seite von
http://www.gps-touren.ch/tourenList...+starten+>>&s=2&kant=SG&sport=1&searchTourId=

wäre praktisch, wenn jemand mit dem GPS mitkommen würde und die Tour gratis downloadet.
Meldet euch, Christian


----------



## Deleted 101478 (23. April 2009)

natürlich meinte ich unterrindal und ich hatte auch im hinterkopf der renato könnte uns etwas schönes zeigen aber du siehst die resonanz ist allgemein nicht sehr gross.
uff, so ein langer satz ohne satzzeichen !  

aber wir lassen uns nicht entmutigen, ich streck nochmals die fühler aus und melde mich
morgen abend nochmals wegen treff und termin, andreas


----------



## Deleted 101478 (23. April 2009)

eine sehr schöne runde die ich teilweise kenne.
meinst du hochhamm ist schon schneefrei ?


----------



## Don Trailo (24. April 2009)

bikespammer schrieb:


> natürlich meinte ich unterrindal und ich hatte auch im hinterkopf der renato könnte uns etwas schönes zeigen aber du siehst die resonanz ist allgemein nicht sehr gross.
> uff, so ein langer satz ohne satzzeichen !
> 
> aber wir lassen uns nicht entmutigen, ich streck nochmals die fühler aus und melde mich
> morgen abend nochmals wegen treff und termin, andreas



ich kenne mich leider da auch noch nicht aus.... doch bin gerne dabei... allerdings erst ab Mittag und um 18 uhr muss ich zuhause sein, da die arbeit um 20uhr ruft.......


----------



## Don Trailo (24. April 2009)

bikespammer schrieb:


> eine sehr schöne runde die ich teilweise kenne.
> meinst du hochhamm ist schon schneefrei ?



eben noch nicht ganz, nach meiner internetinfo....


----------



## cheggenberger (24. April 2009)

also viel schnee kann da nicht mehr sein, bei diesem tollen wetter. war letzten sonntag auf halber höhe des fähnernspitzes und da waren nur noch ein paar schneefelder. christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (24. April 2009)

ok, ich bin etwas spät dran aber sag jetzt wir treffen uns um 12 in Tegersche bei Don Trailo !
und improvisieren etwas Richtung St.Peterszell - Hemberg - Hochchamm

guet nacht wünscht de Bikespammer


----------



## cheggenberger (25. April 2009)

fahre mit dem 11 uhr 23 zug von st. gallen nach degersheim 11'41. freue mich auf eine schöne frühlingstour, christian


----------



## Don Trailo (25. April 2009)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> fahre mit dem 11 uhr 23 zug von st. gallen nach degersheim 11'41. freue mich auf eine schöne frühlingstour, christian



 hallo leute muss absagen, hab noch nen termin!! den ich voll nicht verschieben kann!


----------



## cheggenberger (25. April 2009)

bikespammer und ich sind heute eine wunderschöne panoramatour gefahren (degersheim- wilket/wimpfel - brunnadern-hemberg-hochhamm-zürchersmühle-sg). wunderschön aber auch streng, vor allem wenn bikespammer sich einer tollen frühform erfreut. alle die nicht dabei waren haben was tolles verpasst.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (25. April 2009)

oh ja, ihr habt wirklich was verpasst !
das Wetter wird nicht mehr schöner und die Trails nicht mehr besser (trocken)

bis zum nächsten Mal     

und kompliment für die schönen Panorama-Bilder


----------



## Don Trailo (26. April 2009)

schön!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vsy (28. April 2009)

hallo,

... bei den Bildern wird man voll neidisch.
Ihr hattet 'ne tolle Tour 

bis zum nächsten Mal dann
volker


----------



## Deleted 101478 (1. Mai 2009)

hee Jungs

wie währs am So. mit einer schönen Mai-Biketour !

meldet euch

de Bikespammer


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Mai 2009)

bikespammer schrieb:


> hee jungs
> 
> wie währs am so. Mit einer schönen mai-biketour !
> 
> ...



wie was wo??


----------



## cheggenberger (1. Mai 2009)

wir fahren am Sonntag die Mostindienrundfahrt (110km flach, MTB-Strecke) im Thurgau. In Mostindien blühen die Obstbäume und die Wiesen sind gelb vom Löwenzahn, also mal Kilometer fressen auf dem Bike. Es gibt auch zwei kürzere Strecken. Treffpunkt um 9 Uhr am Bahnhof St. Gallen (Treffpunkt). Ich weiss, dass es früh ist aber gegen abend könnte es Gewitter geben und ich möchte nicht stressen. Wer kommt mit? Christian


----------



## Wern (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ostschweizer
Ich war heute am Kronberg. Da geht noch nicht viel. Raufwärts ab der Scheidegg oft noch grosse Schneefelder, geht aber. Von oben sieht der Trail in Richtung Nusshalden noch fast komplett weiss aus. Wollte dann den direkten Weg nach Jakobsbad fahren, hab ihn aber mangels Beschilderung und oder Schnee nicht gefunden.
Also für den Kronberg ist es definitiv noch zu früh.

Gruss Wern


----------



## cheggenberger (1. Mai 2009)

na ja, der kronberg ist eh ein berg mit vielen bikeverbotstafeln und die eingeborenen können recht ecklig sein, wenn man die nicht einhält, bis zum verteilen von bussen. auf der südseite der berge hat es wohl kaum mehr schnee. ist nacktbiken eigentlich auch verboten im innerrhoden?
gruss, christian


----------



## tifreak (1. Mai 2009)

@bikespammer
jau das tönt gut andi

Wo und Wann weiss man schon??

CC oder Enduro?

Man könnte sich auch mal wieder die Mostindientour reinziehen - eventuell trifft man da noch den einen oder anderen Club Egger?

Gruss und bis dann


----------



## Deleted 101478 (2. Mai 2009)

@Christian  
Ja, Sonntag 9Uhr tönt gut.
was läuft dann, gib uns genauere Infos !


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Mai 2009)

bikespammer schrieb:


> @Christian
> Ja, Sonntag 9Uhr tönt gut.
> was läuft dann, gib uns genauere Infos !



http://www.rvarbon.ch/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-53/72_read-193/


----------



## Deleted 101478 (2. Mai 2009)

*Jaaaa, hömmer d`Zürcher mit ihrem Feierabend-Toürli überholt ! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheggenberger (2. Mai 2009)

meine planung für morgen. 9 uhr bahnhof st. gallen und dann fahrt nach hagenwil. dort können wir uns in die offizielle mostindienrundfahrt einschlaufen und in sulgen dann auch die fr. 20.- bezahlen. in sulgen gibt es zwei möglichkeiten: 1. grosse tour 120 km oder 2. kleine tour 50 km. beide touren führen nach arbon und dort kann man dann wieder direkt nach st. gallen fahren. die touren sind gut ausgeschildert, cross country aber technisch und topografisch einfach (wobei die vielen kleine bergli täuschen können) auf der grossen tour werden wir flott vorwärts fahren um dann die von der kleinen wieder in arbon zu treffen. verpflegung ist inbegriffen aber eher knapp. vielleicht ist auch wieder mal ein wurst-käsesalat angesagt. die kleine tour ist für die geniesser. übrigens ist der thurgau im "vollbluescht". bis morgen, christian


----------



## vsy (2. Mai 2009)

hallo,

Mostindientour klingt gut...
Nachdem ich die letzten zwei Tage mit (für mich) schwerem Gepäck gewandert bin, weiss ich noch nicht, was meine müden Knochen morgen dazu sagen... 
110 km könnten mir da evtl. zu viel sein - mal sehen, was die Tagesform sagt. 
Vielleicht also bis morgen am Bahnhof in St.Gallen.

Gruss
volker


----------



## Shithitter (2. Mai 2009)

Ciao riders.
Die 70km von der Hirschberg FR Tour mit dem Ransom vom letzten Sonntag zeigen das Snowbiken hilft. Fahre aber morgen trotzdem wohl die kurze Runde.
Möhl sponsort mir dann sicher eine Flasche Saft vom Fass

Bis morgen am Bhf


----------



## cheggenberger (2. Mai 2009)

da kommt wohl ein lustiges grüppchen zusammen. etienne, flo und ich fahren die grosse runde, hampi und chriz (volker?) die kleine. es hat noch mehr platz, also kommt um 9 zum bhf sg. freue mich auf eine schöne blustfahrt. christian


----------



## cheggenberger (3. Mai 2009)

na ja, das grüppchen war lustig und vor allem schnell. bei allerbestem wetter und blühenden bäumen und wiesen sind wir die 135 km durch mostindien gebrettert. hat spass mit euch gemacht auch wenn meine beine zur zeit nicht spassig drauf sind sondern sich nach dem bett sehnen.



bikespammer, shithitter, etienne, flo, tifreak, hampi und ich an der digicam



pasta, pasta........


----------



## MortyMontana (4. Mai 2009)

Flo mit der Stadtschlampe! Ich gratuliere zum Kasten Bier


----------



## Deleted 101478 (6. Mai 2009)

guten Abend

nach dem km-fressen letzten So. wollen wir doch wieder mal eine "Bike Tour" machen.
am Wochenende z.b. auf die Hundwiler Höhi ?

bitte um Vorschläge


----------



## cheggenberger (7. Mai 2009)

gehe dieses wochenende zum ersten mal wieder mit dem kanu ins wildwasser auf die simme und kann darum mal nicht dabei sein. wünsche euch aber viel spass. christian


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Mai 2009)

bikespammer schrieb:


> guten Abend
> 
> nach dem km-fressen letzten So. wollen wir doch wieder mal eine "Bike Tour" machen.
> am Wochenende z.b. auf die Hundwiler Höhi ?
> ...



hab sonntagsdienst
 schade wieder mal die hh wäre toll gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swamp-man (8. Mai 2009)

soooo....

wann wird geradelt? bin heute im gewitter so richtig nass geworden...brrrrr...bei der abfahrt wars dann echt kalt


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

inzwischen bin ich auch wieder mit einem Spassbike gesegnet. Nachdem mein Favorit aufgrund etwas eigenartiger Meinungen über Lieferzusagen sehr an Boden verloren hat bin ich seit gestern wieder mit einem Bike fürs Anspruchvolle versorgt.
Ich wäre bei einer konditionsschonenden Tour auf jeden Fall dabei. 



ansonsten sind 17 kg nicht so richtig tourentauglich.


----------



## Shithitter (9. Mai 2009)

Oooh, felicitations! Quelle beauteé.

Vom "Leichtstadt" zum "Steinbike". 
Geile Maschine.
Heute schon den Anton oder Hirschberg damit runter gerockt?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (9. Mai 2009)

Ha, hast Du mich verfolgt?
Beides gefahren. nur in umgekerhrter Reihenfolge. Erfordert aber noch etwas Eingewöhnung. Es läuft noch nicht so richtig rund zwischen uns. Aber das wird schon. Von einem halben Jahr Hardtail unversehens wieder auf Federung satt ist schon eine Umstellung. 
Auf jeden Fall ist das Gerät noch "tourentauglich", wenn man es bergauf schön gemütlich angehen lässt. Bei entsprechender Kondition sind die 17,6 kg richtig klettertauglich. Das Vorderrad bleibt immer schön am Boden und die Gabel wird auch nicht kippelig.

Was geht denn Morgen? Gibts irgendwo einen Treff? Oder müssen alle die Mutter verwöhnen?


----------



## Deleted 101478 (9. Mai 2009)

heee die zusagen sind wohl nur vage aber ich sag jetzt mal
start 10 Uhr Kreuzbleiche ca. 3-4std. CC fahren wo ihr wollt !

schöne


----------



## doppelter Wolf (10. Mai 2009)

Interessant, Ich bin gestern auch über den Anton und Hirschberg gefahren. Aber von Heerbrugg aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (10. Mai 2009)

war ne schöne old school runde heute,
SG-Hundwiler Höhi-Appenzell-Hirschberg-Gais und wieder zurück.

nun noch ein ganz anderes Anliegen
ich denke es ist unsere sch..... Pflicht diese Petition zu unterstützen !

http://www.freipass.ch/formular_petition.html

en guete Start

dä Bikespammer


----------



## Don Trailo (13. Mai 2009)

bikespammer schrieb:


> nun noch ein ganz anderes Anliegen
> ich denke es ist unsere sch..... Pflicht diese Petition zu unterstützen !
> 
> http://www.freipass.ch/formular_petition.html
> ...


 solange ich als 42 jahre  niedergelassener (bew.C)nicht schweizer bin und kein wahlrecht habe , werde ich auch keine petitionen unterschreiben...
was geht am sonntag??


----------



## Deleted 101478 (13. Mai 2009)

ciao Don
auch ich bin nicht einverstanden mit der CH Ausländerpolitik  
aber das gehört nicht hierher.

am So. biken, wenn`s Wetter mitmacht !


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. Mai 2009)

Enduro oder CC?
Ich hab den Frosch schon ganz gut im Griff. Nur die Kondition zum Hochtreten könnte besser sein.


----------



## cheggenberger (13. Mai 2009)

hey don trailo. petitionen können alle unterschreiben, auch nichtschweizer, asylsuchende, menschen mit nee, kinder, greise und sogar richtige biker. also unterschreib doch erst recht zum zeigen, dass sich nichtschweizer auch für die schweizer politik interessieren. sonst sagen die jungs von der "dunkelgrünen" partei doch immer, dass sich die "ausländer" eh nicht integrieren wollen und nicht beteiligen. einen schönen gruss von einem echten grünen, christian


----------



## Deleted 101478 (15. Mai 2009)

ciao zämme

die kalte Sofie ist vorbei, am Sonntag sagt der Kachelmann ist schönes Wetter.
Freunde der lautlosen Fortbewegung, was habt ihr geplant ?
wir starten um 10 Uhr HB SG zu einer gemütlichen CC Runde nach Eggerstanden - Kobelwald in den Montlinger Schwamm und fahren dann über den Reespass auf den Ruhsitz und zurück !
en schöne
dä Bikespammer


----------



## Deleted 101478 (20. Mai 2009)

aaaalso !
am Samstag um 11uhr starten wir am HB Gais
fahren hoch auf den Schwäbrig, runter in die Landmark, hoch auf den St.Anton
und dann richtig runter nach Altstätten.
dann mit dem Appenzeller Bähnli zurück nach Gais
für diejenigen die den "Läübli Trail noch nie gefahren sind, das ist eine gemütliche 
All-Mountain Tour. Mindestens 2 Kettenblätter sind von Vorteil !

freu mich auf euch
Bikespammer aka der rote Baron


----------



## cheggenberger (20. Mai 2009)

langsam aber sicher geht es in richtung generoso marathon. darum ist morgen mal eine längere ausfahrt fällig. start 9 uhr bei der kreuzbleiche halle in sg. route: st. gallen - waldegg - hohe buche - gäbris - sommersberg - hoher hirschberg - eggerstanden - montlinger schwamm - kamor - wanderwegabfahrt zum resspass - ruhsitz - steinegg - gais - sg. das sollte ein wenig stehvermögen und kondition geben. freue mich auf mitfahrerInnen, christian


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Mai 2009)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> langsam aber sicher geht es in richtung generoso marathon. darum ist morgen mal eine längere ausfahrt fällig. start 9 uhr bei der kreuzbleiche halle in sg. route: st. gallen - waldegg - hohe buche - gäbris - sommersberg - hoher hirschberg - eggerstanden - montlinger schwamm - kamor - wanderwegabfahrt zum resspass - ruhsitz - steinegg - gais - sg. das sollte ein wenig stehvermögen und kondition geben. freue mich auf mitfahrerInnen, christian



klingt für meine fitness zu brutal,  jjojo, vo nüd chunt nüd 
*sonntag ti treff *in dehersheim village, nimm dein koba mit


----------



## swamp-man (20. Mai 2009)

puhhh...nicht ganz ohne die runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheggenberger (21. Mai 2009)

na ja, die runde war nicht ohne (77 km, 2350 Höhe). doch dank einem gesunden tempo und superwetter mit einem kleinen regensprutz kamen wir wohlgelaunt wieder zurück. und die abfahrt vom kamor muss nicht langweilig sein, vor allem wenn man bikespammer dabei hat und er noch einen coolen trail nach brülisau runter kennt...christian


----------



## vsy (23. Mai 2009)

Hoi,

wer fährt denn morgen (Sonntag)?

gruss
volker


----------



## swamp-man (23. Mai 2009)

muss leider arbeiten...schade


----------



## Shithitter (24. Mai 2009)

Heute war TI Treff in Degersheim.

Da ich kein Edelmetall in meinem Fuhrpark führe, habe ich mich aufs Fotografieren konzentriert.

http://picasaweb.google.ch/soulridepilots/TITreff#


----------



## Deleted 101478 (29. Mai 2009)

Die Soulrider machen einen Ausflug !

Am So. 09.23 Uhr ab SG fahren wir nach Wattwil um dann mit dem Bike direkt 
auf die Chrüzegg zu fahren.
Nach einer Pause fräsen wir einen coolen Trail den Atzmännig runter, um dann zurück 
auf den Ricken zu fahren.
Ich hoffe dä Römer unser Guide kommt auch mit.

Bis dänn 

Andreas dä Bikespammer


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Mai 2009)

viel vergnügen volx
 ich arbeite, aber montags wäre ich dabei für ne tour


----------



## Freizeit-biker (29. Mai 2009)

bikespammer schrieb:


> Die Soulrider machen einen Ausflug !
> 
> Am So. 09.23 Uhr ab SG fahren wir nach Wattwil um dann mit dem Bike direkt
> auf die Chrüzegg zu fahren.
> ...


Hab ich eiene Chance mit "schwerem" Gerät mitzukommen? dann würde ich mal mein neues grünes Spielzeug ausführen.
Eine Frage vom "Auswärtigen": 9:23 SG Bahnhof?


----------



## vsy (29. Mai 2009)

Das klingt super!
Leider hab ich es seit 4 Wochen an den Bronchien (Virus oder Bakterien) und der Arzt rät mir dringendst ab sportlich zu Biken.   
Monte Generoso kann ich vergessen.  

Ich hoffe, in 1-2 Wochen wieder fahren zu können.

Wünsche euch viel Spass
volker


----------



## Deleted 101478 (29. Mai 2009)

hallo Uwe
ja, 9.23 ab Bahnhof SG
aber schau dir mal eine Landkarte an, Wattwil - Chrüzegg hat ne Menge Hm. am Stück !
traust du dir das zu ?

hallo Volker 
wünsch dir gute Besserung und bis bald

der Spezi Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo Andi, 
Also doch nix für die 17 kg Klasse.
Dann werde ich doch lieber hier die Gegend unsicher machen.

Viel Spass Morgen


----------



## Shithitter (31. Mai 2009)

Hey, ho, lets go!

Sorry. Schaffs heute nicht mehr auf Wattwil. 
Muss mich wohl anders auf Generoso Bike Marathon vorbereiten, z.B. mit ausschlafen, Cheeers, evt. auf Strasse noch kurz Km fressen.
Wünsch euch viel Spass im TBurg.

Greez


----------



## Deleted 101478 (31. Mai 2009)

zurück vom Toggenburger Höhenweg
2 gaaile Freeride`s von Chrüzegg und Regelstein gemacht !
Chrigi du häsch echt was verpasst
hee Don, was stellst du dir vor Morgen zu machen ?
bis denn
dä Bikespammer


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Juni 2009)

ich und meine andere hälfte
 machen hier bei uns ne runde
 cheers


----------



## Deleted 101478 (1. Juni 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich und meine andere hälfte
> machen hier bei uns ne runde
> cheers



ooooh zu spät gesehn, schade !
schon zum Grill-Nachmittag abgemacht.
nach dem Generoso-Marathon gern wieder mal in Degersche

Spezi Andi


----------



## cheggenberger (3. Juni 2009)

schön, den shithitter auch in mendrisio anzutreffen. das wird ja ein richtiger st. galler event. da wird man wohl viele räubergeschichten hören, danach.....
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shithitter (4. Juni 2009)

Hoi Christian.

Ich freu mich schon auf Sonntag, bin dann hoffentlich wieder fit.
Hab heut Morgen wohl ne Grippe erwischt & schlottere herum, aber wenn ich an die Trails am Generoso denke, lindert das meine Wehwehchen.

Sonst wechsle ich vom Shithitter Racing Team zu Team Tamiflu 

Man sieht sich im Ticino


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Juni 2009)

buona corsa ragazzi!

ich tummle ein wenig bei unseren netten  voralberger nachbarn rum


----------



## Deleted 101478 (4. Juni 2009)

auch viel Spass !

und sag dem Nebeljäger einen schönen Gruss 

der Spezi Andi


----------



## cheggenberger (13. Juni 2009)

hier läuft ja kaum was, obwohl ein paar von uns am generoso marathon eine superform zeigten. also zeit was anzusagen.
morgen ist palfries tag. die abfahrt vom palfries durch die spina ist DER absolutes trailspass der ostschweiz.
mit dem 10 uhr zug von st. gallen nach buchs (11 uhr am bahnhof für die rheintaler) dann zuerst einrollen bis azmoos und dann 1200 höhenmeter auf der strasse aufs palfries. dort kann dann bikespammer mit der ersten lektion für mich beginnen. flüssige, technische abfahrt mit vielen gut fahrbaren spitzkehren bis nach sargans runter, ein traum. 
ich freue mich auf eine tolle tour mit euch, christian


----------



## vsy (13. Juni 2009)

hallo Christian,
bin zwar nicht ganz fit ... aber trotzdem... das hört sich zu verlockend an 
Kannst du noch ein paar Kenndaten nennen? Wie lange hast du vor unterwegs zu sein bzw. wann sind wir zurück in SG? Wieviel km und hm könnten das werden?

Also mal nur so ungefähr, damit ich mich nicht total vertue.

Ciao
volker


----------



## cheggenberger (14. Juni 2009)

1200 Höhenmeter, ca. 40 km, 4-5 Stunden Fahrzeit, zurück in SG etwa 18 Uhr. Habe im Wald übernachtet ohne Internet, daher die späte Antwort. Die Tour lohnt sich wirklich und ist ein ostschweizer Topspot. Bis bald, christian


----------



## Deleted 101478 (15. Juni 2009)

ciao christian
Pipo und ich waren am Wochende in Estavayer le Lac und haben uns mit 
"Hügeli uf und Hügeli ab" abgequält.
darum konnte ich leider diese Palfries Runde nicht mitmachen !
jetzt ist bis ende August Rennpause und ich bin wieder gerne dabei beim einen oder anderen Bikeausflug

bis bald


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Juni 2009)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> 1200 Höhenmeter, ca. 40 km, 4-5 Stunden Fahrzeit, zurück in SG etwa 18 Uhr. Habe im Wald übernachtet ohne Internet, daher die späte Antwort. Die Tour lohnt sich wirklich und ist ein ostschweizer Topspot. Bis bald, christian



... tönt echt spannend, kannst du mir die route mal mailen?? danke


----------



## cheggenberger (15. Juni 2009)

na ja, die rennsauen haben sich im welschland vergnügt und wir haben dafür den trailspass ausgiebig genossen. mann diese abfahrt ist einfach der hammer, auch wenn ich ein elender angsthase bin und viel zuviel abgestiegen bin. volker, etienne und hampi sind dafür fast alles gefahren und haben dementsprechend gejauchzt. diese tour sollte man mehrmals pro saison fahren, vor allem ich downhillbanause.... 
tour: Azmoos bis Punkt 1711 vor Vorderpalfries (Teerstrasse) Weg westlich runter zur Alp und dort auf dem Wanderweg über Hinter und Vorder Spina runter nach Heiligkreuz. 1200 Tiefenmeter mit vielen gut (und einigen saftigen) fahrbaren Spitzkehren.


----------



## vsy (15. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ja, es war auch spannend - v.a. auf der Abfahrt.  
Weniger wegen der herrlich vielen flowigen Kehren - die waren gar nicht mal so besonders eng und waren so fast alle gut befahrbar - interessanter war da eher die "Bodenbeschaffenheit": teils stufig, teils geröllig und stellenweise 30 cm tiefes Laub.

Der Uphill war natürlich auch schön ... anstrengend.  
War also eine wirklich tolle Tour! Vielen Dank nochmal an Christian für dieses Kleinod!
Hier noch ein paar Bilder.
(Christian: wenn du mir von deinen Bildern welche schickst, würde ich sie gerne mit dazu tun)

Ciao
volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-auro (15. Juni 2009)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> tour: Azmoos bis Punkt 1711 vor Vorderpalfries (Teerstrasse) Weg westlich runter zur Alp und dort auf dem Wanderweg über Hinter und Vorder Spina runter nach Heiligkreuz. 1200 Tiefenmeter mit vielen gut (und einigen saftigen) fahrbaren Spitzkehren.



Klingt interessant. Ist das eine Eintagestour? Seid ihr das von St.Gallen aus hin und zurück gefahren?

Gruss tauro


----------



## Lea76 (16. Juni 2009)

t-auro schrieb:


> Klingt interessant. Ist das eine Eintagestour? Seid ihr das von St.Gallen aus hin und zurück gefahren?
> 
> Gruss tauro



Von St. Gallen auf Palfries in einer Tagestour?
Hast Du Dir das mal angeschaut? 

Gibt es überhaupt ein Bikemarathon mit dem Profil?


----------



## doppelter Wolf (16. Juni 2009)

wo kann man den Das gpx zur Tour Palfries laden ??


----------



## Shithitter (16. Juni 2009)

Heee Volker, neues Bike gekauft??

Canondale Rize mit Lefty wie man auf dem Foto erkennen kann.
Nöd schlecht, macht sicher riesig Spass. Das Votec hat doch schon ein paar Jahre drauf.

Die Palfries Tour sieht lecker aus. Konnte leider nicht mit kommen, war am Paintball spielen was auch schöne blaue Flecken gibt 

Greez Chris


----------



## fridu (17. Juni 2009)

War letzten Sonntag auch auf Palfries, allerdings ein paar Stunden vor den St. Gallern. Ist wirklich gut, wenn man auf Serpentinen steht.

@doppelter Wolf
Hier:
http://www.mountainbiker.ch/touren/CH/SG/gonzen-umrundung/ZD0xMzE.html
findest Du die Tour beschrieben. Auf der rechten Seite hats einen Link zu den GPS-Daten.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (30. Juni 2009)

war ja etwas Funkstille hier die letzte Zeit,
aber nach Rock`n Roll im Sittertobel gehts dieses Wochenende wieder los
mit Soulriding auf den Trails !
suche am Sonntag einen Uebergang vom Weisstannental ins Taminatal !
wer hat lust auf ein wenig Abenteuer ?
Start 9.02 HB St.Gallen

Andreas


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo Andreas,

Ich hätte ja schon grosse Lust mit zu kommen. ich will aber am 12. Juli den Freeride Maraton in Küblis und im August die Bike-Attack mitfahren. 
Da muss ich nächstes Wochenende unbedingt noch mal etwas Abfahren gehen. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen nach Lenzerheide oder Filzbach? Rein abfahrtsorieniert, mit schwerem Gerät. 
2 Mitfahrgelegenheiten ab Altstätten könnte ich noch anbieten.


----------



## vsy (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo  Andreas,


bikespammer schrieb:


> suche am Sonntag einen Uebergang vom Weisstannental ins Taminatal !
> wer hat lust auf ein wenig Abenteuer ?
> Andreas


Hm, bin interessiert - auch wenn ich mir noch nichts darunter vorstellen kann, wenn Du "Abenteuer" sagst. 
Was bedeuted "suche einen Übergang..."? Schlagen wir uns durchs Unterholz??? Brauchen wir Karten und Kompass? Wer weiss.
Am Besten man stellt sich auf eine knochenharte Tour ein. 
Was denkst du wann wir zurück in SG sein werden?

Ich wäre voraussichtlich (zu 70%) dabei.

Ciao
Volker


----------



## Deleted 101478 (2. Juli 2009)

ich weiss auch nicht was uns erwartet, darum Abenteuer !
im besten Fall finden wir Singletrail`s in wunderschöner Berglandschaft.
http://www.ringelspitz.ch/Ringelspitzhuette.pdf
2.Seite Wandervorschlag aber in umgekehrter Richtung
ich denke dass wir von Vättis zurück nach Bad Ragaz fahren und ca. 18Uhr
wieder zu Hause sind. 
lassen wir uns überraschen !

der Bikespammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheggenberger (7. Juli 2009)

hey bikespammer, wie wars am sonntag oder seid ihr immer noch in der ringelspitzhütte am "ghürotenä" trinken? gruss, christian


----------



## Deleted 101478 (7. Juli 2009)

ciao christian, war ja ein suuuper konzert am samstag !
der übergang von weisstannen ins taminatal ist mit bike *nicht* machbar
nach 1std. und etwa 91.5 prozent schieben hatten wir erst 1/4 des aufstiegs
zum heitelpass bewältigt und das steilste stück erst noch vor uns.
darum entschlossen uns zur umkehr !
wer nichs wagt, gewinnt nichts 

der bikescout


----------



## Shithitter (7. Juli 2009)

Tja, war leider nix am Sonntag, aber am Samstag der Geilfly, äh, Gaflei DH war wieder mal geniös.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Juli 2009)

Ist Jemand zufällig am nächsten WE in Küblis? Ich fahre am Samstag das Freeriderennen mit. Hätte noch Platz für einen Mitfahrer im Auto anzubieten.


----------



## vsy (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

na, dann hab ich ja echtes Glück gehabt, dass ich am Samstag den Gaflei DH von Malbun und am Sonntag den von der Rigi gemacht hab.  
Beide sind echt super. Bilder folgen.

Grüsse
volker


----------



## cheggenberger (7. Juli 2009)

liebe leute, verabschiede mich mal temporär. fahre mit etienne und flo mit zug und schiff nach durres in albanien. von dort geht es mit dem hardtail durch albanien, nordgriechenland, mazedonien, bulgarien und türkei nach istanbul. keine singletrails, aber ob die strassen alle so wie bei uns aussehen ist noch nicht klar. freu mich auf die reise, aber danach gehts dann wieder aufs fully. komme auch gerne mal mit bikespammer zu einem scouting, denn es lohnt sich was zu wagen. und das konzert war wirklich gut...machts gut, christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vsy (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo Christian,

ja, das wird ein Abenteur!
Ich wünsch euch dreien alles Gute auf eurer Reise und dass ihr möglichst wenig Defekte oder Schlimmeres habt.

volker
ich bleib beim Fully


----------



## blauerfleck (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
nach ziemlich langer Abstinenz möchte ich mich mal wieder in das Geschehen einklinken. Leider war ich in letzter Zeit(nach dem zügeln) relativ viel mit Holzmachen und ähnlichen Dingen beschäftigt. Ich will ja schliesslich im Winter nicht frieren! Aber nachdem ich endlich die eine oder andere Rund alleine gefahren bin, fühle ich mich so langsam wieder in der Lage mal mit Euch zu starten.
Und nachdem ich das mal irgendwann angesagt habe möchte ich Euch mal zu mir einladen, zum Frühstück oder zum Grillieren. An einem Samstag oder Sonntag lässt sich das bestimmt für den einen oder anderen einrichten.
Vielleicht weiss ja jemand, wie man das in eine nette Tour einbauen kann.
Guckst Du hier:http://map.search.ch/buehler/staedeli-steinleuten
Jetzt weisst Du wo mein Haus wohnt!
Terminvorschläge wären bei mir mal entweder gleich am nächsten WE(18.,19.07.), oder wieder ab dem 30.07., da ich zwischendurch mal "verurlaubt" bin.
Über zahlreiche Antworten würde ich mich freuen!
Der Bergbiber


----------



## cheggenberger (14. Juli 2009)

wir sind mittlerweile gut aber mit einem tag verspaetung in griechenland angekommen. einen tag haetten wir besser die Nobbys montiert gehabt, statt die tourenpneus. hey leute hier unten gaebe es noch manchen trail zum riden, aber es ist schon ein wenig heiss, so mit 47 grad an der sonne. einen schoenen gruss in die ostschweiz, christian


----------



## Deleted 101478 (14. Juli 2009)

hallo bergbiber
schön wieder einmal von dir zu hören !
biketechnisch hast du dein neues zuhause ja sehr gut ausgewählt, kompliment
der sonntag wäre meinerseits ein guter termin !
gehst du zum wetterfrosch kachelmann auf den schwäbrig und sorgst für gutes wetter.
dann können wir deine neue heimat etwas unsicher machen    

der bikespammer


----------



## blauerfleck (14. Juli 2009)

Hoi Andy, 
dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass sich noch ein paar Leute dazugesellen! Und das Wetter sollte vielleicht auch mitspielen, gell? 
@ all: Es wäre nett wenn sich mögliche "Mitesser" (lustiges Wort) bis Freitagabend oder unwahrscheinlicherweise Samstagmorgen noch melden, dann könnte ich noch die eine oder andere Besorgung machen. Vielleicht mag ja jemand was essen!
Dann müssen wir nur noch ausmachen: Wo kommen wir her, wann kommen wir an? (Irgendwie so ging doch glaub ich der Spruch.) Touren- und Futter- Ideen sind übrigens sehr willkommen.
Es Grüessli,
Bergbiber


----------



## Shithitter (15. Juli 2009)

Hoi René.

Willkommen zurück an Bord!
Wohnst ja an einem schönen Fleck, mitten im Bikeparadies, mmmh, Trails schon direkt von der Haustür zum Briefkasten.

Wäre Sonntags gerne dabei, muss aber schauen, ob ich dann schon wieder fahrtauglich bin (Samstags Grillparty mit entsprechendem Getränkekonsum)


Gruss Richtung Gäbris


----------



## blauerfleck (15. Juli 2009)

Hoi Chris, 
viel Spass bei der Party! 
Und dann am Sonntag, raus aus den Federn! Biken macht munter. 

Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt wie`s Dir so geht.
Gruss, 
René


----------



## Deleted 101478 (18. Juli 2009)

hallo rene

die resonanz ist ja riesig
ich weiss nicht ob die ferienzeit oder das wetter schuld ist
am sonntag biken ist immer noch ok, aber den grill anzuwerfen lohnt sich wohl nicht
wir sehen uns

der rote baron aka bikespammer


----------



## blauerfleck (18. Juli 2009)

Hoi Andy, 
Sag doch mal eine Zeit und wo wir uns treffen sollen. Vielleicht gesellt sich ja doch noch jemand dazu. Dann sieht derjenige wenigstens wann und wo. 
Vielleicht starten wir nicht grad um 08.00, dann hat Chriz eine reelle Chance mitzugehen.
Der bergbiber


----------



## Deleted 101478 (18. Juli 2009)

ok, dann sag ich treff um 12 bei dir zu einer gemütlichen XC runde !
den chrigi werd ich noch bearbeiten 

bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blauerfleck (18. Juli 2009)

Na dann viel Spass bei der "Arbeit"!


----------



## vsy (18. Juli 2009)

Hoi Bergbiber,
dann werd ich dein neues Domizil auch mal begutachten. 
Ich komme entweder mit Bikespammer von SG oder auch direkt von Herisau zu Dir (wenn ich es finde).

Gruss
volker


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Juli 2009)

bin gejet-legt, seit 36std wach...wäre gerne dabei gewesen... doch ich brauch noch zeit
 jemand dienstag frei für ne gemütliche runde??
  cheers


----------



## Deleted 101478 (23. Juli 2009)

am Sonntag würde ich gerne das Lavoi Tobel fahren,

www.traildevils.ch/trail.php?tid=74

da warst du noch nie, hast du was verpasst ! 

starten aber in Bad Ragaz und machen eine schöne Tagestour daraus

Abfahrt um 9.02 HB SG Rheintalexpress

der rote Baron


----------



## blauerfleck (24. Juli 2009)

Ich fahr doch über die Alpen! 
Mal sehen ob ich auch fit genug bin.
Viel Spass bei Eurer Tour!!!


----------



## vsy (25. Juli 2009)

Hye Bikespammer,

ich bin dabei - ich versuche schon etwas früher am Bhf in SG zu sein.
Evtl. kommt ein Freund aus ZH mit... er meldet sich noch bei mir.

Anonsten ist wohl ein bisschen Ferienflaute.
Dabei müssen wir doch die Zeit nutzen, bevor es in den höheren Lagen wieder Schnee hat 

Ciao
volker


----------



## Joe Somebody (31. Juli 2009)

Man erlaube etwas Werbung in eigener Sache...

Falls jemand im Raum Ost-Ch mal einen Gepäckanhänger mieten möchte:
http://extrawheel.verwalten.ch


----------



## blauerfleck (31. Juli 2009)

Hoi zämme,
bin wieder zurück, braungebrannt und auch am Stück.
Ich bin doch nach all meinem Gejammer vom ersten Tag an in der Power-Gruppe gefahren. Weiss der Teufel warum, aber es ging jeden Tag leichter. Am letzten Tag hab ich dann noch richtig eins raushängen lassen und bin einen Trail hochgefahren, an dem alle anderen geschoben haben. (inclusive Guides) 
Das gab mal Schultergeklopfe! 
Ihr könnt mich jetzt auch den Trail-König nennen!!! Ich freu mich schon auf unsere nächste gemeinsame Tour, da tuts dann wieder mehr weh.
Bis bald, 
der Bergbiber


----------



## Deleted 101478 (31. Juli 2009)

am Sonntag fahren wir auf die Schwägalp, die grösste Schweizerfahne anschauen
nähere Angaben folgen an dieser Stelle

in der Zwischenzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blauerfleck (31. Juli 2009)

Das hört sich gut an!


----------



## cheggenberger (31. Juli 2009)

melde mich von unserer velotour durch albanien, griechenland, mazedonien, bulgarien und türkei gesund zurück. das war toll und sehr heiss da unten. alles gut gegangen und auf 1800 km keinen einzigen defekt.
kann sonntag leider nicht kommen (haben im veloclub ein techniktraining mit einem giant teamfahrer), aber komme bei gelegenheit gerne wieder mal ins gelände mit. christian


----------



## Deleted 101478 (2. August 2009)

*Sorry,* dass ich mich an dieser Stelle erst jetzt melde !

ich könnte ja jetzt sagen das Wetter sei schuld dass die Schwägalp Tour 
nicht stattgefunden hat.

nein, das POWWOW Festival in Trogen hat seide Opfer gefordert !
soll nicht mehr vorkommen

dà Bikespammer


----------



## blauerfleck (2. August 2009)

Jöööööh,
so schlimm? He, das wird schon wieder!


----------



## Deleted 101478 (4. August 2009)

keine Angst,_ es ist schon wieder!_
Wer kommt mit ?
Morgen Mi. Abend Vollmondbiken über die Eggen und so
Treff 19Uhr Velo Flicki Wassergasse SG
lädt eure Lampen auf
Bikespammer


----------



## Joe Somebody (11. August 2009)

Der Bahnangestellte der Kronberg Seilbahn hat mir letztes Wochenende erklärt, im Alpstein sei ab einer Höhe von über 1500 m ü. M. das Biken generell verboten (mit Busse falls man erwischt wird). Kann das jemand bestätigen oder hat sowas auch schon mal gehört? Demzufolge wäre ich ja bereits illegal auf dem Kronberg und dem Kamor gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don_domi (11. August 2009)

Joe Somebody schrieb:


> Der Bahnangestellte der Kronberg Seilbahn hat mir letztes Wochenende erklärt, im Alpstein sei ab einer Höhe von über 1500 m ü. M. das Biken generell verboten (mit Busse falls man erwischt wird). Kann das jemand bestätigen oder hat sowas auch schon mal gehört? Demzufolge wäre ich ja bereits illegal auf dem Kronberg und dem Kamor gewesen...



also das wäre mir neu.... hab mal in der gesetzsammlung des kanton AI gesucht und auf die schnelle nichts gefunden. auf jeden fall habe ich davon auch noch nie was gehört.


----------



## cheggenberger (11. August 2009)

die 1500 m Höhe stimmen sicher nicht, aber im alpstein ist so ziemlich alles verboten. den kronberg darf man bis zur scheidegg fahren und auch das brühltobel bis zur bollenwees sollte legal sein. der kamor ist ein offizieller bikeweg. generell gilt wohl, dass alle singletrails verboten sind, ausser den offiziellen velo/bikewegen. die appenzeller büssen tatsächlich auch, wie mir kollegen berichtet haben. im alpstein ist halt die rotsockendichte auch sehr hoch und konflikte sind vorprogrammiert. aber es gibt ja auch bikerfreundlichere gebiete. bringen wir unser geld ins engadin....... viel spas
plant am sonntag niemand eine coole tour? christian


----------



## Deleted 101478 (18. August 2009)

hoi zämme

am So. um 11 Treff bei der Badi in Gais !
wir rocken den Hirschberg Freeride

bis dann

dä Bikespammer


----------



## cheggenberger (21. August 2009)

wenn der  bikespammer ruft, kann man natürlich nicht nein sagen und es wartet ein toller tag auf die biker. ich bin dabei, christian


----------



## Shithitter (21. August 2009)

Bin auch dabei mit dem Radschützenpanzer & schwerer Montur.

Tipp an alle die dabei sind: Nach der Tour in Badi Gais abkühlen.

Greez


----------



## cheggenberger (21. August 2009)

hey chriz, mach mir keine angst, bin militärdienstverweigerer,christian


----------



## MortyMontana (24. August 2009)

bikespammer schrieb:


> hoi zämme
> 
> am So. um 11 Treff bei der Badi in Gais !
> wir rocken den Hirschberg Freeride
> ...



War ne super Tour! Bin gerne wieder dabei um Neues zu entdecken 

Gruss Manuel


----------



## vsy (27. August 2009)

Hoi,

mal 'was ganz anderes: wer hat eine Idee, wo man hier (naja: Ostschweiz, max. 30 km um St.Gallen) Lazer-Helme in einem Bikeladen kaufen kann?
Auf der Herstellerseite gibt es zwar Verweise zu Händler, die sind aber veraltet.
Also: bei welchem Bikeladen gibts die möglicherweise?

Danke & Gruss
volker


----------



## vsy (6. September 2009)

.. ok, hat sich erledigt: 2-Rad Jäger (Gossau) hat welche.

Volker


----------



## vsy (18. September 2009)

Hallo,

Hat schon jemand etwas fürs WE (v.a. Sonntag) geplant?
Wetter bleibt wohl eher bescheiden.

volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shithitter (18. September 2009)

Hallo Volker.
Bin am Sonntag in Flims am Runca Trail fahren bzw. runter schwimmen je nach Wetter.
-sieht ja leider nicht so rosig aus.
Spass machts trotzdem.

Gruss Chris


----------



## doppelter Wolf (18. September 2009)

Im Herbst ist es im Tessin auch immer wieder sehr schön


----------



## Deleted 101478 (19. September 2009)

*stimmt, seh ich dann in einer Woche !* 

Dä Bikespammer


----------



## SOX (19. September 2009)

Shithitter schrieb:


> Hallo Volker.
> Bin am Sonntag in Flims am Runca Trail fahren bzw. runter schwimmen je nach Wetter.
> -sieht ja leider nicht so rosig aus.
> Spass machts trotzdem.
> ...



Hallo Chris,

hab grad mit dem Volker aus Herisau telefoniert und er hat mich auf Dich aufmerksam gemacht. Ich hätte auch Lust für Sonntag. Wenn es ein paar schöne Strecken gibt, würde ich eventuell auch mitkommen.

Schreib doch mal was genaueres.

Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## vsy (22. September 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem am Samstagnachmittag noch klar wurde, dass Flims/Runca-Trail ein Santacruz-Testday (mit Voranmeldung) wird, mussten Gerd und ich uns am Abend noch eine Alternative ausdenken: mit den Rinerhorn-Trails (bei Davos) hatte Gerd dann auch eine wahre "Eingebung":  Das war GE-NI-AAAAL !  ... Impressionen
 Das Wetter hat noch gut gehalten - einziger Wermutstropfen: die lange Anfahrt.

Ihr hattet in Flims aber bestimmt auch viel Spass... könnte ich wetten.

Gruss
volker


----------



## vsy (22. September 2009)

Ach ja:
fährt jemand am kommenden Wochenende bei der AlbsteinBike mit? Falls ja: von welchem Checkpoint?
Bzw. wer lässt sich motivieren? 

Ciao
volker


----------



## Lea76 (23. September 2009)

vsy schrieb:


> mit den Rinerhorn-Trails (bei Davos) hatte Gerd dann auch eine wahre "Eingebung":  Das war GE-NI-AAAAL !  ... Impressionen



Coole Tour wie es ausschaut. Hast Du den Track?


----------



## Deleted 101478 (23. September 2009)

Schaut ja seeeehr gut aus der Trail in Davos !

bin am Wochenende in Mendrisio an der Strassen WM.
hopp Fabu
ein andermal aber gern wieder dabei !

dä Bikespammer


----------



## doppelter Wolf (23. September 2009)

Ist wirklich genial, Als ich Ihn fuhr hat es ein bisschen viel Wanderer gehabt. Wanderer und Biker waren zum Teil schon etwas genervt. Wenn man aber früh genug los geht sollte es kein Problem sein. 

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=789


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vsy (23. September 2009)

Lea76 schrieb:


> Coole Tour wie es ausschaut. Hast Du den Track?


Doppelter Wolf hat den Link zum Bike-Magazin (wo man den Track downloaden kann) ja schon gepostet ... den sind wir auch abgefahren.
Der von mir aufgezeichnete Track schaut kaum anders aus ... 
Wenn du dennoch daran interessiert bist, kann ich es per PN / Mail schicken.

Wegen AlpsteinBike:
Lohnt sich das "streckentechnisch" mit dem Bike oder ist das zu langweilig?
Also klar: landschaftlich wird das toll sein - aber fährt man da hauptsächlich auf breiten (Asphalt-) Wegen? Das muss ich mir dann nicht antun. 

volker


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. September 2009)

Angebot für Kurzentschlossene:

Ich will morgen früh nach Hindelang (Algäu, Deutschland) in den Bikepark. Ich hätte noch 2 (zur Not 3) Plätze im Auto frei. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?
Treffen SG HBf. Fahrzeit nach Hindelang sind knapp 2 Stunden


----------



## Don Trailo (26. September 2009)

vsy schrieb:


> Wegen AlpsteinBike:
> Lohnt sich das "streckentechnisch" mit dem Bike oder ist das zu langweilig?
> Also klar: landschaftlich wird das toll sein - aber fährt man da hauptsächlich auf breiten (Asphalt-) Wegen? Das muss ich mir dann nicht antun.
> 
> volker


 ich denke sehr forstwegelastig und strasse
 eine familenrunde sozusagen
 ich werde ne degersheimer tour machen


----------



## matthias,wandel (26. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche zur Zeit Gebiete, Plätze, Örtlichkeiten rund um St.Gallen (Stadt) wo man Steine, Felsen und/ oder Baumstämme finden kann, welche ich zum trialen (das wo man mit dem Bike drüber springt) benutzen kann. Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiter helfen. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand einen verlassenen Steinbruch oder sowas ähnliches.

Grüsse


----------



## Deleted 101478 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Erneut veranstaltet der Verein FunPark St.Gallen das Wiesenrennen:

*************************************
VOLLGRAS 09
17/18. Oktober 2009
Wiesenrennen in der Beckenhalde St.Gallen
*************************************

Sa. 17.10.2009; 9.00 - 17.00 Uhr Training Sa. 17.10.2009; ab 21.00 Uhr Party im Rümpeltum (mit Livemusik und Sound vom Plattenteller) So. 18.10.2009; 9.00 - 17.00 Uhr Rennen

Eingeladen sind alle - ob gross oder klein
- mit Bike, Dirtsurfer und Mountainboard!

Wir suchen Helfer-/innen !!!
Verschiedene Jobs stehen zur Auswahl, es ist auch möglich am Rennen teilzunehmen und zu helfen....


Anmeldung und Informationen für Fahrer und Helfer unter:
http://www.vollgras.ch

dä Bikespammer


----------



## cheggenberger (10. Oktober 2009)

Sonntagsbiken
Fahre morgen Sonntag wieder mal die optimierte Sitterstrand - Tannenbergrunde. Diese Runde bietet alles, was das Biken ausmacht (morgen wohl inkl. Dreck). Singletrailfreunde kommen speziell auf ihre Rechnung.
Dauer 3 - 4 Stunden, gut 1000 Höhenmeter, ca. 40 Km
Abfahrt: 11 Uhr bei der Sporthalle Kreuzbleiche in St. Gallen
Freue mich auf MitfahrerInnen, Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (10. Oktober 2009)

hoi Christian.

wäre dä bi wenns nöd gad chatzähagglät.

grüäss Martin


----------



## ams (10. Oktober 2009)

Hoi Christian, wenn's Wetter hält bin ich auch mit dabei.
Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Deleted 101478 (1. November 2009)

*hallo ist da jemand ?*
      hab schon lange nichts mehr gehört auf dieser Seite !
nächsten Sonntag findet unser jährlicher Saisonabschluss statt 
                  besser bekannt als die Pilgertour

Wir starten am Sonntag 8. Nov. um 10 Uhr an der Felsenstr.47 in St. Gallen 

Für die, die noch nie dabei waren: GEMUETLICHE CC Tour bis St. Peterszell mit Mittagshalt.
Dann über Hochalp zurück nach SG
Ca. 60 km und 4 Std. Fahrzeit

Die Freiheit beginnt da wo der Kiesweg aufhört

Dä Bikespammer


----------



## vsy (7. November 2009)

Hi Bikespammer,

schon noch jemand da - ich 
Aber wo sind die anderen?

Ich habe morgen 'was anderes vor... solltet ihr Biken gehen, wünsche ich Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spass. Wetter spielt ja wohl mit.

viele Grüsse
volker


----------



## Don Trailo (8. November 2009)

feucht, kalt und sturm...
 nichts für mich
 ich gucke motogp!!


----------



## cheggenberger (17. November 2009)

Am Samstag hat das Wetter dann doch noch mitgemacht auf der Pilgertour St. Gallen - St. Peterszell - Hochhamm - St. Gallen. Danke an bikespammer fürs organisieren.


----------



## SOX (19. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

geht am Sonntag irgendwo irgendwas? Die letzte Palmfries-Tour fande ich jedenfalls super. Bis jetzt bin ich noch allein und wollte mich noch einmal den Ostschweizern anschliessen.

Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## Deleted 101478 (19. November 2009)

hallo Gerd

ich hätte da schon noch ein "Zückerli"
z.B. das letzte Mal im 2009 St.Anton - Läubliweg - Altstätten

aber Wettertechnisch wäre der Samstag besser !

wie wärs ?

dä Bikespammer


----------



## SOX (19. November 2009)

Hi bikespammer,

Samstag ist verplant mit Sofa suchen. Sonntag haben die Geschäfte leider nicht geöffnet 

Wenn es von oben trocken bleibt, hätte ich Lust. Aber der Läubliweg ist für mich von der Entfernung her bissle blöd (weit weg und keine Autbahn etc.).

Walensee ode so fände ich gut.

Grüsse

SOX


----------



## MortyMontana (20. November 2009)

Hoi zämä

Flo und ich wollten am Sonntag den St. Anton unsicher machen. Mal wieder was vor meiner Haustür 
Wettertechnisch wäre natürlich der Samstag besser, aber wir müssen bis 12.30Uhr die Schulbank drücken.
Mal schauen, vielleicht verschiebt sich das schlechte Wetter auf Montag. Ihr startet wahrscheinlich so gegen 10.00Uhr, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vsy (20. November 2009)

Auch hoi,

hm, den St.Anton bin ich doch tatsächlich auch noch nie gerockt.
habe morgen früh aber keine Zeit ... evtl. ab 13/14 Uhr.
Wann müssten wir denn spätestens los, um es noch zu schaffen? Wird ja bald dunkel. Vielleich würden MortyMontana und Flo am Samstagnachmittag dann auch mitkommen?

volker


----------



## Deleted 101478 (21. November 2009)

ok, wir sind flex i bell !
start 13.00 in SG einrollen bis Gais über Schwäbrig Landmark St.Anton
rock dä Läubliweg Altstätten uf Appenzeller Bahn nach Gais ausrollen bis SG

dä Bikespammer


----------



## vsy (21. November 2009)

ich schaff es nicht. 
volker


----------



## Deleted 101478 (24. November 2009)

letztes Wochenende war ja wieder mal richtig *PORNO*

wer am nächsten Samstag mit mir das 20te Jubiläum der lautlosen Fortbewegung
feiern will, schickt mir eine PN !



Bikespammer aka der rote Baron


----------



## SOX (24. November 2009)

Hallo,

leider ist der Samstag schon verplant (würde gern mitfeiern) 
Sonntag würde ich aber die lautlose Fortbewegung praktizieren.

Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## vsy (24. November 2009)

bikespammer schrieb:


> letztes Wochenende war ja wieder mal richtig *PORNO*


... äh: was willst du damit sagen? Super gut? Super mies? ... Ich hab's offensichtlich nicht so mit der Jugendsprache. 
Ward ihr biken? Wenn nein, warum nicht?



bikespammer schrieb:


> ... wer am nächsten Samstag mit mir das 20te Jubiläum der lautlosen Fortbewegung feiern will, schickt mir eine PN !


 das mach ich wohl. 

volker


----------



## Deleted 101478 (24. November 2009)

@ Gerd
a u s n a h m s w e i s e glaube ich nicht, dass ich am Sonntag bereit bin ! 

@ volker
porno heisst in dem Fall: turbotittenaffengeil war die Tour !

bis am Samstag, ich freu mich auf Euch


----------



## SOX (25. November 2009)

Stimmt, war zwar stellenweise (scheiss-)anstrengend aber am Ende wurden wir mit einer 1a-Abfahrt belohnt.

Am Sonntag nehm ich mir vielleicht die Rigi vor. Je nach Wetter.
Ich hätte auch mal Lust, die Tour auf den Pilatus zu fahren. Die war in der RIDE irgendwann mal drin -> anscheinend eine Supertour!!! Auffahrt ab Sarnen "von hinten" 

Jemand dabei?

Gerd


----------



## vsy (25. November 2009)

SOX schrieb:


> Stimmt, war zwar stellenweise (scheiss-)anstrengend aber am Ende wurden wir mit einer 1a-Abfahrt belohnt.


 Wer war denn so dabei? Bilder?


SOX schrieb:


> ... Am Sonntag nehm ich mir vielleicht die Rigi vor. Je nach Wetter. Ich hätte auch mal Lust, die Tour auf den Pilatus zu fahren. ... Jemand dabei?
> Gerd


Die Rigi ist klasse und den Pilatus hatten wir auch schon mal ins Auge gefasst - aber ich kann weder Samstag noch Sonntag. 

grüsse
volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MortyMontana (25. November 2009)

Time: Sonntag, 22.11.2009 ab 11.00Uhr
Titel: Superoberaffengeil
Genre: P0rn0
Locations: Hirschberg - Alstätten - St.Anton - Alstätten - Stoss
Vehicels: CUBE-Bikes und für den letzten Teil das Bähnli
Riders: Flo und ich
War einfach nur 

PN fürs Jubiläum ist unterwegs


----------



## cheggenberger (25. November 2009)

bei so viel porno möchte ich aber fotos sehen.....
insider erzählen dass da auch noch die walenseerunde gefahren wurde und diesmal sei der bikespammer dank hampis guiding nicht in den kuhwegen stecken geblieben.
na ja, ich habe am sonntag ralph näf das hinterrad gezeigt, aber er ist auch erst 20 minuten nach mir gestartet. macht echt spass mal gegen solche leute eine chance zu haben. das gibt es nur am krapf-bike-cup. freue mich auf samstag beim bikespammer, christian


----------



## Shithitter (25. November 2009)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> bei so viel porno möchte ich aber fotos sehen.....
> insider erzählen dass da auch noch die walenseerunde gefahren wurde und diesmal sei der bikespammer dank hampis guiding nicht in den kuhwegen stecken geblieben.


Ciao Chrigi.

Die Walensee Tour war das wohl letzte Herbst Highlight vom 2009
Nochmals vielen Dank an Hampi unser Guide. 
Zum Glück war der Aufstieg nicht so steil wie die pornöse Abfahrt.
Es blieb sogar noch Zeit für ein paar Fotos (Danke Jungs für eure Geduld)
Hier die Pics:

http://picasaweb.google.com/soulridepilots

Greez Chris


----------



## SOX (25. November 2009)

@chris: Danke für die Fotos 

Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## vsy (26. November 2009)

Die Tour schaut super aus.
Uphill war es wohl schon ein bisschen anstrengend - den Photos nach... 

ich hoffe, ich seh ein paar von Euch Samstag abend bei Bikespammer.

Gruss
volker


----------



## cheggenberger (27. November 2009)

Gehe morgen Samstagnachmittag noch auf eine gemütlich Technikrunde (2 Stunden) über die Hügel von St. Gallen. Treffpunkt 14 Kreuzbleichehalle. MitfahrerInnen willkommen, Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOX (28. November 2009)

Falls jemand Interesse hat, ich fahre morgen auf die Rigi. Ab Goldau ca. 13:00 Uhr.

Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## Don Trailo (29. November 2009)

bikespammer 
besten dank für den netten abend
das buffet war echt nach meinen gusto
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cWzxJvgWc8"]YouTube- The Velvet Underground-Sunday Morning[/ame]


----------



## MortyMontana (30. November 2009)

Hey bikespammer

Besten Dank auch von meiner Seite für den tollen Abend bei dir. Speis und Trank in Hülle und Fülle 
Und dann auch noch den Namensgeber für "Roter Baron" bestaunen  können.

Gruss


----------



## cheggenberger (12. Dezember 2009)

die Ostschweiz im Winterschlaf???
Nein!!!!
Morgen Sonntag ist snowbiking angesagt. Treffpunkt 11 Uhr bei der Sporthalle Kreuzbleiche in St. Gallen. Die Trails werden ein Traum sein, egal ob die Sonne scheint oder Schnee fällt. Nach 90 Minuten gehts dann wieder unter die Dusche.
Freu mich auf ein paar MitfahrerInnen, Christian


----------



## Deleted 101478 (12. Dezember 2009)

oooh, dänn mues i no mis bike startklar machä !  
hät nämlich no dreck vom hirschberg dra


----------



## cheggenberger (13. Dezember 2009)

snowbiking zum ersten und es hat einmal mehr spass gemacht. der rote baron ist auch im tiefen schnee schneller als ein geölter blitz.... und das nächste mal kommen hoffentlich ein paar mehr mit, es lohnt sich. christian


----------



## Deleted 101478 (19. Dezember 2009)

schönen Abend, 
heute das erste Mal diesen Winter mit den Schneeschuhen unterwegs
auf Morgen ist etwas besseres Wetter angesagt.
Um 12 starten wir zur Sonntäglichen Snowbike Runde
treff Sporthalle Kreuzbleich SG


----------



## cheggenberger (20. Dezember 2009)

hoi zämä, habe den eintrag erst jetzt gesehen. war mit den schneeschuhen unterwegs. da waren aber auch bikespuren auf den trails, vielleicht eure. komme das nächste mal gerne mit, wir können aber auch mal auf den schneeschuhen abmachen, der schnee sollte noch eine weile halten. eine gute woche wünscht, christian


----------



## cheggenberger (25. Dezember 2009)

wie wärs mit fett und zucker verbrennen morgen um st. gallen. treffpunkt 11 uhr vor kreuzbleichehalle für eine kurze ausfahrt. gruss, christian


----------



## cheggenberger (26. Dezember 2009)

Weihnachtsgeschenktest bei bestem Wetter:
Etienne hat sein neues Titanbaby zum ersten Mal auf die Trails geführt und ich gewöhne mich langsam an mein Giant Trance X 1. Beides geile Teile..... was da so alles unterm Christbaum rumliegt! Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (3. Januar 2010)

@ bikerspammer und co.
ich hoffe ihr hattet auch euren spass
ich blieb heimisch, (kurze runde)





die sonne scheint und nun die dogs jagen gehen


----------



## tifreak (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo Die Herren

Was muss ich da vernehmen?

Etienne - Titan - Rohloff????!!!!

Was har der Weihnachtsman gebracht??

Bitte um baldige Aufklärung im passenden thread

Cu @ Chingiale


----------



## Rex Felice (10. Januar 2010)

tifreak schrieb:


> (...) Etienne - Titan - Rohloff????!!!! (...)



Nichts Spezielles, nur eine zweite Stadtschlampe fürs Techniktraining, eine Low-Budget-Sache, hat darum hier auch nicht allen gefallen:



tifreak schrieb:


> Bitte um baldige Aufklärung im passenden thread



Die Titanium-Gallerie //der Thread für die gepflegte Konversation

Fährt sich gut und der Preist stimmt auch.


----------



## cheggenberger (22. Januar 2010)

Läuft wenig hier, aber es sind ja nicht alle auf board oder latten unterwegs. am sonntag morgen geht es wieder mal aufs bike und die trails um st. gallen. das wetter wird gut sein und die trails dann schön festgetrampelt. treffpunkt 11 uhr vor der kreuzbleichehalle. wer kommt mit?


----------



## shift (24. Januar 2010)

@cheggenberger

nice bike, Glückwunsch!

gruss
stefan


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Januar 2010)

bis februar läuft bei mir nichts...... jaja zu knappe zeit für bikezeit


----------



## cheggenberger (24. Januar 2010)

war heute der hammer. auf den strässchen hammerglatt und auf den trails ganz einfach toll zu fahren, aber augen auf..... abfahrt von solitüde ins riethüsli geil, solitüde - oberstrasse oben griffig unten augen auf, aber gut fahrbar. Alle die nicht dabei waren haben was verpasst....christian


----------



## Shithitter (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo Riders.
War jemand von euch heute unterwegs im Schnee? 
Weiss nicht wies morgen aussieht mit den Trails ob viel Schnee liegt oder eher Eisbahn. Meine Spikes brauchen wieder mal Auslauf.
Evt. Eggen, Bueche am Sonntag Mittag
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Don Trailo (30. Januar 2010)

bleibe heimisch mit spikes on ice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheggenberger (30. Januar 2010)

viel schnee, kein eis. habs beim schneeschuhlaufen und vollmondschlitteln erlebt. Die Trails werden wohl kaum zu fahren sein, aber die strässchen schon. gehe morgen nochmals auf die schneeschuhe. viel spass wünscht, christian


----------



## shift (1. Februar 2010)

hey jungs

war von euch einer ne waldeggrunde drehen? fahrbar?

gruss
stefan


----------



## Shithitter (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo.
War gestern von St. Georgen, Bädli, Waldegg, Kulm, Oberhorst, Horst, Rank, Kapf, Scheitlinsbüchel, 3 Weihern unterwegs. Wege sind super fahrbar ausser Singletrails.
Spikes braucht man auch nicht. Hat echt Spass gemacht inkl. Abflug bei DH zu Oberhorst runter ;-)
Wünsche Dir viel Spass.


----------



## shift (2. Februar 2010)

hey shithitter

danke für die info, ma heute abend die trails rocken...


----------



## cheggenberger (2. Februar 2010)

hei stefan, gehe heute abend auch auf das bike. treffpunkt 19 uhr vor der kreuzbleichesporthalle. bin auf dem neuen trance x1 unterwegs, christian


----------



## shift (3. Februar 2010)

hi christian

sorry zu spät gelesen, war schon eine stunde früher unterwegs. wege waren richtig gut zu fahren...

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheggenberger (3. Februar 2010)

ja die wege und wiesen waren toll zu fahren. vielleicht klappt es das nächste mal. wir gehen meist am dienstag um 19 uhr von der kreuzbleiche.war das volker, der uns auf dem weg zum riethüsli entgegen kam? christian


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Februar 2010)

*-STOP-DER BIKESPAMMER-STOP-VERANSTALTET DAS-STOP- KRITERIUM VOL II-STOP-ALSO WÄRMT -STOP- EURE EIER-STOP- 
UND KOMMT-STOP-SPIEL UND SPORT--STOP-*


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Februar 2010)

@spammer . Ich stehe dir diesmal als helfer zur verfügung!!! Bin da frisch tattoowiert und riskiere keine wunden


----------



## Deleted 101478 (5. Februar 2010)

*bist auch so gern willkommen !*


----------



## Shithitter (21. Februar 2010)

Heute 12 Uhr Start zum Hirschberg DH.
Treff bei Badi Gais. Wenn möglich mit Loop über Sammelplatz.

Greez Chris


----------



## Deleted 101478 (21. Februar 2010)

leider zu kurzfristig, wäre gerne mitgekommen !

heute 07:44 
bist du erst nach Hause gekommen oder 
hast du senile Bettflucht

dann geht der Bikespammer eben auf die Strasse


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Februar 2010)

bikespammer schrieb:


> leider zu kurzfristig, wäre gerne mitgekommen !
> 
> heute 07:44
> bist du erst nach Hause gekommen oder
> ...



ja und mitten in der nacht sms schreiben, die fasnacht ist doch vorbei.....





wir waren heimisch


----------



## Deleted 101478 (21. Februar 2010)

ooooh, 
der Schneemensch in seinem Element, sehr schön !
gruss nach Degersche


----------



## vsy (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

das Wetter ist ja noch unbeständig ... aber mal vorbeugend:
Wer hätte am Sonntag Lust zu Biken? Ca. 10 - 13 Uhr.
Ist der Sitterstrandweg derzeit fahrbar?

Grüsse
volker


----------



## cheggenberger (26. Februar 2010)

Hoi Volker, bin am Sonntag gerne dabei. Der Sitterstrandweg scheint mir recht nass und teilweise matschig zu sein, aber bis Sonntag ist es vielleicht besser. Sollen wir uns um 10 Uhr bei der Kreuzbleichehalle in SG treffen?
Und alle anderen sind natürlich auch eingeladen. Abschulsstraining fürs Rennen vom Bikespammer. Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vsy (27. Februar 2010)

Hoi Christian,
okay, 10 Uhr Kreuzbleiche.
Matschfreie Strecke bevorzugt. 

volker


----------



## cheggenberger (28. Februar 2010)

Gestern Vollmondschlitteln im Föhnsturm von der Hochalp




Heute mit bikespammer, shithitter und vsy unterwegs zwischen säntis und bodensee


----------



## benda (3. März 2010)

kann jemand ein kompetenten mountainbike shop in St.Gallen empfehlen?


----------



## MortyMontana (4. März 2010)

Ich hab meine Bikes von René: www.velostern.ch
Dann kenn ich noch einige die es von hier haben: www.ramsauer.ch

Ich würde da einfach mal vorbeischauen und mir ein Bild vom Laden resp. den Leuten machen.

Gruss


----------



## Don Trailo (4. März 2010)

http://www.veloflicki.ch/
der etwas andere shop mit offener Werkstatt  (selberschrauben auch  erlaubt


----------



## Shithitter (4. März 2010)

Hallo Benda.

Ganz klar:
Velo Flicki SG 

Gruss


----------



## vsy (4. März 2010)

Hallo ihr Cannondaler,

besitzt jemand in der Nähe von St.Gallen das Werkzeug, mit dem ich die Abdeckung einer Cannondale SI Carbonkurbel aufschrauben kann?
Das Ding hat die Bezeichnung QC787 und schaut so aus: 



 ​ 
Ich werd mir das mal kaufen müssen (Lieferzeit!)... würde die Reparatur allerdings gerne bis zum Wochenende machen.  Naja, Reparatur ist fast übertrieben... ich muss die Hauptschwingenbefestigung mit Drehmoment nachziehen und da kommt man nur dran, wenn die Kurbel weg ist... 

Wer mir das für 1-2 Stunden ausleihen könnte (bzw. ich könnte das wahrscheinlich auch vor Ort machen), der mag sich bitte bei mir melden.

danke
volker


P.S.: @benda
Es gibt da noch den Thömus (in St.Gallen) und z.B. den Gätzi Bike & Outdoor (in Gossau). Ich musste deren Schrauberqualitäten aber noch nicht in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## benda (4. März 2010)

wow soviele Empfehlungen, besten Dank! Da Flicki am nähesten ist werd ich wohl erstmal da vorbei schauen


----------



## cheggenberger (4. März 2010)

Hoi Volker,
kannst doch bei der Veloflicki an der Wassergasse vorbei gehen und die Sache dort erledigen. Bist du am Sonntag auch am Rädlislalom dabei?
Gruss, Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (4. März 2010)

*Rädlislalom*
ist kein Rennen sondern "dä Plausch"
bei einem Kriterium scheidet einfach immer der letzte pro Runde aus
wer am Schluss noch dabei ist, "isch dä Chef"
die Teilnahme ist umsonst, du musst dich NICHT anmelden.
Warme Getränke und eine kleine Verpflegung sind auch am Start.
wer sich anstrengt, kann auch etwas gewinnen !

so jetzt isch aber genug erklährt, bis am Sonntag
dä Bikespammer


----------



## vsy (4. März 2010)

Tach Christian,


cheggenberger schrieb:


> Hoi Volker,
> kannst doch bei der Veloflicki an der Wassergasse vorbei gehen und die Sache dort erledigen.



ja, hm du hast Recht... ich hab das Veloflicki-Konzept noch nicht "intus" - ich denk halt: entweder geb ich's weg und lass es machen oder ich mach es selbst (wofür manchmal passendes Werkzeug angeschafft werden muss) -das Schrauben an sich mach ich ja glücklicherweise ganz gerne. Aber jeden Spezial-Schnick-Schnack-Schlüssel muss ich ja nun auch nicht für teuer Geld kaufen...  ... Ich werde wohl morgen mal nachfragen.



cheggenberger schrieb:


> Bist du am Sonntag auch am Rädlislalom dabei?
> Gruss, Christian



Wohl eher nicht. Bin am Samstag beim Skifahren und brauche dann etwas Erholung + Familie. 

viel Spass und gutes Gelingen
volker

P.S.:
Hast du noch ein paar brauchbare Bilder von letzten Sonntag (Solitude)?


----------



## Shithitter (5. März 2010)

Hallo Riders.

Bin hoffentlich am Sonntag auch am Rädli Slalom, leider nur als Fotograf, da ich heute meine Augen OP hatte welche sehr gut gelaufen ist & jetzt in Full HD Qualität sehe 
Muss mich aber noch schonen.

@ Volker:
Coole Fotos vom Sonntag!
Schick mir bitte nochmals den Server Link damit ich die Fotos "Filezillen" kann.
Musste gestern PC neu aufsetzen & hab gewisse Einstellungen & Programme verloren.
Christian hat ja auch Fotos gemacht, sind sicher auch gut raus gekommen.

Greez Chris


----------



## cheggenberger (5. März 2010)

Hier 
http://picasaweb.google.ch/cheggenberger/20100228SpammerVolkerChriz#
sind die Photos vom letzten Sonntag. 
Volker, in der Flicki kannst du das Bike auch von Steph flicken lassen, ohne dass du selber ran musst.
Freu mich auf den Rädli Slalom am Sonntag, Christian


----------



## vsy (6. März 2010)

Hoi,

Chriz, die Verbindungsdaten hab ich dir geschickt ... vielen Dank für's Hochladen.

Die Bilder von cheggenberger sind super.
Christian, darf ich sie mir herunterladen und in meine Gallerie einbinden?

Veloflicki:
ja, weiss schon... war gestern nachmittag noch dort und hab's selbst repariert. So super "sortiert" ist der Steph aber auch nicht... letzten endes hätte ich es so auch bei mir zuhause machen können. Wobei das die Qualitäten des Ladens nicht schmälern soll! Ich gehe bestimmt mal wieder hin. Selbst schrauben und schrauben lassen.  

en Gruass
volker


----------



## cheggenberger (6. März 2010)

klar kannst du die photos bei dir einbinden. steff ist tatsächlich nicht "super sortiert" aber er hat jede menge anderer qualitäten und es gibt wenige bikeprobleme die er nicht löst. gruss, christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (7. März 2010)

*RÄDLISLALOM 2010*
cheggenberger *ÜBERLEGEN GEWONNEN* auguri 



















cheggenberger


----------



## Don Trailo (7. März 2010)

Postskriptum 
NOCH EIN DANK AN Bikespammer


----------



## Deleted 101478 (7. März 2010)

oh, da war der Don wieder mal schneller als ich !

zurück vom 2. Rädlislalom ein kleiner Bericht für die, die "keine Zeit" hatten.
8 tapfere 2-rad Piloten + Betreuer + Photografen (thanx an Shithitter und den Don)haben sich um High Noon in Winkeln eingefunden.
in einem kleinen Wald auf dem Breitfeld haben wir einen Slalom ausgesteckt der technisch nicht zu anspruchsvoll aber wegen dem Neuschnee doch recht selektiv war.
an dieser Stelle vielen Dank an Ueli Maurer für die Unterstützung ! 
auch ist die Idee aufgetaucht an dieser Stelle im Sommer einen Nachtslalom mit Grill zu veranstalten, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte !

nach dem Start hat sich schnell ein Trio gebildet das den Sieg unter sich ausgemacht hat
aber auch dahinter haben sich spannende Positionskämpfe abgespielt und wenn die einzige Frau im Feld nicht mit technischen Problemen zu kämpfen gehabt hätte, wär vielleicht mehr drin gewesen !
am Schluss hat man aber gesehen wer über den Winter am fleissigsten war und so hat Christian souverän gewonnen. Gratulation 

an dieser Stelle nochmals vielen Dank an:
Mariano für den kultigen Flyer, 
Rest. Engel in SG für die Getränke
Velo Flicki für die Preise 
Pipo für das leckere Früchtebrot
und den Appenzeller Gästen für den "Geist aus der Flasche"

dä Bikespammer


----------



## Shithitter (7. März 2010)

ufffh, auch geschafft mit Fotos hochladen.

Ein Super Event vom bikespammer top organisiert & das Wetter passte auch.
Gratulation an Christian zum Sieg 
Danke an alle welche dabei waren & natürlich vor allem Spass hatten.

Da ich nicht aktiv teilgenommen habe, wenigstens mein bescheidener  fotografischer Beitrag auf folgendem Link:

http://picasaweb.google.ch/soulridepilots/2RadliSlalom#

Greez Chris


----------



## doppelter Wolf (7. März 2010)

coole pics.. wird langsam zeit das ich auch wieder mal in die Pedale steige.

Winter geh weg...


----------



## Don Trailo (19. März 2010)

pläne für sonntag??
 wollte was hier machen.... aber ernüchterung.... die geilen trails sind noch nicht alle schneefrei in tegersche....


----------



## Deleted 101478 (19. März 2010)

wie wärs auf der Strasse die wildsau auszuführen !
der Baron der seine Form suchen geht
hab gerade mit Kachelmann gesprochen, morgen Sa. wäre besser da So. Regen angesagt !


----------



## doppelter Wolf (19. März 2010)

morgen werde ich versuchen von Heerbrugg auf den St. Anton zu fahren und je nach dem wenn möglich durch den wald wieder runter ins Rheintal.
Ist ja ein Süd hang und die Chancen stehen gut.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. März 2010)

bikespammer schrieb:


> wie wärs auf der Strasse die wildsau auszuführen !
> der Baron der seine Form suchen geht
> hab gerade mit Kachelmann gesprochen, morgen Sa. wäre besser da So. Regen angesagt !


bin im job bis 13h......
die wildsau ist  seit donnerstag verkauft, das liebe tier geht nach jacksonville florida yeaaaaah wieder ein rad weniger....
 meine form... ohhhh mein guter da bin ich auch noch ganz schlechter dinge...... na ja mitte april ne woche frei um auf die suche zu gehen...


----------



## Deleted 101478 (20. März 2010)

hallo Don
da lernt das Cinghiale ja das Amiland kennen !

hallo doppelter Wolf
wann würdest du denn auf dem St.Anton starten ?

hallo Gemeinde
wer ist dabei das erste mal im 2010 den Stanton zu rocken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelter Wolf (20. März 2010)

jetzt komme ich gerade vom St. Anton zurück.. bin um 12.30 gestartet. Berneck, Husen Klee Mohren St Anton. Da es oben aber noch zuviel schnee bzw ich die falschen schuhe habe habe ich die Strasse Richtung Altstätten gefahren. In der Hälfte auf die alte Strasse gewechselt um dann wieder auf Mohren hoch und den Balgacher wald zurück nach Heerbrugg damit ich wenigstens ein bisschen Trail erlebniss habe.


----------



## vsy (20. März 2010)

ich wäre mit dabei auf dem St.Anton ... Schnee wäre nicht so toll ... aber  passagenweise geht's wohl, denke ich.
Wie wärs um 10 uhr ab Halle Kreuzbleiche? (Alternativ beim Bikespammer)
Je später desto Regen. 

v.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (20. März 2010)

*an alle: Start 10 Uhr Kreuzbleiche !*


----------



## doppelter Wolf (20. März 2010)

hier regnet es jetzt schon wünsche viel spass !!


----------



## Shithitter (20. März 2010)

Ich will jetzt nicht den Frühbremser spielen & absagen, aber es sieht für Sonntag nicht so toll aus.
Wenns besser aussieht dann bin ich um 10 in der Kreuzbleiche, oder sonst 10:45 in Gais mit Auto & schwerem Gerät.
Sonst mach ich einen auf Sattel mit Plastiksack Abdecker Weichei & geh auf die Strasse oder bleib zu Hause im Trockenen.

Mal schauen, ein Schaf ans Kreuz nageln bringt glaube ich gutes Wetter.
Wo kriegt man bloss um diese Zeit noch ein Schaf her?? 24Std Tankstelle hat keine mehr...


----------



## vsy (20. März 2010)

ja, schauen wir mal, wie es morgen früh mit dem Wetter ist... bei strömendem Regen hab ich's auch nicht nötig.  

v.


----------



## Don Trailo (21. März 2010)

vsy schrieb:


> ja, schauen wir mal, wie es morgen früh mit dem Wetter ist... bei strömendem Regen hab ich's auch nicht nötig.
> 
> v.






 DITO


----------



## Deleted 101478 (21. März 2010)

na ja, wir wollen`s mal nicht übertreiben.
das ist definitiv *kein* bikewetter !
aber die saison ist ja noch jung.
bis bald


----------



## doppelter Wolf (21. März 2010)

einziger Vorteil, der Regen frisst den Schnee von den Trails...

vielleicht treffe ich ja mal die St. Galler Biker auf dem Anton...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. März 2010)

@doppelter Wolf: du kommst aus dem Rheintal? 
Ich bin häufig zwischen Hirschberg, St. Anton und Balgacher Wald unterwegs. Auch oft mit dem Freerider. Bin zwar verletzungsbedingt noch nicht weder so richtig gut auf dem Bike unterwegs, aber der Frühling wirds wohl richten. 
Gib mal Laut wenn du unterwegs bist. Dann können wir mal zusammen fahren.


----------



## doppelter Wolf (21. März 2010)

@Freizeit Biker

Klar doch.. einer meiner Touren ist Anton Surugge Hirschberg.. und dann durch die Dörfer zurück zum entspannen...habe aber den ganzen Winter nichts getan..bin also auch noch nicht so in Form.


----------



## doppelter Wolf (21. März 2010)

hier noch ein paar Bilder  von gestern:


----------



## Shithitter (25. März 2010)

Heute erste kleine Feierabendrunde in den Shorts auf staubtrockenen trails
unterwegs gewesen, traumhaft!

Am Sonntag dürfen wir dann wieder etwas mehr anziehen 

Aber war schon mal ein netter Vorgeschmack auf das was hoffentlich bald kommt. 
-Besonders über Ostern.

Wo wir schon beim Thema wären:
Bikespammer hat ja letztes Jahr am St. Anton den Ostereier Freeride
organisiert. Was sicher was für Wiederholungstäter wäre , aber auch für Frischlinge.

Ich rufe den *ROTEN BARON!
*

Alternativ um den Flow zu behalten geht natürlich auch ein Eiertütschen am Ende der Abfahrt in Altstätten.

Eiertütschen während der Abfahrt ist ja eh ziemlich ungemütlich


----------



## Deleted 101478 (25. März 2010)

hallo, hat da wer gerufen ?
hier der rote Baron an Erde, ich nehme den Pass an 
und sage jetzt mal wir nehmen die Hasenfährte auf und preschen vom Hirschberg durchs Unterholz runter nach Altstätten !
nähere Info`s folgen in Kürze auf diesem Kanal


----------



## swizzlybear (8. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Ostschweizer Biker. Habe soeben diese Forum hier gefunden. Möchte mal fragen, ob jemand hier an den EKZ Cup rennen teilnimmt. Hab mir nämlich überlegt, ans Gossauer rennen zu gehen, bin aber noch nie an einem CC Rennen mitgefahren. Haben die ein hohes Niveau? 
Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (8. April 2010)

hallo Jungs, ich hab an Ostern eher in Schützengarten Aktien investiert !

@ swizzlybear, welcome to the club
EKZ, was ist das ?
Eidgenössisches Kerzen Ziehen oder was ?
wie ist denn dein Niveau, wenn du mal Rennatmosphere schuppern willst
ist das eine gute Gelegenheit


----------



## swizzlybear (9. April 2010)

Hallo bikespammer. EKZ ist eine Firma in der Energiebranche, die den ganzen Spass finanziert. http://www.ekz-cup.ch/2010/Gossau.aspx
Mein Niveau kann ich nicht so ganz abschätzen, darum möchte ich auch mal am rennen teilnehmen. aber trainiere nicht nach plan oder so, einfach wenn ich zeit habe. 
Macht ihr denn hier in st.gallen regelmässige trainingsrunden? Wenns möglich wäre würde ich mich gerne mal anschliessen.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (10. April 2010)

*ich weiss ich bin spät*
der Kachelmann sitzt in der Kiste und trotzdem sagt er das Morgen trocken ist !

wir starten um 11 h an der Felsenstrasse in SG und fahren über Gais auf den Sommersberg.
ich wär nicht der rote Baron wenn es dann nicht richtig ruuuuunter geht !
von Altstätten gehts per Zahnrad zurück nach Gais

än schönä Abend

dä Bikespammer


----------



## vsy (10. April 2010)

Hallo bikespammer,

dachte gerade auch daran einen Post rein zu setzen ... warst mal wieder schneller 
Ich komme mit - hoffentlich bremsen sich meine neuen Bremsbeläge vorne noch gut ein - nach deiner Ankündigung dürfte das sicher klappen.
Evtl. werde ich die Zacke/Zahnrad auslassen und hochstrampeln - mal sehen, wie kaputt ich bin 

volker


----------



## vsy (10. April 2010)

Hallo swizzlybear,


swizzlybear schrieb:


> ... Macht ihr denn hier in st.gallen regelmässige trainingsrunden? Wenns möglich wäre würde ich mich gerne mal anschliessen.


Ich bin auch erst seit ca. 2 Jahren hier in der Ostschweiz und bike mit den SG'ler halbwegs regelmässig seit gut einem Jahr. Wir fahren wohl eher Touren, gerne auch mit Einkehrschwung, denn Trainingsrunden. Aber ganz egal, wie man das nun definiert: Du kannst Dich uns natürlich gerne anschliessen.  Z.B. Morgen 11 Uhr (s. voriges Post)

Der cheggenberger kann Dir evtl. etwas zu dem Niveau der EKZ-Cups sagen. Er ist beim (auch in der Nähe stattfindenden) Krapf-Bike-Cup seeeehr weit vorne gefahren und kann das möglicherweise vergleichen. Wenn ihm etwas dazu einfällt, wird er sich hier sicherlich melden, da er auch "Stammgast" in diesem Thread ist.

cu
volker


----------



## swizzlybear (11. April 2010)

Ach schade - habs erst jetzt gelesen, wäre sehr gerne mitgekommen heute. Hört sich auf jeden fall nach einer sehr interessanten tour an! Jetzt geht's für mich vorerst mal für 3 wochen in den WK^^ Aber wäre gerne mal an einem weekend dabei, vieleicht auf einer eher kürzeren runde, um mal abschätzen zu können, ob ich mithalten kann 
Schönen Sonntag


----------



## baloo (12. April 2010)

swizzlybear schrieb:


> Hallo bikespammer. EKZ ist eine Firma in der Energiebranche, die den ganzen Spass finanziert. http://www.ekz-cup.ch/2010/Gossau.aspx
> Mein Niveau kann ich nicht so ganz abschätzen, darum möchte ich auch mal am rennen teilnehmen. aber trainiere nicht nach plan oder so, einfach wenn ich zeit habe.
> Macht ihr denn hier in st.gallen regelmässige trainingsrunden? Wenns möglich wäre würde ich mich gerne mal anschliessen.



Hallo Swizzlybear

die EKZ-Cup Rennen richten sich genau an dieses Zielpublikum wie dich.
Der EKZ-Cup möchte mit den Rennen genau die Kids-, Jugend- und Breitensportler fördern. Also Mut und probiersmal aus wird schon schief gehen! 
Baloo


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. April 2010)

Hallo Sommerberg- Fahrer,

ich hoffe Ihr seit halbwegs trocken nach Hause gekommen. 
Das war auf jeden Fall eine schöne Runde. Die lange Anfahrt hat sich für mich gelohnt.
Ich werd mich bemühen und mal wieder häufiger dazu stossen. 
Volker, gibts noch Fotos? 

Bis demnächst. 
---
Aber mach doch bitte mal irgendwann jetzt jemand die Heizung an. Heute morgen hatten wir doch glatt wieder leichten Frost! Ich will endlich bike-taugliche Temperaturen!


----------



## Shithitter (12. April 2010)

Auf dem Heimweg hatte ich Regen, Schnee, Hagel & Sonnenschein.
Und alles auf ca. 4km.

War eine geniale Tour gestern, aber meine Kondition ist noch im Keller.
(Vielleicht wars auch das schwere Bike,*ausred*)



Gruss Chris


----------



## vsy (12. April 2010)

Hi,


Shithitter schrieb:


> Auf dem Heimweg hatte ich Regen, Schnee, Hagel & Sonnenschein. Und alles auf ca. 4km.
> War eine geniale Tour gestern, aber meine Kondition ist noch im Keller.
> (Vielleicht wars auch das schwere Bike,*ausred*)
> 
> ...



Das Wetter hatten bikespammer und ich ebenso und es wurde noch richtig anstrengend 
Die Tour war aber wirklich genial!
Deine Kondition kann aber so schlecht nicht sein - Du warst mit dem Ransom doch recht zügig beim Uphill - downhill ja ohnehin 

Bilder mit Track stelle ich wahrscheinlich heute abend online.

Greets
v.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheggenberger (13. April 2010)

Danke für die Blumen an Volker. Am Krapf-Bike-Cup war ich einfach der skrupelloseste Taktiker und nicht wirklich schnell unterwegs. Aber wenn man bald Ü50 fahren darf, muss man auch nicht mehr wirklich schnell sein. Der EKZ Cup ist sicher zu empfehlen. Würde auch gehen, aber an diesem Datum fahre ich den schönsten Bike Marathon der Schweiz, den Monte Generoso. Von wegen Trainingsrunden: Am Dienstag treffe ich mich um 18'30 vor der Kreuzbleiche Halle mit dem Veloclub St. Gallen und leite dort meist eine Gruppe. Am Mittwoch gehe ich oft mit den Schlössli-Bikern um 18'30 vom Rest. Schlössli, Haggen auf eine Tour. Dort wird meist in drei Stärkegruppen gefahren und die Jungs kennen wirklich viele Touren (vor allem Erwin, Danke).
Gruss, christian


----------



## vsy (13. April 2010)

hallo Christian,


cheggenberger schrieb:


> ... Von wegen Trainingsrunden: Am Dienstag treffe ich mich um 18'30 vor der Kreuzbleiche Halle mit dem Veloclub St. Gallen und leite dort meist eine Gruppe. Am Mittwoch gehe ich oft mit den Schlössli-Bikern um 18'30 vom Rest. Schlössli, Haggen auf eine Tour. Dort wird meist in drei Stärkegruppen gefahren und die Jungs kennen wirklich viele Touren (vor allem Erwin, Danke).



Ahh, das erklärt unseren Form-Unterschied 
Wenn ich dabei bin, fahren wir halt einfach nur Touren - ich hoffe nicht, aus Rücksicht auf mich ...?   Egal.

Wegen Generoso:
Seid ihr ein Gruppe und wie macht ihr es mit der Anreise und ÜN? Könnte ich mich da evtl. noch einklinken?

grüsse
volker


----------



## vsy (14. April 2010)

Bilder vom Sonntag (SG-Sommersberg-Altstätten) sind online - ihr kennt sicherlich die URL...

v.


----------



## Shithitter (14. April 2010)

vsy schrieb:


> Bilder vom Sonntag (SG-Sommersberg-Altstätten) sind online - ihr kennt sicherlich die URL...
> 
> v.



Danke Volker für deine tollen Fotos.
Ich war sonntags leider gar nicht fleissig am Fotografieren, musste schauen das ich euch aufwärts nachmag 

Leider kommt der Blizzard nicht so dramatisch rüber auf den Pics, aber war schon sehr unterhaltsam...
Lasst endlich den Kachelmann wieder frei damit das Wetter schön bleibt


----------



## cheggenberger (14. April 2010)

Hallo Volker,
die Unterkunft für den Generoso haben wir noch nicht organisiert. wir schlafen jeweils in riva san vitale in einer billigen pension (wirklich billig, nicht nur der preis). von dort sind es dann etwa 5 km an den start. soll ich dich vormerken? anfahrt am samstag mittag mit zug oder auto, ist noch nicht klar.
gruss, christian


----------



## vsy (15. April 2010)

Hallo Christian,

ja ok, kannst mich vormerken. Weitere Organisation machen wir dann besser per Mail - das gehört nicht hierher.  

Volker


----------



## Shithitter (19. April 2010)

Wir waren dieses Wochenende auf dem Waldegg Flicki Trail untwegs mit Schaufeln & Säge.
Der ganze Trail wurde am Samstag aufgeräumt, entwässert, optimiert & Müll eingesammelt. 
Die Afterwork Grillparty an der Feuerstelle, (bitte sauber halten, pflegt was ihr liebt!) im Restaurant Unterer Brand & in der Flicki gehörte natürlich auch dazu.
Sonntags dann wurde wieder grilliert & der Trail gerockt.

Fotos gibts nicht viele, da wir ja wichtigeres zu tun hatten.
http://picasaweb.google.ch/soulridepilots
http://picasaweb.google.ch/soulridepilots/WaldeggFlickiTrailMaintenance2010#

Danke an alle welche dabei waren.


----------



## opip (19. April 2010)

War ein echt super schöner Saisonauftakt letztes Wochenende auf der Waldegg. Was man auf den Fotos nicht richtig sieht, ist der irre Speed, mit dem der Spammer beim Drop über die Chickenline fährt, da bleibt fast der Atem weg;-))) Chickenline - aber oho!!! Möchte ja nicht wissen wie unser Spammer fährt, wenn er dann mit 150 oder 160 mm unterwegs ist... Und dank Shithitters Vorfahrt, hab ich mich dann am Sonntag auch endlich über den Drop getraut! Bin jederzeit wieder dabei!! Chris, danke für die Pics!!


----------



## pauli_rider (20. April 2010)

Shithitter schrieb:


> Wir waren dieses Wochenende auf dem Waldegg Flicki Trail untwegs mit Schaufeln & Säge.
> Der ganze Trail wurde am Samstag aufgeräumt, entwässert, optimiert & Müll eingesammelt.
> Die Afterwork Grillparty an der Feuerstelle, (bitte sauber halten, pflegt was ihr liebt!) im Restaurant Unterer Brand & in der Flicki gehörte natürlich auch dazu.
> Sonntags dann wurde wieder grilliert & der Trail gerockt.
> ...



Tach zusammen

Nachdem mein Herz jetzt in St. Gallen einen Schatz gefunden hat bin ich dort auch häufiger. Waren jetzt am WE mal etwas an der Sitter lang und haben nach Trails Ausschau gehalten. Aber nix schlaues gefunden. Das was ich so in Euer Gallery sehe macht ja einen schönen Eindruck. Wo finde ich denn den Waldegg-Flicki-Trail? Bzw. wo ist denn der "Bikepark" bei Peter&Paul? 

Auf Wunsch kann ich gerne noch ein paar schöne Trailtipps in der Innerschweiz rüberreichen - Abwechslung tut ja bekanntlich gut 

Cheers
Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shithitter (20. April 2010)

Hallo Pauli rider.

Welcome to the East Coast! 
Schau einfach mal am Montag Abend in der Velo Flicki vorbei. Wir gehen dann meistens auf den Waldegg Trail.

www.veloflicki.ch

Die Ostschweiz bietet noch mehr scharfe Trails in Schlagdistanz.
Im Forum kannst Du dich auf dem Laufenden halten, wenn am Weekend
was läuft.

Gruss Chris


----------



## Deleted 101478 (21. April 2010)

Velo Flicki startet immer Mo. 18 Uhr !

und am So. bei sommerlichem Wetter gehts auf den St. Anton den Läübliweg rocken
mein liebster Trail in der Ostschweiz !

start 10. Uhr Felsenstrasse SG

dä Bikespammer


----------



## vsy (21. April 2010)

Ahhh, St.Anton.... muss ich doch endlich mal kennenlernen.
Bin dabei. 

volker


----------



## doppelter Wolf (21. April 2010)

Das Laubenwegli wird dir gefallen...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. April 2010)

Ich wäre dann auch dabei....
Wenn meine Füsse am Samstag die Messe in München überstehen.


----------



## cheggenberger (23. April 2010)

Komme am Sonntag wohl auch mit. Fahre morgen das Bikerennen in Thal und schaue dann ob ich am Sonntag fit bin. Kommen noch andere mit nach Thal?
Gruss, Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shithitter (23. April 2010)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> Komme am Sonntag wohl auch mit. Fahre morgen das Bikerennen in Thal und schaue dann ob ich am Sonntag fit bin. Kommen noch andere mit nach Thal?
> Gruss, Christian



Hey Christian.
Drücke dir die Daumen morgen. 
Keine Angst, Sonntags fährst Du mir aufwärts um die Ohren.

Gruss Chris


----------



## doppelter Wolf (24. April 2010)

wann schlagt ihr ca auf dem Anton, weiss noch nicht ob ich nach SG komme oder direkt von hier aus rauf fahre.


----------



## Shithitter (24. April 2010)

doppelter Wolf schrieb:


> wann schlagt ihr ca auf dem Anton, weiss noch nicht ob ich nach SG komme oder direkt von hier aus rauf fahre.



Heya, wär cool wenn Du auch dabei wärst.
Also Abfahrt in SG ist um 10, Treff in Gais bei Parkplatz Badi ca. 10:45-11i
Dann wären wir via Schwäbrig, Surugge, Landmark ungefähr um 11:45-12 beim unteren Restaurant St. Anton wo wir wahrscheinlich einkehren werden.

Greez Chris


----------



## doppelter Wolf (24. April 2010)

ist das diese Badi ?
http://www.badi-info.ch/a/gais-hallenbad.html


----------



## Shithitter (24. April 2010)

doppelter Wolf schrieb:


> ist das diese Badi ?
> http://www.badi-info.ch/a/gais-hallenbad.html



Nee, die Richtung stimmt, ist auch Richtung Klinik, aber viel weiter vorne bei Gais, direkt nach dem Altersheim auf der rechten Seite & links ist das Forsamt.
Höhe ca. Gäbrisstr. 15, Schwimmbad Gais.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (24. April 2010)

@Shithitter,
dann werd ich mal mein Froggy ausführen und um 10:47 in Gais am Bahnhof aufschlagen. Wartet Ihr evtl. ein paar Minuten bis ich am Badi bin?

@Doppelter Wolf,
10:28 Bähnli Altstätten --> Gais?


----------



## doppelter Wolf (24. April 2010)

ja 10.28 in Altstätten ist gut...


----------



## Shithitter (24. April 2010)

Geht klar, warte bei Parkplatz Badi Gais.
@ Freizeit Biker: Cool, auch mit schwerem Gerät unterwegs, pack mein DH Oldtimer ein. Bin gespannt auf das Froggy.


----------



## doppelter Wolf (24. April 2010)

na dann bis morgen...


----------



## Shithitter (26. April 2010)

Gestern waren wir eine Riesentruppe:
Bikespammer, shithitter, cheggenberger, vsy, freizeit-biker, ti-freak, doppelter Wolf, hani, stefan & martin

Kein Wunder bei diesem Prachtswetter & geilen Trails!

Gais, Surugge, Landmark, St. Anton, Altstätten
Beim Bahnhof Altstätten sah es aus wie bei einer Talstation eines Bikeparks.
Hab seit 2003 noch nie so viele Biker dort angetroffen.
Zum Glück hatte das Appenzeller Bähnli noch Platz für unsere Hobel.
Und schon gings wieder rauf ins Rietli, von wo aus wir noch den Hirschberg DH als Krönung anhängten. 

Fotos hab ich natürlich auch wieder gemacht.

http://picasaweb.google.ch/soulridepilots/StAntonLaubliweg#

@doppelter Wolf:
Ich hoffe es hat Dir Spass gemacht in unsere Truppe, hast auf jeden Fall keine Gefangenen genommen mit deinem XC Bike.

Dieses Weekend war eine Super Vorbereitung auf nächste Woche in Finale Ligure. Alle Knochen blieben heil.

Greez Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (26. April 2010)

top!!
 das beste foto ist die fokussierung von bikespammer vor der kurve!
great


----------



## Deleted 101478 (26. April 2010)

yeah geile Bilder von einen phantastischen Tag

gooooooooooo Spammer, Kurvenausgang focusieren, 
Gewicht verlagern und das Bike in die Kurve legen¨!

so geht das


----------



## doppelter Wolf (26. April 2010)

türlich hats spass gemacht.. gerne mehr von solchen Touren..


----------



## cheggenberger (26. April 2010)

ja, das war eine tolle tour, auch wenn sich der staub meist schon gelegt hat, bis ich um die kurve schlich. superbilder von chriz. hier noch ein paar bescheidene von mir
http://picasaweb.google.ch/cheggenberger/20100425StAnton#
bis bald wieder mal, christian


----------



## Shithitter (26. April 2010)

Coole Fotos, besonders das von den "Reviermarkierern"


----------



## doppelter Wolf (26. April 2010)

das sind die Canyon fahrer "a class of its own"


----------



## vsy (26. April 2010)

doppelter Wolf schrieb:


> das sind die Canyon fahrer "a class of its own"




Hat mächtig Spass gemacht - ihr seid super:  
Chriz' und meine Bilder sind auch hier wieder online.

have fun
volker


----------



## pppmonster (27. April 2010)

Hallo,
hab mir die Fotos angesehen. Sieht super aus!
Hat die Tour evtl. einer von euch mit GPS aufgezeichnet und könnte sie mir zur Verfügung stellen?
Gruß


----------



## don_domi (27. April 2010)

Shithitter schrieb:


> Wir waren dieses Wochenende auf dem Waldegg Flicki Trail untwegs mit Schaufeln & Säge.
> 
> 
> Danke an alle welche dabei waren.



kann mr jemand mal genau erklären wo dr waldegg trail durchgeht? wie komme ich am besten hoch und wo geht runter? wollte morgen abend mal auf die waldegg, aber kenne mich da nicht so aus. evtl. hat ja einer n file für google earth oder so. danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swizzlybear (27. April 2010)

leck sind das tolle bilder! beim nächsten mal, bin ich garantiert dabei. 
ich hoffe das fuel ex genügt auf diesen strecken den anforderungen. habt ihr für das kommende wochenende schon was vor? bin dann endlich mit dem wk fertig und kann mich voll in die bikesaison stürzen  gruss swizzlybear


----------



## vsy (27. April 2010)

hallo swizzlybear,

es lässt sich schwerlich leugnen, dass wir am Sonntag sehr unterschiedliches Material gefahren sind. Aber jeder hatte seinen Spass dabei. Mit einem Fuel Ex kann man das gut fahren.

Am kommenden Wochenende sind ein paar von uns (me too) nicht da (weil in Finale Ligure)  Das heisst natürlich nicht, dass sonst keiner fährt.

Grüsse
volker


----------



## Deleted 101478 (27. April 2010)

@don domi, immer Mo. ab 18uhr Start Velo Flicki

@ swizzlybear, das Material ist sekundär

nach einer Wo. Finale Ligure immer wieder dabei

bliebed gsund
dä Bikespammer


----------



## don_domi (27. April 2010)

bikespammer schrieb:


> @don domi, immer Mo. ab 18uhr Start Velo Flicki
> 
> @ swizzlybear, das Material ist sekundär
> 
> ...



okay, aber ich will ja morgen abend gehen  montags bin ich immer in der schule, darum. du siehst sicher den konflikt.... wäre deshalb froh um infos.


----------



## cheggenberger (30. April 2010)

hoi zämä, die sommersaison hat endgültig begonnen. der veloclub st. gallen empfängt gerne gäste zu den ausfahrten. jeweils dienstag um 18'30 vor der kreuzbleichehalle zum biken in zwei gruppen und am donnerstag mit dem rennvelo auch um 18'30 vor der kreuzbleichehalle. schau doch mal rein, christian


----------



## vsy (30. April 2010)

Super pic! 
Leider hatte ich gestern keine Zeit.

volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MortyMontana (30. April 2010)

pppmonster schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab mir die Fotos angesehen. Sieht super aus!
> Hat die Tour evtl. einer von euch mit GPS aufgezeichnet und könnte sie mir zur Verfügung stellen?
> Gruß



An diesen Daten wäre ich auch sehr interessiert. Wir Heidener fahren sonst immer bei der Kapelle Richtung Altstätten. Euren Weg kenne ich leider noch nicht.
Alternativ könnte ich das nächste Mal auf dem Suruggen einfach umkehren und mit euch mitfahren


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. April 2010)

Bikespammer = GPS !
Ich glaube es gibt kaum einen Weg den der nicht kennt.

Es wäre schön wenn hier auch mal andere Treeffpunkte gepostet werden. Ich bin immer interessiert an neuen Strecken, neuen Leuten ....


----------



## swizzlybear (2. Mai 2010)

Ok heute wird wohl nix^^ Nächstes Wochenende vollgas


----------



## doppelter Wolf (2. Mai 2010)

pünktlich aufs Wochenende gibts den Regen


----------



## umlungu (2. Mai 2010)

Ein Hallo an die Ostschweizer Biker!

Werd mich hier von nun an auch etwas umsehen, vielleicht gibt's mal ein Treffpunkt in der Nähe. 

Vo dr Rhii-Insel!

Gruss Heinz


----------



## doppelter Wolf (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo Heinz,
würd mich freuen..mal den Anton am Abend oder so zu fahren. Ist alleine immer ein bisschen langweilig....


----------



## umlungu (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo doppelter Wolf

Das können wir gerne mal machen. Fahre mit MTB ab Balgach, oder St.Margrethen rauf, oder ab Altstätten mit RR.
Zeit der Abfahrt meistens so um die 1800. Bin kein Downhiller, aber fahre gerne mit.

Melde mich, oder lese hier ob eine Tour ansteht. Bin auch immer gerne dabei neue Wege kennenzulernen.

Gruss Heinz


----------



## doppelter Wolf (2. Mai 2010)

Bin auch kein Downhiller aber Trail liebhaber... 
morgen sollte ich mein neues Bike bekommen....


----------



## umlungu (2. Mai 2010)

Das alleine ist ja schon eine Tour wert. 
Leider ist das Wetter bis Mittwoch nass.
Ich hoffe das es bis Freitag wieder trocken wird.

Melde mich, denn zu zweit strampelt es ich immer leichter, oder auch nicht!


----------



## swizzlybear (4. Mai 2010)

Gibt eine herrliche Schlammschlacht am Wochenende^^ wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Mai 2010)

Wo kann man sich den am besten durch den Dreck wühlen?
Da kann ich die neuen Rubber Queens ja gleich mal einem Härte-Test unterziehen. 
Ich wär da wohl dabei. Wann und Wo?
10:00 Uhr Bushaltestelle Riethüsli? ich würde wohl aus Altstätten rüber kommen. In St Gallen kenn ich mich aber nicht aus.


----------



## swizzlybear (5. Mai 2010)

Hi Freizeitbiker, ich kenne mich im Raum St.Gallen ebenfalls nicht aus, meine Gebiete sind weiter südwestlich: Herisau, Schwägalp, Degersheim, Flawil; Aber warten wir mal, ob sich noch ein Kenner anschliesst. Kann man in Altstätten gut biken? Habe beim letzten Besuch dort viele Downhiller gesehen. 
Lg Ralph


----------



## Freizeit-biker (5. Mai 2010)

swizzlybear schrieb:


> Hi Freizeitbiker, ich kenne mich im Raum St.Gallen ebenfalls nicht aus, meine Gebiete sind weiter südwestlich: Herisau, Schwägalp, Degersheim, Flawil; Aber warten wir mal, ob sich noch ein Kenner anschliesst. Kann man in Altstätten gut biken? Habe beim letzten Besuch dort viele Downhiller gesehen.
> Lg Ralph


Hi Ralph, 
Es gibt hier schon eine ganze Menge schöner Trails. Die Strecke vom Hirschberg nach Altsätten wird bei gutem Wetter schon recht stark von vielen "abfahrtsorientieren Bikern" genutzt. Hat schon einige anspruchsvolle Passagen. 
Im ganzen Waldgebiet zwischen Altstätten und Heerbrugg gibts aber auch jede Menge Trails. Der legendäre Trail des biklespammers von St Anton nach Marbach sollte sich inzwischen ja schon etwas rumgesprochen haben. 
Der Doppelte Wolf würde hier im Rheintal sicherlich auch mitkommen wollen. Der will sicherlich seinen neuen Untersatz austesten.

Schaun wir mal wer sich sonst noch meldet.


----------



## swizzlybear (5. Mai 2010)

Tönt superspannend. Da wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei ;-) Und das fährt ihr jewelils vom Riethüsli aus? 
Ja, hoffen wir, es melden sich noch viele. Bei diesem Schlamm dürfte es sicherlich ein riesenspass werden Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Regenschauer am Wochenende aussetzen... 

Gruss Ralph


----------



## vsy (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

solange ihr euch noch fürs Wochenende verabredet (regnets bei Euch?)... hier ein kleiner Gruss aus Finale Ligure:

Die jungen Wilden posen am Beach...




und heute wurde mit schwerem Gerät geshuttelt:




Freeriden waren wir auch - 3800 hm (downhill natürlich )




viele Grüsse
volker & shithitter


----------



## doppelter Wolf (7. Mai 2010)

ja es pisst schon die ganze Woche


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Mai 2010)

... und die Trails (Wurzelwegli) sind so seifig, dass ich mich freiwillig auf Kieswege beschränke. Ich hab heute morgen eine Fata Morgana gesehen. Da war für 5 Minuten ein Stück blauer Himmel zu sehen.


----------



## swizzlybear (7. Mai 2010)

Und euer Swizzlybear hat sich darob eine Erkältung geholt :'( 
Muss mich morgen sicher noch erholen, aber vielleicht eine kleine Runde am Sonntag? Meteoschweiz hat "teilweise sonnig"...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Mai 2010)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.....
Lass uns mal schauen was Meteo Morgen so von sich gibt. Samstags kann ich eh nur Nachmittags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheggenberger (8. Mai 2010)

gehe morgen mit dem veloclubsg mit den kanus auf die sitter das mammut-flossrennen schauen, wird sicher spassig und ev. nass aber sicher sauber. falls jemand lust hat mitzukommen, es hat noch freie plätze. wir treffen uns um 8 uhr bei der brücke wittenbach-bernhardzell. anmeldung an cheggenberger at gmx.ch. eine gute zeit wünscht, christian


----------



## Deleted 101478 (8. Mai 2010)

zurück aus Finale Ligure, würden Morgen gerne eine schöne Tour ab SG starten !
es sollte ja trocken bleiben

was geht Freunde ?

dä Bikespammer


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. Mai 2010)

Wenn Ihr mir versprecht nach einer Woche Trainigingslager mich nicht in Grund und Boden zu fahren, dann könnte ich 10:30 Uhr am Riethüsli sein. 
Passt das?


----------



## Shithitter (9. Mai 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr mir versprecht nach einer Woche Trainigingslager mich nicht in Grund und Boden zu fahren, dann könnte ich 10:30 Uhr am Riethüsli sein.
> Passt das?


Hahaha "Trainingslager"!!!
Der Fun Faktor ist viel zu hoch um bei den scharfen Trails in Finale ans Trainieren zu denken.
Keine Angst. Werde Sonntag auch dabei sein wenn ich noch irgend ein Bike bis morgen zusammen bringe.

Greez


----------



## Freizeit-biker (9. Mai 2010)

Ich mach mich mal so langsam auf den Weg. 9:28 Altstätten- Gais. Dann sollte ich passend zu 10:30 am Rietüsli sein. Ich hoffe es taucht noch jemand auf.


----------



## umlungu (9. Mai 2010)

So schnell bin ich nicht da oben. Leider ist heute Mamatag! Aber der Tag wird kommen.

Gruss an Alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelter Wolf (9. Mai 2010)

Yep heute ist Muttertag..


@Umlungu vielleicht können wir ja am Nachmittag noch was kurzes fahren.


----------



## swizzlybear (9. Mai 2010)

Ich setze doch noch aus, um die erkältung wirklich auszukurieren...


----------



## umlungu (9. Mai 2010)

doppelter Wolf schrieb:


> @Umlungu vielleicht können wir ja am Nachmittag noch was kurzes fahren.




Hallo doppelter Wolf

Leider hab ich erst jetzt gelesen. Wie sieht es bei Dir am Mittwoch um ca. 1730 aus? Natürlich nur, wenn es nicht regnet!

Gruss


----------



## umlungu (12. Mai 2010)

umlungu schrieb:


> Hallo doppelter Wolf
> 
> Leider hab ich erst jetzt gelesen. Wie sieht es bei Dir am Mittwoch um ca. 1730 aus? Natürlich nur, wenn es nicht regnet!
> 
> Gruss




Hallo doppelter Wolf

Wie sieht es für heute aus? Lust auf eine kleine Runde? Bin bis 1600 online.

Gruss Heinz


----------



## swizzlybear (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo Ostschweizer Biker. Wer hat lust auf eine Tour am Pfingstmontag? 
Gruss Ralph


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Mai 2010)

Wir werden aller vorraussicht am Samstag von Altstätten mit ein wenig Aufstiegshilfe  eine Enduro Tour machen. Erst über die Wetteerstation, Landmark, Richtung St-Anton zurück ins Rheintal Anschliessend nach Lust und Laune noch mal Richtung Hirschberg. 

Um 10:28 mit dem Bähnli von Altstätten Richtung Gais. 

Montag bin ich schon anderweitig verplant.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (21. Mai 2010)

sali mitenand

wir gehen am WE unsere Innerschweizer Kollegen besuchen !

http://www.urbikers.ch/Freeride.html

en schönä

dä Bikespammer


----------



## bergbiber74 (22. Mai 2010)

swizzlybear schrieb:


> Hallo Ostschweizer Biker. Wer hat lust auf eine Tour am Pfingstmontag?
> Gruss Ralph


 
Wenn Du noch fahren magst am Pfingsmontag, kannst Du Dich gerne melden, für eine gemütliche Runde, nichts stressiges.

Gruss, Almut


----------



## bergbiber74 (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo Blauer Fleck - Bergbiber,

Du alter Räuber- wer nur eine von drei Imbusschrauben festzieht, ist ein echter Mafiaboss, gehört einbetoniert und im Bodensee versenkt!

Gruss vom
Trogener Bergbiber, mit dem Lenker in der Hand


----------



## blauerfleck (25. Mai 2010)

Oha!
Das ist jetzt aber megapeinlichblamabelbullshitundgefährlich!!!
Ich hoffe Du hast Dich nicht auf die Nase gelegt! Das war nicht als Anschlag auf Deine Gesundheit gedacht!!! Muss ich nochmal zu kommen und reparieren? Oder gibts nichts mehr zu reparieren?

der dumme Bergbiber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergbiber74 (25. Mai 2010)

Lieber Blauerfleck-Talbiber,

mit dem Wa-wa-wackellenker im Wu-wu-wurzeltrail bergab.
Nein, gibt nichts mehr zu reparieren, zu spät...
keine Sorge, habs selber gemacht, muss ich ja auch mal lernen.

viel Sonne dieses Wochenende: ich seh aus wie die Schweizerfahne:
viel rot mit weiss dazwischen...

Liebe Grüsse,
Die Bergbiberin


----------



## DaveL (25. Mai 2010)

hopp zäme

kann man sich bei euch noch anhängen? meine bikegruppe ist leider nicht mehr aktiv und ich bike niemals alleine (d.h. im moment bike ich fast gar nicht ).

gruss 
dave


----------



## doppelter Wolf (25. Mai 2010)

Hi Dave,
Ich fahre oft abens auf den St. Anton. Wenn du willst kannst du auch mit Radln.


----------



## DaveL (25. Mai 2010)

das klingt supi. De töni ist mein haus- und lieblingsberg.  wohnst du in der gegend um au? 

dave


----------



## doppelter Wolf (25. Mai 2010)

Heerbrugg


----------



## Deleted 101478 (25. Mai 2010)

*ciao Talbiber, 
wie kann man jemand so übel mitspielen, der so gute Aelplermacronen macht ?*


----------



## bergbiber74 (26. Mai 2010)

Danke- für die Solidarität und das Kompliment!
Gerne wieder - die Aelplermagronen - und ob der Talbiber mitessen darf, das überlegen wir uns noch....


----------



## blauerfleck (26. Mai 2010)

Hey Bergbiberin,
ich möchte zu meiner Verteidigung AUSDRÜCKLICH WIEDERHOLEN: Das war kein Anschlag auf Deine Gesundheit!!! :-(((
Ich glaub, ich lade Euch mal ein zu Älplermagronen. ;-)

der Talbiber


----------



## bergbiber74 (27. Mai 2010)

Lieber Talbiber

(Was ist eigentlich ein "Talbiber"?= ein Maulwurf?)
Alles schon vergeben und vergessen, das mit dem Lenker.

Viele Grüsse aus Trogen!

Die Bergbiberin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (3. Juni 2010)

Zur Info an euch, am Wochenende 6.Juni findet in Gossau/Andwil SG der 2.Lauf des EKZ-Cup's statt.

Alle Infos dazu gibts hier.


----------



## swizzlybear (5. Juni 2010)

Bin mir noch am überlegen, ob ich starten soll... Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem EKZ Cup? Kann mein Niveau nicht so gut einschätzen, möchte nur Spass haben. Was mich etwas abschreckt, ist das fun mit den elite Damen startet. Was habt ihr startenden so in den beinen und wie lange mounainbiked ihr schon? 
Vielleicht bis morgen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 101478 (9. Juni 2010)

ciao zäme
zuerst ein Kompliment an alle Generoso Finisher in diesem Thread !

nun geht der Bikespammer wieder einmal "Velofahren"
am So. startet er um 10h HB St.Gallen, einfahren bis Appenzell.
oder um 11h in Appenzell dann via Kaubad auf die Scheidegg.
nach einer wohlverdienten Pause geht es auf dem Höhenweg auf den Klosterspitz.
jetzt kommt das Zückerchen !!!!!
und schon sind wir wieder in Appenzell

freu mich sehr, wenn mich jemand begleitet

dä Bikespammer


----------



## Deleted 101478 (22. Juni 2010)

*heeee Jungs, was geht am Wochenende ?*


----------



## vsy (23. Juni 2010)

ich weiss noch nicht - hab am WE evtl. mein Bike nicht zur Verfügung (ähm, Rahmentausch ).
Wenn doch, hab ich nur Sonntag Zeit.

Gruäs
volker


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Juni 2010)

vsy schrieb:


> ich weiss noch nicht - hab am WE evtl. mein Bike nicht zur Verfügung (ähm, Rahmentausch ).
> Wenn doch, hab ich nur Sonntag Zeit.
> 
> Gruäs
> volker


 
Wie Rahmentausch? 
Probleme bei einem sochen Markenprodukt?

Bin am WE auch nicht da. Gemeinsames Bikeweekend. Sollte vom Wetter ja besser werden als das Vergangene.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vsy (23. Juni 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Wie Rahmentausch?
> Probleme bei einem sochen Markenprodukt?



jep. Ganz kleine Risse oben am Steuerkopf, wo die obere Lagerschale eingeklebt ist. Evtl. "nur" im Lack, naja trotzdem... da C'dale nicht zimperlich ist, tauschen sie vorsorglich den Rahmen. Find ich 

volker


----------



## bergbiber74 (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo Bikespammer,

wenn alle Jungs keine Zeit haben oder kaputte Bikes...fährst Du auch mit Mädels?
Oder nicht.....?

Gruss, Almut


----------



## cheggenberger (25. Juni 2010)

fahre am 24h Rennen in Davos in einem 2er Team und bin damit gut ausgelastet. Hoffe ich bin bis morgen wieder richtig gesund. gerne ein andermal. christian


----------



## Deleted 101478 (25. Juni 2010)

fahr ich auch mit Mädels ???? 
sehr gerne !
morgen Sa. Ostschweiz oder So. eine Züri Oberland Runde
sag was du möchtest, 
freu mich
Andreas


----------



## bergbiber74 (25. Juni 2010)

Sonnntag muss ich leider arbeiten,
Samstag hab ich morgens bis nachmittags Zeit, wenn Dir das nicht zu kurz ist, für eine Appenzellerrunde. Kann um 9 Uhr oder 9.30 an dem Froschteich an der St. Georgener Strasse sein, zum Beispiel.

Du kannst dann aussuchen, wo es langgeht, ich glaub Du kennst Dich besser aus.

Wenn Du magst, kannst Du mir ja noch eine PN mit Deiner Handynummer schicken.

Gruss, Almut


----------



## Deleted 101478 (27. Juni 2010)

Montag Abend etwas Fun haben ?
den Waldregg Trail rocken ?
Treff 19 Uhr Veloflicki SG !


----------



## bergbiber74 (28. Juni 2010)

Muss heute leider lang arbeiten....Dir viel Spass und Hals- und Beinbruch!


----------



## Deleted 101478 (2. Juli 2010)

*oooooh, heute war ein Höhepunkt dieser Saison !*

http://www.kulturfestival.ch/index.php/programm/do-010710/

äxgüsi, zurück zum Thema !

am Sonntag gehen wir auf eine Appenzeller Tour.
um 10 gehts los an der Felsenstrasse in St.Gallen.
dann via Gais, Eggerstanden, Montlinger Schwamm auf den Ruhsitz !
von da eine coooole Abfahrt nach Brüllisau und wieder zurück nach SG

dä Bikespammer


----------



## Unicum (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich ziehe demnächst in die Region SH und suche ein paar nette Leute, die einen alten Sack mit dickem Bauch den Berg hoch ziehen? Na, wäre das nicht eine neue Herausforderung? Beim Runterfahren bremse ich dann auch nur ein wenig mehr als gewohnt. ;-)
Beste Grüße!


----------



## Deleted 101478 (8. Juli 2010)

isch das gar am end dä bergbiber gsi hüt obed !

gruss aus st.gallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (8. Juli 2010)

i ha scho lang nüt me vom cheggenberger ghört ?

isch do öpe ä frau im spiel ?


----------



## bergbiber74 (9. Juli 2010)

ja...das war der bergab-bergbiber..flitz!
Fährst Du mal wieder eine "Mädels-Runde" mit mir?


Gruss aus Trogen


----------



## Deleted 101478 (9. Juli 2010)

am Sonntag gehen wir auf den Kunkelspass und weiter !

http://www.traildevils.ch/trail.php?tid=74

start um 10.30 in Bad Ragaz

dä Bikespammer


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. Juli 2010)

Hallo Bikespammer,

Kann ich mich noch anschliessen?

Wo in Bad Ragaz trefft Ihr euch? Direkt am Bahnhof?

Ich wäre um 10:18 mit der Bahn in Bad Ragaz am Bahnhof.


----------



## cheggenberger (10. Juli 2010)

na ja, der cheggenberger ist tatsächlich amourös recht beschäftig, aber morgen bin ich wieder mal dabei. bikespammer hat gemailt, dass wir eine andere route fahren und in chur starten. zug 9'02 ab st. gallen. bis morgen, christian


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. Juli 2010)

OK. Hab ich mitbekommen. Ich steig um 9:42 in Altstätten in den Zug nach Chur. Entweder ich find euch im Zug oder wir treffen uns in Chur.

Bis Morgen


----------



## cheggenberger (11. Juli 2010)

Heute auf der Alp Mora Tour. Es war heiss und trocken, aber wunderschöne Tiefblicke. Danke an bikespammer fürs Organisieren. Christian
Photos unter http://picasaweb.google.ch/cheggenberger/20100711AlpMora#


----------



## Deleted 101478 (19. Juli 2010)

bergbiber74 schrieb:


> ja...das war der bergab-bergbiber..flitz!
> Fährst Du mal wieder eine "Mädels-Runde" mit mir?
> 
> 
> Gruss aus Trogen



Mädels-Runde ?
aber sehr gerne !
z.B. am Sa. 7.Aug. auf eine Appenzeller Tour ?
würde mich freuen wenn du Zeit hättest
dä Bikespammer

p.s. habe gemerkt der Talbiber fährt im Moment lieber sein schweres 2Rad aus


----------



## bergbiber74 (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo Bikespammer,

muss die nächsten Wochenenden arbeiten...
vieleicht geht mal eine Feierabendrunde?

(Blöder Monat: arbeiten, während der Sommer an mir vorbeizieht...so bekommt man wenigstens keinen Sonnenbrand)

ich meld mich, okay?

PS: Stimmt - den Talbiber seh ich grad auch nur KTM fahren oder KTM tanken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (21. Juli 2010)

oder KTM tanken....


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Juli 2010)

Hoi miteinander, 
Mein verlängerte Wochenende ist gerade geplatzt. 
Ich möchte Samstag oder Sonntag auf jeden Fall eine ausgedehnte Tour machen. Hat jemand schon was geplant wo ich mich anschliessen könnte?
Alternativ würde ich sonst mit dem Freerider nach Flims fahren. Da hätte ich noch 2 Mitfahrgelegenheiten von Altstätten aus anzubieten.


----------



## cheggenberger (22. Juli 2010)

Bike Race Toggenburg   http://www.bikeparty.ch/bikerace/
für die fraktion der techniker/abfahrer gibt es am wochenende im toggenburg/unterwasser einen leckerbissen. also jungs, protektoren mitnehmen und gas geben, und das erst noch ohne lange anreise. viel spass wünscht, christian


----------



## doppelter Wolf (22. Juli 2010)

Bike Ticket to ride Uwe.. ev am Sonntag??


----------



## Deleted 101478 (23. Juli 2010)

*achtung, Rothornbahn fährt nicht dieses Jahr, wegen totalrevision !*


----------



## doppelter Wolf (23. Juli 2010)

ups aber runde rot wäre auch nett..

http://www.gps-touren.ch/tourenEinzel.php?s=2&tourId=529


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Juli 2010)

Das wäre doch schon mal was. 
Auch wenn mein Swisstopo fürs Garmin immer noch nicht angekommen ist. (schon seit 14 Tagen verschollen). Seitdem DHL versucht die Paketbeföderung in der Schweiz nicht mehr durch die Post machen zu lassen ist bei denen nur noch Chaos. In Summe kann ich 4 Bikes befördern. Wären also noch 2 Plätze frei. Oder wir fahren mit der Bahn.


----------



## loVELOve (17. August 2010)

Salutti Tutti
Ich mach euch mal drauf Aufmerksam, dass schon bald der Herbst naht!
Und das heisst es wird wieder Vollgras-Zeit!! 
Also schon mal Vormerken - anmelden - auch Helfer sind gesucht und können sich auf der Event-Site direkt in ne Helferliste eintragen!!
Unser Verein hofft auf unzählige Teilnehmer und natürlich ein bisschen besseres Wetter als letztes Jahr!! Also das Wetter haben wir schon mal bestellt - leider ist noch keine Lieferbestätigung eingetroffen!!!

http://www.vollgras.ch


----------



## Deleted 101478 (2. September 2010)

hallo Gemeinde,

wie ihr seht ist bald Vollgras und dann kommt bekanntlich eh der Winter !
darum lädt der Verein Fun Park alle interessierten Freireiter zu einem Grillplausch ein.
wir treffen uns am So. 19.Sept. ab 10h bei der Feuerstelle auf dem Hirschberg
dabei kann individuel die Abfahrt nach Altstätten oder Gais gefahren werden.
Essen und Getränke bitte selber mitbringen.
Freue mich auf eine gemütliche Runde !
Achtung: findet nur bei guter Witterung statt, info an dieser Stelle

dä Bikespammer


----------



## pauli_rider (8. September 2010)

pauli_rider schrieb:


> Tach zusammen
> 
> Nachdem mein Herz jetzt in St. Gallen einen Schatz gefunden hat bin ich dort auch häufiger. Waren jetzt am WE mal etwas an der Sitter lang und haben nach Trails Ausschau gehalten. Aber nix schlaues gefunden. Das was ich so in Euer Gallery sehe macht ja einen schönen Eindruck. Wo finde ich denn den Waldegg-Flicki-Trail? Bzw. wo ist denn der "Bikepark" bei Peter&Paul?
> 
> ...



So - nachdem wir tatsächlich den Waldegg-Trail mal gefunden haben suchen wir noch mehr von dem Zeug. Leider haben die Sprünge und der Drop (war vor ca. 5 Wochen dort) ziemlich gelitten und die Landung ist (mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt) etwas ambitioniert - aber soweit hat dann alles gepasst... - also über weitere Trails dieser Liga würde ich mich sehr freuen... Danke schonmal!


----------



## Deleted 101478 (8. September 2010)

sali pauli rider

ja bin auch erschrocken in was für einem Zustand der Waldeggtrail nach den ausgiebigen Regenfällen ist.
da wartet viel Arbeit auf uns !
solches Zeugs gibt es z.b. auch von der Solitüde zum Bahnhof Haggen.

viel Spass


----------



## Deleted 101478 (11. September 2010)

dä Bikespammer geht morn wieder auf Tour !
start 7.02h HB SG via Chur nach Savognin.
von dort eine gemütliche CC Runde zur Alp Flix
mit Traumhafter Aussicht über Marmorera See 
und umliegende Berge !
bis dann


----------



## vsy (11. September 2010)

interessant, aber das schaffe ich zeitlich leider nicht.

viel Spass wünscht
v.


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2010)

da die Tour zur ALp Flix auch hier angesprochen wurde, erlaube ich mir ein paar Bilder von diesem sehr schönen Tag in den Bergen zu posten 

Irgendwo da oben ist das Ziel 




Da hinten gings los ... 




Ganz hinten sieht man die Lenzerheide 




Fast oben 




Oben 




ein Hochmoor auf 2000m (Alp Flix)




Auf dem Rückweg


----------



## vsy (13. September 2010)

hallo mzaskar,

das sind verflixt schöne Bilder... von Alp Flix!  
Sind die jetzt von gestern?

Gruss
volker


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2010)

Ja, sind von gestern  Das Aufstehen hat sich gelohnt  
Hoffe mal BikeSpammer kam gut zu Hause an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (14. September 2010)

0 Problemo
war ein langer Tag aber seeehr schön !


----------



## cheggenberger (17. September 2010)

Morgen findet in St. Gallen die Velo-Expo von sechs Fachhändlern statt. 

www.velostgallen.com

Ich werde dort sein und die neuen Bikes auf dem Testparcour quälen. christian


----------



## Deleted 101478 (18. September 2010)

das Wetter macht mit, wir gehen am Sonntag auf den Hirschberg !
um 11 in SG auf's Gaiser Bähnli oder um 12 bei der Feuerstelle.

dä Bikespammer


----------



## doppelter Wolf (18. September 2010)

ist das die Feuerstelle in Richtung Wurzeltrail??


----------



## Deleted 101478 (18. September 2010)

*yes Sir*
und Wurst nicht vergessen !


----------



## doppelter Wolf (18. September 2010)

ihr mach ein Feuer im Wald?? Wie lange seit ihr denn da an dem Platz? Ich wollte ab Heerbrugg fahren und weiss dann nicht genau wie lange das dauert..


----------



## doppelter Wolf (19. September 2010)

leider war kein Biker bei der Feuerstelle anzutreffen..danke den zweien die mich ins Schlepp Tau genommen haben.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (19. September 2010)

sorry, dann warst du am falschen Ort !
wir waren ca. um 12 oben und das Feuer hat schon gebrannt.
dank an Manni und seine Familie, timing war super.
nach dem St.Galler Stumpen runter nach Altstätten
unterwegs noch die Bergamont Clique und Freireiter aus Appenzell getroffen
hat riesig Spass gemacht
in Altstätten gleich aufs nächste Bähnli und nochmal hoch auf den Hirschberg
nun zum Abschluss den Trail zum Schiesstand wieder mal gefahren
war ein super Tag, schade haben wir uns verpasst !
vieleicht schaft's Shithitter einmal den Film den wir gemacht haben hier hochzuladen
dä Bikespammer


----------



## mountain-ralf (21. September 2010)

Hi bikespammer,

Hirschberg ist doch linke Seite, wenn man von Altstätten hoch nach
Stoos-Rietli fährt? 

Waren die Trails einigermaßen trocken, war vor ein paar Wochen mal da,
da war es ziemlich nass. Bin weiter unten dann in ein arg ausgewaschenes Bachbett gelangt, gibt es da noch andere Wege möglichst als Trail?

Danke dir schonmal für den einen oder anderen Typ

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (21. September 2010)

ciao Ralf

die Trail's waren sehr gut, von ein paar Schlammlöchern abgesehen.
es gibt einige Varianten die aber schwer zu beschreiben sind.
Komm einfach mal mit !

dä Bikespammer


----------



## mountain-ralf (22. September 2010)

Hi Bikespammer,

die Einladung nehme ich gerne an.
Leider soll es ab Freitag wieder regnen. Donnerstag bist du
oder jemand anderst nicht zufällig am Hirschberg unterwegs?

Bin am überlegen ob ich das gute Wetter noch ausnutze und
Do Urlaub nehme. Wer weiß, was das diesjährige bescheidene
Wetter noch so bringt! Ansonsten dann ein anderesmal.

Bis dann     Ralf


----------



## cheggenberger (22. September 2010)

Bikespammer als Zeitungsstar. unter dem Link

http://www.tagblatt.ch/lokales/stgallen/tb-st/Trails-auf-der-Zielgeraden;art186,1610464

könnt ihr den roten Baron im St. Galler Tagblatt in voller Fahrt bewundern. Hoffe, dass der Bau der drei Trails nicht dazu führt, dass im Gegenzug Naturtrails gesperrt werden, weil die Biker auf die "Kunsttrails" kanalisiert werden sollen. Dann ginge der Schuss wirklich hinten raus. Ich habe keine Lust mich mit ein paar Sprüngen und Anlegern abspeisen zu lassen. Christian


----------



## Deleted 101478 (30. September 2010)

bikespammer an alle. 
saisonabschluss die zweite.
sonntag mit föhn sonnig.
nutzen wir die gelegenheit.
start 11.30 restaurant st.anton.
läubliweg runter nach altstätten.
und wenn die zeit reicht noch mehr.
let's rock
dä bikespammer


----------



## DaveL (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo
Komme morgen auch mit. 
Welches ist das restaurant st.anton?

dave


----------



## Shithitter (2. Oktober 2010)

DaveL schrieb:


> Hallo
> Komme morgen auch mit.
> Welches ist das restaurant st.anton?
> 
> dave



Hallo Dave.

Das untere Restaurant:
http://www.st-antonoberegg.ch/
Wenn Du von Gais los fährst, wir sind ca. 10:30 bei Badiparkplatz.

Gruss Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaveL (3. Oktober 2010)

Morge

Danke für die info. Ihr müsst in Gais nicht warten, fahre über die andere seite auf den töni (berneck, grüner baum)

bis denn
dave


----------



## Shithitter (4. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag war wieder mal Hammer Wetter.
Trotz Verspätungen & technischen Problemchen hatten wir eine coole (interkantonale) Truppe. 

Viel Fotos gabs nicht, leider hab ich für Karin vergessen den Läubliweg-Wegweiser zu fotografieren.

Die kleine Ausbeute unter folgendem Link:
http://picasaweb.google.ch/soulridepilots/StAnton#

@ Trialking Dave: Sind die Helmkameraaufnahmen was geworden?

Greez Chris


----------



## Deleted 101478 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hammer Wetter, Hammer Trail's und eine Hammer Bike Truppe war da unterwegs !

thanx sagt der Spammer


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2010)

sehr schöne Bildeer  ich glaube ichsollte mich nächstesmal zur Tour anmelden


----------



## vsy (5. Oktober 2010)

hallo,

ja, das muss  (wieder) eine wirklich sehr schöne Tour gewesen sein - sind auch tolle Pics geworden!
Leider war ich krank bzw. bin's noch ein bisschen. 

Danke noch Chris für die SMS-Einladung... wir haben uns leider auch schon länger nicht mehr gesehen.


Ich hab nächste Woche (11.-17.10.) eine Woche frei und wollte eigentlich Biken gehen... die Wetteraussichten schauen aber nicht so berauschend aus.
Sollte es sich (evtl. auch erst gegen Ende der Woche) bessern: Hat jemand Lust+Zeit 2-3 Tage zum Biken mitzukommen? 
Location hängt natürlich vom Wetter ab, aber das Jura würde mich mal interessieren (war aber noch nie da).

viele Grüsse
volker


----------



## umlungu (5. Oktober 2010)

Hoi mitanand!

Ja, das sieht nach einer tollen Tour aus. Hat vielleicht jemand die GPS Daten aufgezeichnet?

PS.: Hab nun auch ein Fully, also vielleicht bin ich auch mal dabei. War leider dieses schöne WE auf Geschäftsreise. 

Gruss Heinz


----------



## doppelter Wolf (5. Oktober 2010)

Das kann ich dir auch zeigen Heinz..


----------



## Shithitter (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute.

Wenn ihr fleissig im Forum hängt solltet ihr eigentlich die nächste Ausfahrt nicht verpassen. Stay tuned...

@ Volker: Gute Besserung. Wär schön wenn du auch wieder mal dabei wärst.


 Am Weekend 16. & 17.10. ist VOLLGRAS wie Bikespammer auch
 schon gep(r)ostet  hat. Als echte Biker ist es eure
 verdammte Pflicht, diesen Event mindestens als Zuschauer, besser
 als Helfer oder Teilnehmer zu unterstützen.

Check: www.vollgras.ch


----------



## umlungu (6. Oktober 2010)

doppelter Wolf schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir auch zeigen Heinz..



Hoi doppelter Wolf

Ouu, lang lang ist es her. Hab schon einige km's und hm's in den Beinchen. Dieses WE ist leider schon ausgebucht. Aber gerne mach ich wieder mal eine Runde mit Dir. Mein Fully ist zwar nicht ein echter downhiller altes Epic), aber sicher besser als mein Hardy. 

Ich melde mich dann mal wieder, hoffentlich bevor der grosse Schnee kommt! 

Gruss Heinz


----------



## DaveL (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Schöne töni-runde letzten sonntag. Wetter, biker und trails, alles hat gepasst. 

Die videos vom sonntag sind ok. Habe sie auf youtube hochgeladen. Wegen problemen mit dem urheberrecht sind die videos ohne sound (stumm). 

Töni-Marbach Teil1: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuyCgsBjCyE"]YouTube        - TÃ¶ni-Marbach Teil1[/nomedia]
Töni-Marbach Teil2: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFvzqpV71dE"]YouTube        - TÃ¶ni-Marbach Teil2[/nomedia]

dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shithitter (6. Oktober 2010)

Hey Dave, super Video! 

Sollte mich anspornen, endlich meine Clips von anderen Abfahrten in die Röhre hochzuladen.

Greez Chris


----------



## pauli_rider (8. Oktober 2010)

DaveL schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Schöne töni-runde letzten sonntag. Wetter, biker und trails, alles hat gepasst.
> 
> ...



Tach,

schöne Bilder - wo findet man denn diesen Trail? Gibt es da eine "ungefähre" Beschreibung? 

Besten Dank!
pauli_rider


----------



## Deleted 101478 (8. Oktober 2010)

Shithitter schrieb:


> Hey Dave, super Video!
> 
> Sollte mich anspornen, endlich meine Clips von anderen Abfahrten in die Röhre hochzuladen.
> 
> Greez Chris



richtig, z.b. Hirschberg letzthin !

kompliment an Dave, eine schöne Erinnerung !


----------



## Deleted 101478 (9. Oktober 2010)

und schon wieder eine Herbsttour !

So. 10h abfahrt HB SG bis Sargans dann hoch auf den Palfries
und wieder ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunter nach Sargans.
der Shithitter hat sich freundlicherweise bereiterklärt die Tour zu führen.

also bis Morgen
dä Bikespammer


----------



## vsy (9. Oktober 2010)

buaaaaah - 
bin nach meiner Erkältung leider noch nicht wieder so fit... zumindest nicht für Palfries.

wünsche euch eine schöne Abfahrt.
volker


----------



## Shithitter (10. Oktober 2010)

vsy schrieb:


> buaaaaah -
> bin nach meiner Erkältung leider noch nicht wieder so fit... zumindest nicht für Palfries.
> 
> wünsche euch eine schöne Abfahrt.
> volker



War ein super sonniger Tag. Der Anstieg zum Palfris war anstrengend, dafür wurden wir (Shithitter & bikespammer) mit Sonnenschein, Hammer Aussicht & Mörder Abfahrt belohnt. 
Fotos gabs keine, da ich auch nicht mit so tollem Wetter gerechnet habe & Kamera zuhause liess.
So kann ich euch leider kein Salz in eure Wunden streuen...


@Volker: Werd bald wieder fit, das Wetter bleibt weiter so schön.


----------



## cheggenberger (11. Oktober 2010)

Etienne und ich hatten im Tessin wettermässig ein Kontrasprogramm. Zwei Tage Nebel, kein Sonnenstrahl. 



Dafür waren die Trails am Monte Tamaro und Cardada allererste Sahne. Der neue Downhill von der Mittelstation des Tamaro war ganz einfach der Hammer.
Habe diese Woche Ferien und wäre mal für eine Tour zu haben (Kamor oder so). Dienstag abend wird die Lupine angeworfen Treffpunkt 18'30 vor der Kreuzbleichehalle. Gruss, christian


----------



## cheggenberger (12. Oktober 2010)

Gestern auf dem Kamor



Abfahrt ins Rheintal



Und auf dem Heimweg, Weniger Weiher


----------



## cheggenberger (12. Oktober 2010)

Krapf Bike Cup
die spezielle Plausch-Rennserie im Thurgau. Am Start sind alle Stärkeklassen vom 7 jährigen Kid bis Ralph Näf. Dank Handycap Start kann sogar ich ein Rennen gewinnen. Info unter 
http://www.krapfradsport.ch/index.php?action=show_design&seite=bikecup

1 So. 17.Okt 09.30h Stelzenhof Ottenberg oberhalb Weinfelden

2 So. 24.Okt. 09.30h Schönenberg

3 So. 31.Okt. 09.30h Scherzinger Wald

4 So. 07.Nov. 09.30h Halingen - Matzingen

5 So. 21.Nov. 09.30h Oppikon - Bussnang

6 So. 28.Nov. 09.30hSteckborn - Hard

7 Sa.  04.Dez. 13.00h Niederhelfenschwil

Würde mich freuen, am Sonntag ein paar von euch anzutreffen. Wir sind sechs vom Veloclub St. Gallen die teilnehmen. Volker, bist du auch wieder dabei? Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (12. Oktober 2010)

*wo war der cheggenberger ?*


----------



## vsy (13. Oktober 2010)

Uiiih, sehr schöne Bilder vom Montag!
Wieso bin ich bloss nicht mitgekommen?  Selbst schuld.

Ich war heute Nachmittag noch unterwegs - da wollt ich nicht noch NightRides machen.

Diese Woche habe ich auch frei, wäre zum Biken also zu haben.
Allerdings hatte ich erst eine fiese Erkältung und bin heute das erste Mal seither gefahren. (Schlechte Voraussetzung für den KrapfCup... aber mal sehen - Bock habe ich schon!)

Christian, wann fährts Du wieder? Und hat nicht auch der der andere Chriz (Shithitter) Mittwochs frei und Zeit zum Biken? 

Mich würde mal der Kronberg interessieren - gibts da eine gute Tour up/down?

Gruss
volker


----------



## cheggenberger (13. Oktober 2010)

hoi volker, bin heute in winterthur am "schätzälä". der kronberg ist bis zur scheidegg ein bikeweg, aber von dort ist er verboten. unter der woche könntest du aber von der scheidegg alles auf dem wanderweg richtung appenzell fahren. im winter eine wunderschöne schneeschuhtour und auf dem bike wohl auch wunderschön. ich wäre für den freitag noch frei und es ist wohl der letzte schöne tag. wir könnten ja st. gallen - waldegg - hohe buche - gäbris - hoher hirschberg fahren. tönt nach vielen bergen, ist aber gut zu machen. wer kommt mit? 
sorry an den spammer, warst wohl gestern abend bei der kreuzbleiche. hatte kurzfristig ein magenproblem, ohne alkohol.....christian


----------



## Deleted 101478 (13. Oktober 2010)

ahaaaa, OLMA !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vsy (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Christian,

gilt das noch mit Freitag? Allerdings bitte nicht allzu früh (ab 11?) ... ich bin heute noch auf der Olma. 

volker


----------



## Shithitter (17. Oktober 2010)

Heute am Vollgras 2010....
...mein Atem stockte...
...der, nein DER....
....ROTE BARON!!!! 

...er ist wieder aufgetaucht...
...der Mythos lebt!!!
...wird seine wahre Identität jemals aufgedeckt???...
The Stig von Top Gear hat seinen Helm auch abgenommen nach jahrelangem Rätseln


Stay tuned, check www.vollgras.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shithitter (18. Oktober 2010)

So, meine Fotos vom Vollgras sind jetzt online.

Enjoy...

http://picasaweb.google.ch/soulridepilots/Vollgras2010#


----------



## Deleted 101478 (20. Oktober 2010)

hallo Gemeinde,



die Tage werden schon seit einer Weile merklich kÃ¼rzer



das Laub auf den Trailâs raschelt unter den Stollen deines Bikes



und nun setzt sich eine erste Zuckerschicht auf die sanften HÃ¼gel unseres Reviers.



es kommt unweigerlich die Zeit unsere jÃ¤hrliche Pilgertour durchzufÃ¼hren.



Am Sonntag 7.Nov. besammeln wir uns wieder um 9.30h an der Felsenstrasse in SG

Start um 10h auf den Jakobsweg bis St.Peterszell und Ã¼ber Hochkamm zurÃ¼ck.



http://picasaweb.google.ch/soulridepilots/2008SeasonEndTourNr1#



fÃ¼r die, die noch nie dabei waren, oben ein paar Impressionen.

Das wird eine gemÃ¼tliche CC Tour von ca. 4 - 5Std. je nach Wetter

natÃ¼rlich mit Einkehr in einer heimeligen Gaststube.



Also bis bald

DÃ¤ Bikespammer


----------



## cheggenberger (26. Oktober 2010)

Heute abend nachtritt mit lampe. Treffpunkt 18'30 vor der kreuzbleichehalle in st. gallen. diesmal sollte mein magen mitmachen. christian


----------



## mountain-ralf (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie es am Hirschberg und St.Anton bei Altstätten
auf den Trails aussieht?

Noch teilweise Schnee bzw. jetzt arg matschig oder doch schon wieder 
einigermaßen trocken?

Wäre super wenn jemand Info's hätte!


----------



## doppelter Wolf (30. Oktober 2010)

im Moment ist es föhnig da wäre ich vorsichtig im Wald..aber wenn Föhn ist trocknet es in der Regel aber auch schnell ab..​


----------



## Deleted 101478 (30. Oktober 2010)

heeeee Jungs,

mer hönd ä Wochä super Wetter ghaa ond i bhauptä, 
so gaili Trails bi däre Herbschtstimmig gits nümä so schnell !

drum gseht mer sich Morn of äm Hirschberg

dä Spammer


----------



## Shithitter (31. Oktober 2010)

bikespammer schrieb:


> heeeee Jungs,
> 
> mer hönd ä Wochä super Wetter ghaa ond i bhauptä,
> so gaili Trails bi däre Herbschtstimmig gits nümä so schnell !
> ...



*WORD!!!!*
Genau so wars. 2x Hirschberg Altstätten runter, mmmmmh!!! Bei besten Bedingungen.


----------



## mountain-ralf (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi Shithitter und Bikespammer,

Schade, daß ich Heute leider keine Zeit hatte!
Wetter soll ja Morgen ungefähr gleich sein, sind die Abfahrten
vom St.Anton nach Marbach erfahrungsgemäß auch so schnell
trocken wie am Hirschberg? Morgen zufällig nochmal vor Ort?
Fährt eigentlich die Bahn nicht mehr, finde Online im SBB

Danke schonmal 

mountain-ralf
keine Verbindung mehr, nur noch Bus!


----------



## doppelter Wolf (31. Oktober 2010)

morgen St. Anton wäre ich auch noch zu haben..


----------



## Shithitter (31. Oktober 2010)

mountain-ralf schrieb:


> Hi Shithitter und Bikespammer,
> 
> Schade, daß ich Heute leider keine Zeit hatte!
> Wetter soll ja Morgen ungefähr gleich sein, sind die Abfahrten
> ...



Hallo Ralf.

Die SBB fährt dich nicht den Stoss rauf, dafür gibts das Appenzeller Bähnli, welches jeweils um xx:28 Richtung Stoss rauf fährt.
St. Anton sollte auch trocken sein. Wünsche dir viel Spass morgen.

Gruss Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain-ralf (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi ihr zwei,

vielen Dank, für die schnellen Antworten. Appenzähler Bähnli war ich auch schon auf
der Homepage, da wird man dann auf SBB weitergeleitet, wo nur noch Busverbindungen
kommen. Wo ich mal vor 5-6 Wochen geschaut habe, kamen gleich Verbindungen
und auch Preise fürs Bähnli!  
Kommen morgen zu zweit ca. 11.00-11.15 auf Parkplatz bei der Stoos/Rietli Bahn.
Auf jedenfall wollen wir zuerst Hirschberg und dann vielleicht St. Anton. Wenn du 
Lust hat doppelter Wolf, dann schau doch einfach vorbei.

Nochmals Danke für eure schnellen Reaktionen und Grüße       RALF


----------



## cheggenberger (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen, alle im Winterschlaf? Die Wintersaison hat begonnen und die Trails sind tief gepudert fürs Techniktraining. Am Dienstag abend gehen wir vom veloclubsg bei trockener Witterung auf die Trails, Treffpunkt 19 Uhr vor der Sporthalle Kreuzbleiche, St. Gallen. also, werft die Lupine an und kommt mit, Christian


----------



## Deleted 101478 (23. Januar 2011)

muss diese Seite wieder einmal aus der versenkung holen !

*Am 18. Feb. werden wir wieder mal einen Nachtride machen.

Treff ist 19h in der Velo Flicki in SG

Dann geht es kreuz und quer über die Eggen und bevor die Füße restlos eingefroren sind 

sitzen wir im Rest. Brand beim Fondue !

aus diesem Grund muss ich eine Woche vorher wissen wer mitmacht, wegen Reservation.

Und natürlich findet die Fahrt bei jeder Witterung statt.



Guter Start

Dä Bikespammer
*


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Februar 2011)

http://www.tagblatt.ch/ostschweiz/s.../Einsprache-gegen-Bike-Strecke;art186,1680696

*Einsprache gegen Bike-Strecke*


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Februar 2011)

*Dä Bikespammer läd ein*
*vol III*


----------



## Shithitter (15. Februar 2011)

Sonntags wurden unsere neuen Stühle artgerecht ausgefahren & mit ihrer natürlichen Umgebung vertraut gemacht.
Bikespammer wurde von seinem Mustang abgeworfen, tschüss Bremshebel.
Shithitter hat ja immer einen vollen Rucksack, zum Glück auch mit einer Rolle Klebeband was sich sehr bewährt hat um eine Weiterfahrt zu ermöglichen.

Hier Teil 1 von der Abfahrt:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-_bfBzyt74"]YouTube        - LÃ¤ubliweg Part1[/nomedia]

enjoy.

Teil 2 folgt später.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2011)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike


----------



## Shithitter (15. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike



Vielen Dank, das Scott Genius macht echt Spass.
Dein Fuhrpark ist auch nicht zu verachten.

By the way - meine Fuhrparkliste ist ja gar nicht mehr aktuell:
Ransom, Santa Cruz & Canyon haben jetzt neue stolze Besitzer.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (16. Februar 2011)

heee Chris, 
bist aber auch flott unterwegs mit deinem neuen Baby !
und nochmals thanx für die erste Hilfe 
dä Bikespammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2011)

Shithitter schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, das Scott Genius macht echt Spass.
> Dein Fuhrpark ist auch nicht zu verachten.
> 
> By the way - meine Fuhrparkliste ist ja gar nicht mehr aktuell:
> Ransom, Santa Cruz & Canyon haben jetzt neue stolze Besitzer.



Wird sich bald ändern  ich bin schon ganz uffgrrescht  

Habe ich das richtig gesehen, Bikespammer hat auch etwas neues?


----------



## Shithitter (17. Februar 2011)

Teil 2 ist jetzt auch online.
Mein erster Abflug auf dem neuen Bike ist auch drauf, haha...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyLTnhhU5Tk"]YouTube        - LÃ¤ubliweg Part2[/nomedia]

Enjoy!


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2011)

Ein gar schönes Wegelein


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Februar 2011)

Shithitter schrieb:


> Teil 2 ist jetzt auch online.
> Mein erster Abflug auf dem neuen Bike ist auch drauf, haha...
> 
> YouTube - LÃ¤ubliweg Part2
> ...


und da soll ich mit bikespammer und co runtergefahren sein im 2009??
na ja nun weiss ich warum ich 2 mal nen tollen abflug hatte....
@chriz glückwunsch zu deinen verkäufen!!


----------



## Shithitter (27. Februar 2011)

Heute Pisswetter, darum Review vom letzten Sonntag wo ein paar tapfere Biker den Fürst auf ihren Schlachtrössern besuchten.

Part 1:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTfm4_4h_pM"]YouTube        - Gafleiyoutube1[/nomedia]
enjoy...


----------



## Deleted 101478 (27. Februar 2011)

*ganz grosses Kino, thanx an das Filmteam !*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (27. Februar 2011)

heeeee chrigi, erst um halb sechs nach hause gekommen ?


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2011)

hohe Trittfrequenz sage ich da nur


----------



## swizzlybear (27. Februar 2011)

Super Film, vorallem der 2. Teil ;-) Da bekommt man wieder richtig Lust zum Biken. Würde gerne mal mit euch fahren gehen. 

Gruss aus Gossau


----------



## Shithitter (27. Februar 2011)

bikespammer schrieb:


> heeeee chrigi, erst um halb sechs nach hause gekommen ?



Hey Spammer, danke für die Props. Teil 2 kommt heute Abend.
Haha, bin heute nach Dürüm Frühstück dann auch endlich nach hause gekommen. 

@swizzlbear:
bist willkommen, was als nächstes läuft steht ja meistens hier im Forum.
Gratuliere dir zum Trek Session, sicher ein Hammer Hobel für gröberes Geläuf.


----------



## Shithitter (27. Februar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA6kvoMaLOU"]YouTube        - Gafleiyoutube2[/nomedia]

Teil 2 vom Fürstenride.

Hab mich heute noch für Generoso Bike Marathon & Lenzerheide Bike Attack angemolden. Shithitter lazy racing team


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. Februar 2011)

Hoi Chris, 
Bike Marthon und Bike Attack? Das ist ja ein starkes Kontrastprogramm. Bei der Bike Attack da bin ich auch dabei. 
Ich fahre vorher sicherlich ein paar mal dort hoch um meine Arme dran zu gewöhnen. Da sollten wir es doch mal schaffen zuammen hin zu kommen, oder?

Wenn da sonst noch Interesse besteht: Der Andrang ist gewaltig. Es sind nur noch 90 von 777 Startplätzen frei.


----------



## Shithitter (28. Februar 2011)

Hey Uwe.

Ist doch gar nicht so ein Kontrastprogramm, beim Bike Attack muss man auch aufwärts fahren & die Abfahrten sind an beiden Orten der Grund für die Teilnahme.

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein neuer Freeride Hobel.
Ist echt ungewohnt wenn man vor dem Biken nicht zwischen 3 Bikes auswählen muss.

Aber habe mein Budget vom Rüstungsprogramm 2011 noch nicht aufgebraucht.

Bin dabei wenn du in die Lenzerheide gehst.


----------



## Shithitter (2. März 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *Dä Bikespammer läd ein*
> *vol III*



Nicht vergessen! Diesen Sonntag!
Das Fundament für eine erfolgreiche Rennsaison, Gelegenheit sich die Lunge auszukotzen, die neuen Teamtrucks & Gridgirls zu Präsentieren, mit Omas Wollsocken die Gegner in die Flucht treiben oder einfach Spass zu haben mit ein paar anderen Verrückten.

B there or b nowhere


----------



## Don Trailo (3. März 2011)

B there or b nowhere 
jeb chriz
werde mit der kamera wieder dabei sein und hoffentlich auch mal einen abflug einfangen


----------



## swizzlybear (3. März 2011)

> Gratuliere dir zum Trek Session, sicher ein Hammer Hobel für gröberes Geläuf.


 
@Shithitter: Ja du sagst es. Ich konnte es vor 2 Wochen in Finale zum ersten Mal richtig testen. Ist wirklich ein hammer Teil und hat gehöriges Suchtpotential . 

Da ich per Zufall während der Bike-Attack Zeit in Chur im (schöggeler) WK bin, habe ich mich auch angemeldet. Ist top in der Nähe

Was ist denn der Rädli Slalom? Ist das ein CC Rennen?

Grüsse aus Gossau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shithitter (3. März 2011)

An alle Neugierigen, hier die Bilder vom letztjährigen Rädlislalom:
https://picasaweb.google.com/soulridepilots/2RadliSlalom#

@REZA: Danke das du den Paparazzo machst, dieses Jahr fahr ich auch wieder mit. Alpha 33 rules!


----------



## KingJulien (4. März 2011)

hallo  zusammen,

falls jemand am samstag am st. anton und am hirschberg anzutreffen ist, würde ich mich gerne anschliessen um neue trails kennen zu lernen, vor allem am hirschberg kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus. ist zwar vermutlich ziemlich matschig aber das wetter umso besser.

http://www.st-antonoberegg.ch/webcam/

gruss reto


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. März 2011)

Auf dem St. Anton war ich heute. Die direkte Abfahrt von der Kapelle aus ist bis zum Wald noch etwas weiss. Danach gehts dann. Der Schlamm ist dort oben aber noch ordentlich. Weiter unten, ab dem Goldwiesli ist es schon recht trocken. 
Auf dem Hirschberg wird oben rum warscheinlich noch eine Menge Schnee liegen. Nur die Stellen wo die Sonne massiv reinscheint sind schneefrei. Es wird einfach nicht warm genug, damit der Schnee richtig taut. Im Schatten war heute nachmittag noch alles richtig eisig gefrohren. Da war noch nix mit tauen.


----------



## KingJulien (4. März 2011)

@freizeit-biker

besten dank fÃ¼r die info, dann wirdâs morgen der lÃ¤ublitrail nach marbach sein, welcher ich unter die stollen nehmen werde.

gruss reto


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. März 2011)

@KingJulien: Lass aber bitte das Försterwegli bei deiner Tourenplanung weg. Ist zwar ein sehr schöner Trail, aber nicht ohne Grund für bikes verboten. 
Der Weg ist in Teilbereichen sehr lange feucht und wird dort durch die Bikes wirklich stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Es fahren halt doch Viele den Weg.

Vor dem Schild am Beginn des Försterweglis rechts den steilen Kiesweg runter. Wenn der wieder flacher wird geht sehr unscheinbar nach rechts ein Trail mit sehr anspruchvollem Einstieg runter. Nach dem Einstieg ist er wieder locker zu fahren. Der endet auf einem Kiesweg, von dem es nach ca. 400 m wieder rechts in einen kleinen Trail hinein geht. Man stösst dann in Balgach auf den Rheintaler Höhenweg. So kann man das Försterwegli recht anspruchsvoll ersetzen.

Ich bin Ab Mitte März wieder im Rheintal. Da kann ich bei Interesse gerne mal mein "best of Balgacher Wald" als Tour anbieten.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (4. März 2011)

"best of Balgach", das ist eine Ansage !
bin ich auch dabei, dä Bikespammer


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. März 2011)

Ich bin ab dem 14. März wieder im Lande. Dann werde ich mal eine Runde anbieten.


----------



## Shithitter (6. März 2011)

Vielen Dank an Bikespammer welcher wieder ein Super Rädlislalom organisierte!
Schade das es so viele Stubenhocker gibt welche nicht dabei waren.

Bin gespannt auf die Bilder vom Don.


----------



## Don Trailo (6. März 2011)

Shithitter schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Bikespammer welcher wieder ein Super Rädlislalom organisierte!
> Schade das es so viele Stubenhocker gibt welche nicht dabei waren.
> 
> Bin gespannt auf die Bilder vom Don.


 

















 mehr bei soulriders  morgen und dann noch ein vid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (6. März 2011)

ja ja, 
das Wetter, die Fasnacht oder der Besuch von Tante Ursula.
was auch immer, Spass hat es trotzdem gemacht !
ride free


----------



## Deleted 101478 (31. März 2011)

hee jungs,
am Wochenende knackt das Thermometer die 20° Grenze !
was geht, wer macht eine kleine Tour ?
seh Euch auf dem Trail
dä Bikespammer


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2011)

Ich, nur wo und wann


----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. März 2011)

Wenn Ihr mögt könnte ich mal meinen Hometrails "Best of Balgacher Wald" hier im Rheintal anbieten. Dauer ca. 3 Stunden.
Ich würde  als Treffpunkt Sonntag Morgen 11:00 Uhr am Bahnhof der Appenzeller Bahn in Altstätten vorschlagen. 
Viel der Trails sind sicherlich schon aus den diversen Abfahrten vom St. Anton her bekannt.


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2011)

Ist das eher gemütlich, oder eher technisch und konditionell anspruchvoll? 

Weil, Bauch noch dick, Konditions im Keller und auch kein Karbonbike


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. April 2011)

Das schöne hier im Rheintal ist, dass man, wenn es reicht einfach ins Tal runter rollt und gemütlich in der Ebenen wieder zurück fährt. 

Ansonsten ist das eine gemische Runde wo von allem was dabei ist. Aber auf jeden Fall deutlich über 1000 Hm. Die Höhenmeter Vernichtung erfolgt überwiegend auf Singletrails. Zum Teil schon etwas anspruchsvoller. 
"Best of Balgacher Wald" eben, das bezieht sich nicht auf den Kieswege. 
Aber, wir sind ja nicht auf der Flucht. Wenn es  zu schwer wird, da kann man auch mal ein paar Meter schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (1. April 2011)

ich werde mal wieder die schneefreientrails in der umgebung von degersheim ( ganz easy) abfahren am sonntag (wer lust hat bitte melden) und hoffe das die förster dien winter nicht noch mehr trails zweck baumfällung etc.  verbreitet haben......


----------



## cgoeth (2. April 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist das eine gemische Runde wo von allem was dabei ist. Aber auf jeden Fall deutlich über 1000 Hm. Die Höhenmeter Vernichtung erfolgt überwiegend auf Singletrails. Zum Teil schon etwas anspruchsvoller.
> "Best of Balgacher Wald" eben, das bezieht sich nicht auf den Kieswege.



Hoi zusammen,

hört sich wirklich nach einer Lustigen Tour an. Werde aber nicht kommen können. Gibts eine Möglichkeit an die Tourdaten zu kommen? Vielleicht sogar als GPS?

Gruss Christoph


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. April 2011)

@cgoeth: Ich hab die irgerndwo mal aufgezeichnet. Muss ich aber raus suchen. Ich aschau heute abend mal.

Da sich ansonsten scheinbar kein Interesse zeigt werde ich eine Einladung nach Vorarlberg annehmen und morgen mal den Fraxern unsicher machen.
Wenn sich jemand anschliessen möchte, Start warscheinlich gegen 11:00 Uhr in Hohenems.


----------



## swizzlybear (9. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen, 
Ist morgen etwas am Start? 





> Wenn Ihr mögt könnte ich mal meinen Hometrails "Best of Balgacher Wald" hier im Rheintal anbieten. Dauer ca. 3 Stunden.
> Ich würde als Treffpunkt Sonntag Morgen 11:00 Uhr am Bahnhof der Appenzeller Bahn in Altstätten vorschlagen.
> Viel der Trails sind sicherlich schon aus den diversen Abfahrten vom St. Anton her bekannt.


Best of Baglacher Wald tönt sehr interessant, wäre gerne mal dabei, falls dies noch aktuell ist;-)


----------



## Freizeit-biker (9. April 2011)

Ich will morgen von Altstätten hoch zum Hirschberg und dann über den Wurzel DH wieder zurück nach Altstätten. Um 11:00 Uhr wollte ich von Altstätten aus losfahren. 
"best of Balgacher Wald" ist meine Hausrunde. Die muss erst etwas pausieren. da bin ich die letzte Zeit zu oft gefahren.

Wenn jemand mitkommen mag. Dann bitte bescheid geben. Ich(wir) wären dann um 11 Uhr am Appenzeller Bahnhof in Altstätten.


----------



## swizzlybear (9. April 2011)

Hallo Freizeit Biker,
Ich würde von SG aus kommen, d.h. am Besten würden wir uns dann an einem Punkt nahe dem Hirschberg treffen. Kommen noch mehr Biker von SG aus?
Viele Grüsse Ralph


----------



## Freizeit-biker (9. April 2011)

Wir können uns auch oben, im Restaurant Hoher Hirschberg treffen. Ich würde mal so 13:00 Uhr anpeilen. 
Wir kommen mit einem grünen Lapierre Froggy 


und einem weiss grünen Bionicon . Da soltten wir uns wohl irgendwo treffen.


----------



## swizzlybear (9. April 2011)

Hallo Freizeit Biker, 
13:00 bei dem Restaurant passt. Jedoch habe ich nur ein 120mm Fully. Meinst du das geht trotzdem? Meine Nummer ist 079.485-3525 Schreib mir doch kurz, wenn das OK ist. Werde dann mit dem Auto nach "Sammelplatz" fahren und von dort aus zum Resti kommen. 
Gruss Ralph


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. April 2011)

Hi Ralph,
Fahrbar ist hier doch alles mit Jedem Bike. Wir sind auf keinem Wettebewerb, wir wollen eine schöne Tour machen.
Ich freu mich auf morgen, äh, gleich.
Gute Nacht


----------



## cgoeth (12. April 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> @cgoeth: Ich hab die irgerndwo mal aufgezeichnet. Muss ich aber raus suchen. Ich aschau heute abend mal.



Hoi Freizeit-Bike,

hast du was gefunden?

Gruss Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain-ralf (16. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es denn am Hirschberg und St. Anton aus, sind die Trails
noch teilweise matschig oder doch schon einigermaßen zu befahren?

Für Info's danke ich euch schonmal!

Ist Morgen vielleicht jemand da unterwegs?

Happy Trails 

mountain-ralf


----------



## Deleted 101478 (16. April 2011)

ciao ralf

was für eine frage ?
bin beide schon gefahren und muss sagen:
die trails sind wie im Sommer !

have fun
dä bikespammer


----------



## swizzlybear (21. April 2011)

Hallo Biker, ist über Ostern etwas los? Das Wetter wäre ja perfekt ;-)


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. April 2011)

Einen Tag wollte ich mit dem Froggy zum Spielen auf den Hirschberg. Ich weiss aber noch nicht genau wann. 
Wenn ich was von den potentiellen Mitfahrern gehört habe geb ich Bescheid.
@swizzlybear: dann kannst du mal dein Session vorführen!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. April 2011)

Wir werden an Freitag am Hirschberg spielen gehen. Um 10:28 fahren wir mit der Bahn hoch bis Rietli.


----------



## Shithitter (22. April 2011)

Hallo Osterbikers
Sonntag wenns nicht regnet Treff 12 Uhr in Appenzell Bahnhof für Tour Kaubad, Scheidegg, Klosterspitz mit Hammer Abfahrt.
Kreuzt euch Termin mal an. Falls Wetter schlecht, Ausweichtermin am Montag.


----------



## shift (1. Mai 2011)

Hey Dudes
Geht heute einer fahren - vielleicht Hirschberg ?


----------



## sdh (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo

würde gerne eine neue abfahrt unter die räder bekommen.
wie siehts aus mit st.anton? würde mich da mal jemand mitnehmen?? oder sonst wo.

Gruss


----------



## Shithitter (7. Mai 2011)

Die Soulridepiloten sind mehrheitlich gut erholt & unverletzt aus den Südfrankreich Ferien zurück gekehrt.
Sonntag wieder auf Home Turf unterwegs.

11:30 bei PP Badi Gais, St. Anton Tour nach Altstätten

P.S. Gute & schnelle Besserung Pipo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (7. Mai 2011)

*und Braungebrannt !*
wir sehen uns Morgen in Gais


----------



## Shithitter (7. Mai 2011)

bikespammer schrieb:


> *und Braungebrannt !*
> wir sehen uns Morgen in Gais



...na ja, da bräuchte ich noch eine Woche Ferien


----------



## Deleted 101478 (18. Mai 2011)

es ist so still hier, da will ich wieder ein wenig Leben in diese Site bringen

*der beste Tourenvorschlag fürs Wochenende bekommt einen Preis !*

also strengt euch an, ich bin gespannt auf eure Ideen

dä Bikespammer


----------



## blauerfleck (19. Mai 2011)

Leider hab ich keinen Tourenvorschlag.
Aber ich würde am Sonntag(falls jemand fährt) sehr gerne mitkommen.
Hihihi... der Bergbiber hat ein neues Pferd im Stall. 
Und ein neues Pferd will schliesslich auch geritten werden. Hoffentlich wirft es mich nicht ab!  

Gruss,
der Bergbiber


----------



## Shithitter (19. Mai 2011)

blauerfleck schrieb:


> Leider hab ich keinen Tourenvorschlag.
> Aber ich würde am Sonntag(falls jemand fährt) sehr gerne mitkommen.
> Hihihi... der Bergbiber hat ein neues Pferd im Stall.
> Und ein neues Pferd will schliesslich auch geritten werden. Hoffentlich wirft es mich nicht ab!
> ...



Hey René.

Schön das die Saison bei dir auch wieder begonnen hat! 
2011 sind viele neue Bikes unterwegs, bin gespannt auf deins.
Tourenvorschläge hab ich je nach Wetter:
Wenns nicht so sicher ist wär Montlinger Schwamm Ruehsitz was tolles.
Wenns Wetter sicher trocken bleibt Trübbach Palfries im Rheintal.

Bin gespannt auf weitere Vorschläge.

Greez Chris


----------



## Deleted 101478 (19. Mai 2011)

oooooh, das ist Magie !
den Montlinger Schwamm hatte ich auch im Kopf
aber warten wir ab was noch kommt

ciao Rene
schön von dir zu hören und natürlich darfst du auch ohne Vorschlag mit 

dä Bikespammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (21. Mai 2011)

ok, keine weiteren Vorschläge !
das WE in der Arena Lodge in Flims gewinnt: *Shithitter*

wir starten Morgen um 9 HB SG Richtung Eggerstanden - Montlinger Schwamm
dann auf den Ruhsitz - Brüllisau und zurück


----------



## Shithitter (21. Mai 2011)

bikespammer schrieb:


> ok, keine weiteren Vorschläge !
> das WE in der Arena Lodge in Flims gewinnt: *Shithitter*
> 
> wir starten Morgen um 9 HB SG Richtung Eggerstanden - Montlinger Schwamm
> dann auf den Ruhsitz - Brüllisau und zurück



Yeah! Cool!
Danke Spammer, freu mich schon drauf den Runca Trail zu shredden.
werde mich natürlich dann am Abend mit entsprechenden Getränken zum Auffüllen des Flüssigkeitshaushalts & zur Störung des Gleichgewichtssinns bei dir revanchieren.
Doubleto Bikespammer

Bis morgen.


----------



## EKZ-Cup_Andwil (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo

am Sonntag 29.Mai findet zum zweiten Mal ein Mountainbike Rennen innerhalb der EKZ-Cup Rennserie in Andwil SG statt.

Das Race Zentrum ist im Andwiler Hinterberg (Pfadiheim), die Strecke bietet jede Menge Fahrspass und ist für alle Niveaus problemlos fahrbar.

Anmeldungen sind jeweils bis 20min vor dem Start möglich.
Weiter Infos findet ihr hier.

Ob Renfahrer oder Zuschauer, wir freuen uns über ein Besuch von euch.

Sportliche Grüsse
EKZ-OK Andwil SG


----------



## Chaparral Rider (29. Mai 2011)

hallo,


wir überlegen uns über das verlängerte kommende Wochenende nach Flims zum biken zu fahren, wie es aber aussieht ist in Flims nur eine Bahn offen.

Gibt es außer dem Runca trail noch mehr in dem Gebiet was möglichst mit Shuttle erreichbar ist? 
Lohnt sich der Runca trail für 3 Tage oder wird es langweilig?

Sind alle mit tourenfähigen Freeridern unterwegs, also etwas Anfahrt mit dem Rad zum trail ist möglich. 
Bin für alle Tipps dankbar


----------



## Shithitter (31. Mai 2011)

Heute zwischen den Regenschauern noch zum St.Anton hoch & trails runter.

Am Bahnhof Altstätten die Überraschung!
100 Jahre Altstätten - Gais Bahn.

Das muss gefeiert werden. Und die Appenzeller Bahn hat sich selber (und den Bikern natürlich) ein grosses Geschenk gemacht.....

...tadaaa!!!! Bitteschön, enjoy tha pics...
Danke Appenzeller Bahn 
auf die nächsten 100 Jahre

Gratulation vom shithitter


----------



## MortyMontana (1. Juni 2011)

Geiler Wagen  
Das ist echt ne super Idee!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. Juni 2011)

Hauptsache, das Wurzelwegli und der Anschluss geraten nicht in die Schusslinie der Allgemeinheit. An schönen Tagen schaut es unten am Bahnhof schon manchmal wie an der Talstation eines Bikeparks aus.


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Juni 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Hauptsache, das Wurzelwegli und der Anschluss geraten nicht in die Schusslinie der Allgemeinheit. An schönen Tagen schaut es unten am Bahnhof schon manchmal wie an der Talstation eines Bikeparks aus.


 
 tja so ist es mit jedem " monster* das man selbst erschaffen hat


----------



## Shithitter (8. Juni 2011)

Wünsche euch schöne Pfingsten.

Muss leider Pause machen:
*laterale claviculafraktur*
Monte Generoso Bike Marathon Souvenir vom Sonntag.

Scheiss Abwärtsbremser, grrrr....


----------



## Deleted 101478 (8. Juni 2011)

was heisst das ?
bist du Arbeitsunfähig ?
kannst du mit Pipo die Zeit totschlagen, vorzugsweise bei einem Schützengarten !
wünsch dir gute Bessserung
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (9. Juni 2011)

oh shit..... hitter..........
richtig gebrochen mit nägel etc?? 
das ist hart
buon riposo caro amico


----------



## vsy (9. Juni 2011)

Oh merde, Schlüsselbeinbruch ...
Beherzige Bikespammers Ratschlag und trainiere mit der gesunden Seite mit Schützengarten-Gewichten.  

Gute Besserung
Volker


----------



## MortyMontana (10. Juni 2011)

So schlimm hat es mich nicht erwischt, aber ich darf auch nicht biken über Pfingsten...
Mich hat ein kleines Viech gestochen und mir Borreliose geschenkt. Und weil sich die Einstichstelle endzündet hat, ist nichts mit Sport über Pfingsten.

Allseits gute Besserung!


----------



## Shithitter (10. Juni 2011)

MortyMontana schrieb:


> So schlimm hat es mich nicht erwischt, aber ich darf auch nicht biken über Pfingsten...
> Mich hat ein kleines Viech gestochen und mir Borreliose geschenkt. Und weil sich die Einstichstelle endzündet hat, ist nichts mit Sport über Pfingsten.
> 
> Allseits gute Besserung!



Dir & allen anderen Verletzten wünsche ich auch gute Besserung, danke!
Geniesst das Pfingstwochenende.

Gruss Chris


----------



## Shithitter (3. Juli 2011)

Hombres...
Bin wieder ganz. 
Jetzt auch offiziell nach der ärztlichen "Ruhepause & 3 Wochen Bikeverbot" einsatzbereit. hüstel, räusper  ;-)

Sonntag Nachmittag St.Anton oder Hirschberg?
Wieder mal Knochen durchschütteln.

Wer kommt?


----------



## vsy (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo Chris,

ich war schon wieder über eine Woche krank und bin noch nicht wieder fit. Muss also passen.

hoffentlich bis bald
volker


----------



## Deleted 101478 (3. Juli 2011)

@ all
am Mittwoch kommen die Fäden raus und ich hoffe nächsten Sonntag heisst es wieder: 
"ready to bike" !

na Chris, wie war's denn Heute ?
dä Spammer


----------



## Shithitter (3. Juli 2011)

bikespammer schrieb:


> @ all
> am Mittwoch kommen die Fäden raus und ich hoffe nächsten Sonntag heisst es wieder:
> "ready to bike" !
> 
> ...



@Volker & Andy: gute Besserung. bis Sonntag seid ihr wieder fit.

Heute auf den Hirschberg Wurzelbeet mein verheilten Knochen aklimatisiert.
Total 65km gemacht mit Torque.

Gestrige Schützengarten Trainingseinheit hat gewirkt.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. Juli 2011)

Hat noch jemand Interesse an einem Startplatz für Quali und Rennen bei der Bike-Attack in Lenzerheide? Ich hätte noch einen Startplatz abzugeben. 
Am Montag auf dem Weg zur Arbeit hat mich eine Fussgängerin etwas unsanft vom Rennvelo geholt. 
Schlüsselbein gebrochen, 6 Wochen Belastungsverbot für die linke Schulter. 
Da ist man endlich mal wieder konditionell auf der Höhe und dann so etwas.
Damit ist die Saison 2011 mehr oder weniger gelaufen. Ich glaub ich brauch erst mal etwas zur Beruhigung. Das hat man nun davon wenn man ökologisch korrekt mit dem Velo zum Schafften geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingJulien (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo Uwe, melde dich doch bei der Luzia Wanner vom Rennbüro (Bike Attack), die kann dir einen Kontak herstellen mit jemadem der auf der Warteliste steht.

[email protected]

Gute Besserung 
Reto


----------



## S.F. (18. Juli 2011)

Hai zusammen !
Da hier auch gerade die Bike Attack erwähnt wird, habe ich eine Frage bzw. Bitte an euch!
Im September findet die Trailtrophy in Lenzerheide statt und mich würde interessieren, wie das Interesse in der Schweiz an dieser Veranstaltung ist?
Da die Promo über Deutschland läuft, wüsste ich gerne, ob ihr überhaupt schon von diesem Event gehört habt.
Ist sicher bei euch off topic aber da hier die größere Anzahl an Posts vorhanden ist, frage ich einfach mal nach einem Feedback.

In jedem Fall gute Besserung an alle Verletzungsgeplagten!!


----------



## HpT (25. Juli 2011)

Shithitter schrieb:


> @Volker & Andy: gute Besserung. bis Sonntag seid ihr wieder fit.
> 
> Heute auf den Hirschberg Wurzelbeet mein verheilten Knochen aklimatisiert.
> Total 65km gemacht mit Torque.
> ...


 
Hallo zusammen
Erfreulich, erfreulich, dass es allen wieder besser geht. Bald ist wieder Herbstzeit und die Touren am Walensee lassen grüssen. Melde mich bei euch sobald ich Zeit und Musse habe.
Hier noch eine Frage: Ihr seid doch vor einiger Zeit über den Luckmanier ins Tessin gefahren. Könnte mir einer von euch mal einige Tipps zukommen lassen? Vielen Dank!
Lebhafte Grüsse Hampi (auf dem BMC)


----------



## Shithitter (25. Juli 2011)

Bin morgen in der Lenzerheide den Churwalden Trail & Rothorn fahren.
Zur Pflicht gehört natürlich auch die Bike Attack Strecke als Vorbereitung fürs Rennen. 
Der Gotschna Trail in Klosters kommt dann auch mal noch dran, hmm gut gibts Bähnli...
@ Uwe: Hoffe geht dir & dem Schlüsselbein wieder besser.
@ Hampi: Palfries wäre schon wieder fällig... Wegen Tessin Tour: Ich war leider nicht dabei, aber Spammer weiss evt. mehr.
@ S.F.: Hallo, habe das erste Mal von dieser Trailtrophy gehört. Schreib doch auch auf www.traildevils.ch die haben einen Eventkalender. Kommt sicher gut 
@ Volker: Bist hoffentlich auch wieder fit.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (25. Juli 2011)

heeee Chrigi
*einfach Frei mitten unter der Woche*

ciao Hampi,
schön von dir zu hören, wie geht es dir 
Ellbogen ist sehr gut verheilt aber dafür bin ich jetzt wieder meine Form am suchen.
wenn sie jemand gesehen hat, bitte melden !
über den Lukmanier kann ich nichts sagen, wir sind damals von Airolo
zum Ritom See hoch und über den Passo del Sole nach Olivone
eine der schönsten Touren die ich in der Schweiz gemacht habe

bis bald 
Andreas


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Juli 2011)

Kurzer Zwischenstand:
Ab Mitte August darf ich die Schulter wieder belasten. Also genau passend zur TBA. Nur dass ich den Arm z. Z maximal bis 90° abwinkeln darf. 
Dürfte wohl eine ganze Zeit dauern bis ich mich da wieder ans Biken gewöhnt habe. 
Vor allen Dingen wird das sicherlich lustig wenn der Schultergurt vom Rucksack auf der Platte scheuert.
Könnte dann ja evtl. noch zu ein paar schönen Spätsommer oder Herbsttouren langen. 
@Chris: Viel Spass bei der TBA. Evtl komme ich Samstag abend zur Jugi. Da sind so viele Bekannte die ich nur einmal im Jahr sehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (26. Juli 2011)

Shithitter schrieb:


> Bin morgen in der Lenzerheide den Churwalden Trail & Rothorn fahren.
> Zur Pflicht gehört natürlich auch die Bike Attack Strecke als Vorbereitung fürs Rennen.
> 
> @ S.F.: Hallo, habe das erste Mal von dieser Trailtrophy gehört. Schreib doch auch auf www.traildevils.ch die haben einen Eventkalender. Kommt sicher gut



Ja, das werde ich tun! Danke für den Tip!!!


----------



## HpT (26. Juli 2011)

bikespammer schrieb:


> heeee Chrigi
> *einfach Frei mitten unter der Woche*
> 
> ciao Hampi,
> ...


 
Hoi Andi
Hast Du etwas Kartenmaterial/Tourenbeschriebe für diese Tour die Du erwähnst?
Grüsse Hampi


----------



## nögg (26. Juli 2011)

HpT schrieb:


> Hoi Andi
> Hast Du etwas Kartenmaterial/Tourenbeschriebe für diese Tour die Du erwähnst?
> Grüsse Hampi



Hallo Hampi

schau mal hier:
http://www.trail.ch/tour/sole/passo-del-sole.htm

Die Tour ist sehr zu empfehlen.
Grüsse
Bruno


----------



## Deleted 101478 (26. Juli 2011)

jaa, das ist sie !!!
schau dir nur mal das Höhenprofil an, da bekomm ich schon Herzklopfen
auch hilft dir die Singletrail Map No. 28 Disentis-Gotthard
kann ich dir auslehnen wenn du willst
ride free
Andreas


----------



## Shithitter (26. Juli 2011)

Uwe Kopf hoch, bei diesem Sommerwetter hast du nichts verpasst, gibt bestimmt einen Hammer Herbst. Gute Besserung.
Heute wars aber genial in der Lenzerheide:
L.heide - Piz Scalottas - Alp Stätz - Churwalden - Alp Stätz - L.heide - Rothorn - L.heide - Rothorn - L.heide
Natürlich mit Liftunterstützung aber trotzdem heftig kaputt.
Abfahrt Mittelstation Rothorn - Talstation ist genial ausgebaut, wow!
Am Bike Attack fahr ich am Sonntag Morgen hoch ohne Samstags Quali, tucker dann gemütlich hinterher aus dem letzten Block. Dann kann ich mehr Biker überholen... 
Hoffe du kannst dann den Bierhumpen richtig ansetzen, wegen 90 Grad Winkel, aber ist ja zum Glück die linke Seite kapputt, ufffh.

Gruss Chris 



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenstand:
> Ab Mitte August darf ich die Schulter wieder belasten. Also genau passend zur TBA. Nur dass ich den Arm z. Z maximal bis 90° abwinkeln darf.
> Dürfte wohl eine ganze Zeit dauern bis ich mich da wieder ans Biken gewöhnt habe.
> Vor allen Dingen wird das sicherlich lustig wenn der Schultergurt vom Rucksack auf der Platte scheuert.
> ...


----------



## HpT (27. Juli 2011)

Danke Bruno, danke Andi
Sieht vielversprechend aus diese Tour. Vielen Dank für die Tipps! Werde mich bei Gelegenheit gerne bei Andi melden um die Tour mal zu besprechen. Also dann auf gutes Wetter und viel Spass beim Downhillen in der Lenzi Chris!
Grüsse Hampi


----------



## cheggenberger (28. Juli 2011)

na ja, hampi jetzt auch im forum, herzlich willkommen. wird zeit, dass wir wieder mal zusammen was machen, bin aber übers we in bern, dann mit bella im jura und dann wieder in bern. nach den ferien wird dann aber wirklich wieder mal eine tour fällig bevor ich nach winti zügle und die berge suche. auf jeden fall bin ich nach den ferien wieder am dienstag abend mit dem veloclub unterwegs. gruss an alle, christian


----------



## Shithitter (13. September 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/soulridepilots/MTBWM2011ChamperyDownhill

Ist zwar nicht in der Ostschweiz, aber so gibts wenigstens was neues von den Soulridepiloten.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (13. September 2011)

am Rand der Ostschweiz 

super Pics von der Quali
respect Chrigi


----------



## vsy (14. September 2011)

hoi Chriz,

oh Mann - so wie die da runterkacheln bekomm' ich ja schon Angstzustände vom Bilder-schauen... 
Sehr gute Shots 

volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shithitter (20. September 2011)

XC Fotos von der WM sind jetzt auch online.

Enjoy!!

https://picasaweb.google.com/soulridepilots/MTBWMChampery2011XC


----------



## HpT (21. September 2011)

Sie sehen sehr gut aus diese Fotos. Da wird manchem bewusst, was Biken sein könnte... Hoffe es hat Spass gemacht an der WM. Danke! Grüsse Hampi


----------



## Deleted 101478 (1. November 2011)

hallo Freunde

am So. 6. Nov. starten wir unsere jährliche Saisonabschlusstour.
versteht das nicht falsch, nach der Saison ist vor der Saison!

also es geht um 10h los an der Felsenstrasse in St.Gallen oder man schliesst sich um 11h in Gais am Bahnhof an.
dann geht es über Montlinger Schwamm auf den Ruhsitz von wo wir nach einer Pause wieder zurückfahren.
Das Wetter sollte nach Vorhersage mitmachen nicht wie die letzten Jahre !

also bis am Sonntag
dä Bikespammer


----------



## Deleted 101478 (19. November 2011)

ja vor 2 Wochen sind wir doch tatsächlich "Kurzarm" über den Reespass gefahren.
Und der Hochdruck hält immer noch an.
Morgen 10h Start HB St.Gallen, Ziel Palfries
*Achtung* Berggasthof Palfries ist geschlossen bitte Verpflegung mitnehmen
bis dann
dä Bikespammer


----------



## Shithitter (6. Dezember 2011)

Fertig mit staubtrockenen Trails bis auf 2000 M.ü.M.
Jetzt heissts wieder Dreck fressen.
Vielleicht gibts jetzt ja noch eine feste Schneedecke & tiefe Temperaturen bis März, hmmm perfekt.
Bis dahin schwelgen die Soulridepilots in Erinnerungen vom Hammer Herbst.
Siehe Link:
https://picasaweb.google.com/soulridepilots/MegaHerbst2011
Ausserdem sollte ich noch X Stunden Gopro Videos vom 2011 mal zusammen schneiden (würg)


----------



## HpT (7. Dezember 2011)

Hey Chris
Super Fotos, wenn man diese sieht ist der Winter eigentlich überflüssig.. Nichts desto trotz es wird wieder Frühling 2012 und neue Touren warten auf uns. 
Einer supergute Zeit allen Kollegen bis im 2012 wünscht Hampi


----------



## Deleted 101478 (18. Dezember 2011)

ja das war ein super herbst !
aber gestern ist der schnee auch bei uns eingetroffen
freu mich auf die weissen trail's

nun noch ein fenster im adventkalender öffnen
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gvr91BsCISM&feature=related"]Lykke li - Tonight (Diinch Dubstep Remix)      - YouTube[/nomedia]

bis bald beim snowbiken


----------



## Shithitter (21. Dezember 2011)

Habe meine 2wöchige Schlechtwetterdepression überstanden ;-)
Heute erste Schneeausfahrt in diesem Winter.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5KlW_CEyT8[/nomedia]

Frohe Festtage!


----------



## HpT (22. Dezember 2011)

Hey Chris

Super Spass den Du hier gefilmt hast. Wo ging's da lang? Schneeweisse Grüssse Hampi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vsy (22. Dezember 2011)

Jaaaa... so muss das sein.  

Cool
Volker


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Dezember 2011)

Shithitter schrieb:


> Ausserdem sollte ich noch X Stunden Gopro Videos vom 2011 mal zusammen schneiden (würg)


----------



## Deleted 101478 (30. Dezember 2011)

heeeee, wann machen wir Filmabend ?
ich bring einen Kasten Bölckstoff mit !

bis bald


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Januar 2012)

bikespammer schrieb:


> heeeee, wann machen wir filmabend ?
> Ich bring einen kasten bölckstoff mit !
> 
> Bis bald


 
ev. Müssen wir chriz ein bein brechen, damit er ein paar tage und nächte vor dem pc die filmli schneidet und vertonnt


----------



## Deleted 101478 (26. Januar 2012)

ja ja der Chris !

ich hab noch nicht mal Bildli von unserm Hirschberg Ausflug bekommen


----------



## vsy (26. Januar 2012)

... da fällt mir ein, dass ihr die Bilder aus Esterel / Südfrankreich (Frühjahr 2012!) auch noch nicht bekommen habt.... Schande über mich... 
Muss ich mich mal dran machen.

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (1. Februar 2012)

vsy schrieb:


> ... da fällt mir ein, dass ihr die Bilder aus Esterel / Südfrankreich (Frühjahr 2012!) auch noch nicht bekommen habt.... Schande über mich...
> Muss ich mich mal dran machen.
> 
> Volker


 
wäre cool


----------



## Shithitter (1. Februar 2012)

Don Trailo konnte mir kein Bein brechen ;-)
Darum heisst es weiter auf Videos warten (sorry), aber Snow biking Pics sind jetzt online. Heute wars wieder perfekt.
https://picasaweb.google.com/soulridepilots/Snowbiking2012


----------



## p.ha (1. Februar 2012)

Hoi!

schöne Bilder! 
Hier mal eines vom letzten Sonntag.
Aufgenommen zwischen Magdenau und Winzenberg.
Ist aber leider nur Handyqualität.





Gruess Peter


----------



## Shithitter (1. Februar 2012)

Hoi Peter.

Auch Fotos in Handyqualität zeigen das Biken im Schnee Spass macht.


Gruss Chris


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (8. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

wer ist dabei bei einer Tour dieses Wochenende.

Der Frühling soll ja wieder kommen.

Hoffentlich ist der neue Schnee bis dahin weg.

Gruss
Peter


----------



## vsy (23. März 2012)

Hallo,

wird mal Zeit, dass wir diesen Thread wiederbeleben... 
Wer kommt am Sonntag-Morgen mit zum Biken? Details noch zu klären...

Volker


----------



## Shithitter (23. März 2012)

Bin dabei. Hoffe bikespammer hat seine neue Bremse das er auch dabei sein kann.
Vorschläge....

Hmm, anderes Thema. Check this crazy shit out:
http://www.davos.ch/bergbahnen/winter/parsenn/morning-flow-ride.html


----------



## Deleted 101478 (24. März 2012)

hmmmmmm, die Bremse *war* da !
hab sie aber letzten Sonntag auf Gaflei Trail liegen gelassen.
Bike ist im Moment beim Doktor
wünsch euch viel Spass und nächstens bin ich wieder dabei

dä Spämmer


----------



## vsy (24. März 2012)

Ahoi,

Mist, das mit der Bremse...

Chris, was hälts du vom Jakobsweg? 
Treffpunkt Bahnhof Herisau, 10 Uhr, dann via Nieschberg Richtung Sitz...
Von da können wir uns noch entscheiden, ob wir dann südlich Richtung St. Peterzell (Hochhamm zu früh im Jahr?) oder eher nördlich weiter fahren. Unterwegs gerne eine Einkehr.
Passt das? 

Mit-Biker sind wie immer willkommen 

Ciao
volker


----------



## shift (28. März 2012)

Shithitter schrieb:


> Bin dabei. Hoffe bikespammer hat seine neue Bremse das er auch dabei sein kann.
> Vorschläge....
> 
> Hmm, anderes Thema. Check this crazy shit out:
> http://www.davos.ch/bergbahnen/winter/parsenn/morning-flow-ride.html



....dann lieber morgen latte ....als morning ride brrrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shithitter (28. März 2012)

shift schrieb:


> ....dann lieber morgen latte ....als morning ride brrrrr




keine Angst, bei so einer geilen Abfahrt geht beides 

War heute noch Winkeln Freudenberg 3Weihern Notkersegg Neudorf Heiligkreuz Peter&Paultrail Erlenholz Sitterstrandweg Engelburg Aetschberg Walterzoo Winkeln unterwegs. 
Genial, staubtrocken überall. Eichhörnchen, Buntspechte, Rehe & Fuchs waren auch noch auf Trails unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (28. März 2012)

heee chris, wo warst du überall ?
auf was bist du am trainieren ?
und was hast du alles gesehen unterwegs ?
du nimmst doch keine drogen oder ?

und der mit der morgenlatte ist sehr gut
100 punkte für shift

spass beiseite,
*sa. und so. trailcleaning auf waldegg*
wer lust und zeit hat, kommt am wochenende den waldegg trail putzen.
bringt bitte werkzeug und wer will was zum grillen mit.

bis dann
dä bikespammer


----------



## Shithitter (2. April 2012)

Verabschiede mich für die nächsten Monate als aktiver Biker vom Forum.
Am 1. April (super Datum) Crash bei Abfahrt vom Weissfluhjoch nach Küblis.
Schulter zertrümmert & Sehnen abgerissen, OP gut überstanden.
Geniesst den Sommer, bin hoffentlich im Herbst wieder auf Bike wenn alles zusammenhält.

Werde im Forum aber gelegentlich doch noch meinen Senf dazu geben.


@shift: hab momentan einen stefen Arm 
@andy: mein Bremshebel hat den Crash heil überstanden


----------



## HpT (2. April 2012)

Hallo Chris
Da wünsche ich gute Besserung, da es sich ja um keinen 1.Aprilscherz handelt. Schau zu, dass Du die Knochen wieder hin kriegst!
Grüsse Hampi


----------



## shift (2. April 2012)

Ahhhh **** das ist bitter. Hatte das gleich Programm 2007.
Bei mir war alles komplett abgerissen und dir Schulter im wahrsten Sinne am Ar***!
Auch Anfang der Saison.....
Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## Shithitter (2. April 2012)

Danke Riders. Hoffe ihr bleibt ganz & geniesst die geilen trails.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (2. April 2012)

mann chrigi so ein pech, 
soll ich dir den arzt vom cancellara vorbei schicken ?
nein spass beiseite, 
wünsch dir dass das so schnell wie möglich wieder gut kommt
und du solltest dir schon überlegen ob solche veranstaltungen 
das richtige für dich sind !
etwas positives gibt es trotzdem,
jetzt hast du zeit die bikefilme zu schneiden 













jetzt noch etwas salz in die wunde,
wir haben am wochenende den waldeggtrail präpariert
und ich sag dir so viel spass hat der schon lange nicht mehr gemacht !!!

dä bikespammer


----------



## Shithitter (3. April 2012)

schön zusammengetackert


----------



## HpT (3. April 2012)

Hex Chris 

wusste nicht, dass Du so eindrückliche Muskeln hast und dazu noch echte Tatoos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shithitter (3. April 2012)

Hüstel... ist noch ein wenig geschwollen, hüstel...
Tattoo ist echt -war mir nicht langweilig im Spital


----------



## XzeitgeistX (3. April 2012)

ohje, dann mal unbekannterweise gute Verbesserung! ich hatte auch kurz überlegt, dort mitzufahren. Aber Schnee war mir dann doch zu unheimlich...

Zum Biken in der Ostschweiz..Am Sonntag haben uns zwei nette Menschen die Varianten am Peter&Paul gezeigt. Ist zwar wirklich sehr kurz, wir haben das dann 3mal gemacht und es war somit trotzdem recht spassig.
Ich lese hier immer vom Waldeggtrail. Wo genau ist der denn zu finden? Bisher waren wir einmal dort, haben aber nix Schlaues gefunden. Gerne auch per PM!
Danke!


----------



## Deleted 101478 (3. April 2012)

kein Problem, 
kommst du bei schönem Wetter jeweils Montag Abend bei der Velo Flicki vorbei.
Start ca. 18h !


----------



## vsy (3. April 2012)

Hey Chris,
Ich hoffe, dass sie dich ordentlich zusammengeflickt haben und du bald wieder einen Bikelenker halten kannst. 
Denk an unsere sonnige Tour von vorletzten Sonntag (Nieschberg/Schwellbrunn) - hilft bestimmt beim gesund werden ;-)

Bis bald mal (auf einen Besuch)
Volker


----------



## opip (3. April 2012)

Hej Chriz;-) Ui, deine Narbe ist aber gross. So'n Scheiss auch wieder... Wünsche dir schnelle Genesung. Die Rolle steht bei mir bereit, die bringe ich dir vorbei sobald du wieder zu Hause bist. Melde dich jederzeit wenn du was brauchst! 
Cheerio 
P.S. Für dich mache ich Premiere hier in dem Forum.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (3. April 2012)

Mensch Chris, 
Da hat es dich aber richtig hingehauen. Das schaut ja echt dramatisch aus. Könnte man ja fast schon fragen ob sie versucht habe, dir das Fell über die Ohren zu ziehen. 

Hauptsache sie haben dir die Schulter wieder so zusammengesetzt, dass du sich wieder richtig belasten kannst. 
Den rest kannst du nur unter Shit happens verbuchen.

Halt die Ohren steif und sieh zu dass du wieder auf die Beine kommst. 
Gib mal Bescheid wenn du wieder daheim bist. 
Spitäler habe ich schon genug von Innen gesehen, da bekommt mich ohne zwingenden Grund keiner mehr freiwillig rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shithitter (4. April 2012)

Morgen gehts wieder nach hause.
Pipo, welcome aboard! Shit, jetzt kann ich dein Nomad wieder nicht im parallelflug betrachten. Die Rolle kannst du mir bei Gelegenheit vorbei bringen. Lege damit los sobald Fäbu Collarbone to the C auch wieder loslegt 
Grüsse an alle.


----------



## Shithitter (9. April 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrBecXySic0"]Morning flow ride on snow      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Wünsche gute Unterhaltung.


----------



## vsy (9. April 2012)

... und da hab ich mich (vorher) noch gefragt, gegen welchen Baum Du wohl gefahren bist, dass Du dir die Schulter brichst... da soll noch mal jemand sagen "im Schnee fällt man weich" - Pustekuchen! 

Das Video ist top. Schön gemacht. 

gute Besserung
Volker


----------



## Deleted 101478 (24. April 2012)

heee jungs,
was geht am weekend ?


----------



## vsy (24. April 2012)

hoi bikespammer,

es wird ja um einiges wärmer am Wochenende - kann man denn schon Richtung Montlinger Schwamm oder auch Scheidegg/Chlosterspitz fahren? (auf der Hundwiler Höhi sah es aber heute noch weiss aus!) St.Anton & Läubliweg wär auch mal wieder schön.

Ich bevorzuge Sonntag (ab ca.10 Uhr). Am Samstag könnte ich erst wieder ab ca. 13/14 Uhr.

Weitere Vorschläge?

Grüsse
volker


----------



## Don Trailo (25. April 2012)

spammer,samstag morgen,aber locker....
chriz???????
oh mann


----------



## Deleted 101478 (26. April 2012)

ooooooh, so eine resonanz war ja schon lange nicht mehr !
ihr spürt wohl alle den frühling, so ist recht

@ reza, sa. bin ich dabei
           und dä chris laden wir zum kaffee ein 

@ vsy, montlinger schwamm könnte gehen
          chlosterspitz hat es auf der abfahrt bestimmt noch schnee
*und st.anton läubliweg geht eh immer !*

schauen wir mal ob noch andere ideen kommen

dä bikespammer


----------



## Don Trailo (27. April 2012)

also andy samstag 9h bei Dir ??
sollte spätestens um 14 home sein  muss dann joben gehen bis sonntag um 17h
und kein Training !!!!locker!!!
 war 1 monat offroad faul 
schreib ne sms wenn ok ist


----------



## vsy (27. April 2012)

na, wenn ihr Samstag früh fahrt, dann ohne mich.

wünsch euch viel Spass.
volker


----------



## Shithitter (27. April 2012)

Wünsche euch viel Spass auf den Trails 
Lasst es krachen, aber nicht eure Knochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (28. April 2012)

Shithitter schrieb:


> Wünsche euch viel Spass auf den Trails
> Lasst es krachen, aber nicht eure Knochen


 
 na ja gekracht hast nicht wirklich wegen defekt bei meinem HT und wegen dennn scheiss schwalbe  R R reifen und sowieso ht macht meinen rücken zu sau.

aber es war trotdem angenehm.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (28. April 2012)

ja ja, heute wieder mal alle höhen und tiefen des bikesports erlebt !

schöööön war's

und was geht sonntag ?


----------



## Don Trailo (29. April 2012)

bikespammer schrieb:


> ja ja, heute wieder mal alle höhen und tiefen des bikesports erlebt !
> 
> schöööön war's
> 
> und was geht sonntag ?


 da geht eben nichts 
 aber montag andreas oder dienstag(da ab 14:30 Flicki wegen der kabelsache am santa)


----------



## vsy (30. April 2012)

Hoi,





Don Trailo schrieb:


> da geht eben nichts ...


Bin mit bikespammer noch auf die Hundwiler Höhi gefahren (anstrengend!). Nach einer Gerstensuppe (lecker!!) gabs einen flowigen Dowhill zur Lustnauer Mühle (megacool!!!).
Wenn da nichts gegangen ist...? 

Grüsse
volker


----------



## Deleted 101478 (30. April 2012)

ja, der alte Klassiker ist immer wieder schön.
aber was hast du auf der Höhi getrunken, es war die Zürchersmühle.
und der Weg vom Ramsten runter war für mich auch neu und lohnenswert.
bis bald
dä Bikespammer


----------



## vsy (30. April 2012)

tja, die Endorphine vernebeln die Sinne... 

v.


----------



## Shithitter (18. Mai 2012)

Leute, in einer Woche bin ich wieder zurück & dann probiere ich wieder obs auf dem Bike wieder klappt, halts kaum mehr aus.
 
Hier in San Francisco ist Fixie-Land, frag mich zwar wie die diese steilen Strassen hoch kommen...
Inzwischen gibts die passende Medizin.


----------



## vsy (27. Mai 2012)

Hey Chris

Klasse, dass du dich schon wieder so gut fühlst - aber sei bloß vorsichtig. Schon ein kleiner Rempler auf die genagelte Schulter könnte wohl fatale Folgen haben...

@all:
Wer Biked denn morgen, Pfingstmontag?
Bin schon länger nicht mehr Gaflei gefahren. Ich könnte aber erst ab 14 Uhr. Wie schaut's aus?

Grüße volker


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Mai 2012)

... heute rund um tegersche mit hohen besuch  von Zeflo sehr gemütlich ausser  eine invasion von padfindern überall verteilt
 pfingsten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EKZ-Cup_Andwil (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo Ostschweizer BikerInnen

am Sonntag rockt es nicht nur im Sittertobel, auch wir vom EKZ-Cup Andwil SG lassen am Sonntag die Sau raus! 

Am Sonntag 1.Juli findet wieder das XC Bike Rennen im Andwiler Hinterberg statt, alle Infos dazu findet ihr hier.

Neu haben wir auch eine Plauschkategorie, in welcher alle ab Jahrgang 1995 mitmachen können.

Impressionen vom letzten Jahr findet ihr unter [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85PIdiHsLKw&feature=plcp"]Clip EKZ Cup Gossau 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia].

Wir freuen uns auf euren Besuch, ob als Teilnehmer oder als Zuschauer.

Sportliche Grüsse
OK EKZ-Cup Andwil


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Juli 2012)

ist das verflixte scheizzwetter schuld das es hier so still ist z.zt...?


----------



## Deleted 101478 (15. Juli 2012)

ja, heute vormittag auf einer strassenrunde grausam verpisst worden.
tour abgebrochen und völlig durchnässt und unterkühlt nach hause gekommen.
1 std. später blauer himmel, sommenschein und trockene strasse.
bei einem kleinen schwarzen kommt einen moment der gedanke es nochmal zu probieren.
hat sich unterdessen erübrigt, da es wieder so richtig runterlässt.
da muss sich schweiz tourismus was überlegen da die gäste sonst wirklich wegbleiben !


----------



## Shithitter (15. Juli 2012)

Ja Leute, ist echt mühsam mit dem Wetter. Jetzt wo ich endlich auch wieder fahrtüchtig bin. Regenradar kündet schon nächste Front auf 15 Uhr an


----------



## sportfreund78 (29. September 2012)

Na regnet es denn immernoch? Versuche mal mit einer Frage hier Leben einzuhauchen:
Trailtour Weisstannental-Fansfurggla-Schilstal in dieser Richtung oder eher umgekehrt?
Trail von Fansfurggla nach fursch scheint flowig. Wäre um Infos aus erster Hand dankbar!


----------



## Shithitter (30. September 2012)

Hallo Sportsfreund.

Kenne die Tour leider nicht aber hab da was aus dem Netz gefischt:

http://www.gps-tracks.com/gps-mountainbike-tour-st.gallen-fansfurggla-B04127.html

Tönt nicht schlecht. Ein Tourbericht von dir wäre dann genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (30. September 2012)

Ja die Beschreibung hatte ich auch gefunden, ist halt von der Flumser Seite her beschrieben, daher meine Frage wegen der Richtung.
Trotzdem danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Wir werden von Mittwoch bis Sonntag in der Gegend unterwegs sein, Samstag evtl Davos mit Bahnen geplant. Falls da noch jemand Tipps hat oder sich anschließen mag...einfach melden. Suchen vor allem natürliche Trails Im Bereich S3 bis S5...tendenziell bergab;-)

Bieten im Gegenzug dann feinste Sandsteintrails oder den Flowtrail Ottweiler an wenn ihr uns besuchen kommt...;-)

www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de


----------



## Deleted 101478 (11. Oktober 2012)

wer ist dabei ?
Sa. 11.30h Bahnhof Gais
eine Runde Hirschberg - St.Anton usw.

ride Freee
dä Bikespämmer


----------



## Shithitter (16. Oktober 2012)

High noon letzten Sonntag bei Waldegg.
Trail Mastazz Waldegg!
Echt genial gewesen:

https://picasaweb.google.com/soulridepilots/TrailMastazzWaldegg


----------



## Don Trailo (13. November 2012)




----------



## Deleted 101478 (9. März 2013)

*ich glaube es sieht so aus, dass mit der Hochzeit von "Ti Freak" alle dem Bike den Rücken zugekehrt haben.
ja ja, heiraten, Kinder kriegen und erziehen und danach gehst ja eh auf die Pension zu !
muss jeder selber wissen aber ich denke, das kann ja nicht alles gewesen sein.
soll aber keiner kommen und sagen ich hätte ihn nicht darauf aufmerksam gemacht.

wünsch einen schönen Lebensabend
dä Bikespammer*


----------



## trampel (22. März 2013)

d


----------



## Don Trailo (18. April 2013)

bikespammer schrieb:


> *wünsch einen schönen Lebensabend*
> *dä Bikespammer*


 
 na jungs was geht?
 hier scheint ja echt alles eingemottet zu sein


----------



## vsy (18. April 2013)

Naja, es gibt auch ein Leben ausserhalb des Forums. ;-)

Volker


----------



## Shithitter (18. April 2013)

Hey Volker, schöne Ferien gehabt?


----------



## vsy (18. April 2013)

Hi Chris

GENIAL!!!
Viele tolle Leute aus der Ostschweiz waren da. 
Hat grossen Spass gemacht. 

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rAcInG_rAllE (11. Mai 2013)

Hey MTB´ler aus der Umgebung SG,

ich bin ab Do 16.5. in St. Gallen & besuche einen Freund, der leider arbeiten muss und kein mtb fährt. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mir ein paar flowige Trails, St. Gallen & Panorama etc. zu zeigen?

Würde mich tierisch freuen!

Munter

Ralle


----------



## doppelter Wolf (12. Mai 2013)

ich bin im Rheintal zu Hause und kann dir die Trails am St. Anton zeigen..


----------



## Shithitter (17. Mai 2013)

Die Soulridepilots waren letzte Woche wieder im Auslandeinsatz zur Vorbereitung auf die heimischen Trails.

Hier die Pics:
https://picasaweb.google.com/soulridepilots/MoliniDiTriora#


----------



## sushijamamoto (23. Juli 2013)

doppelter Wolf schrieb:


> ich bin im Rheintal zu Hause und kann dir die Trails am St. Anton zeigen..



Hallo zusammen,

Hat mir jemand von euch ein paar coole Trails um St.Anton/Altstätten rum auf GPS?

Ich Danke euch


----------



## doppelter Wolf (26. August 2013)

in der OST CH scheint nicht mehr viel los zu sein -


----------



## p.ha (8. September 2013)

doppelter Wolf schrieb:


> in der OST CH scheint nicht mehr viel los zu sein -



Hoi!
mal schaun, vielleicht können wir dem ja etwas entgegen wirken ...

Ich bin heute mit meiner Frau, Bikeeinsteigerin, die "entschärfte" Tour auf dem "Jakobsweg"  gefahren. 
35,5 Km und "nur" ;-) gute 920 Höhenmeter. 
Schön war's, bin  stolz auf meine Frau ! Hat sie gut gemacht!

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=cgpxukqujagggjhx

Gruess
Peter


----------



## all4bike (24. September 2013)

Hallo 

Ich hätte noch einige tracks rund um den hohen Kasten und den St. Anton bei mir. Falls noch Interesse besteht einfach ein private Nachricht senden


----------



## Deleted 101478 (2. April 2014)

guten Abend
als einzige haben sich die "Innerrödler" nicht als Team ans Swiss Epic angemeldet!
das kann doch nicht sein, meldet euch an:
http://swissepic.com/
bis dann
dä Bikespammer


----------



## Mani90 (4. Mai 2014)

Hoi Zemmä

Ich bin neu in dem Forum und eigentlich auch neu beim MTB.
Kurz mal zu meiner Person: Ich komme aus Berneck bin 23 Jahre alt 183 gross und zum ersten Problem so um die 94 Kilo.
Ich habe mir am 10. April ein MTB gekauft besser gesagt mein erstes Fahrrad wieder seit etwa 6 Jahren oder so.
Es ist ein Scott Scale Elite 29 2012 bin bisher ganz zufrieden mit dem Ding  .

Da ich zur zeit eine Weiterbildung mache hab ich seit ca bald 2 Jahre keinen Sport mehr gemacht, meine Kondition ist auch
dementsprechend!!  aber es bessert langsam aber ich bin trotzdem noch ziemlich langsam unterwegs.
Bisher hab ich mit dem Bike 150km gemacht und etwa 3500 hm. Beim Hochfahren brauch ich ab und zu ne kurze Atem Pause 
Aber ich habe es bisher auch schon einmal auf den St. Anton geschafft war zwar nachher richtig platt  .

Bergauf fahre ich meistens den Kiesstrassen nach oder auf den Teerstrassen aber wen es wieder runter geht hab ich auch kein Problem wen es mal ein Singeltrail ist und wen es halt nicht geht lauf ich halt.

So vielleicht hat es hier ja noch mehr aus der Gegend die noch Konditionell ziemlich am Anfang stehen oder jemand der ein paar Tipps für mich hat.


Ah ja zur Zeit erkunde mich meistens ein wenig den Balgacher Wald

Mit Freundlichen Grüssen


Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HerbertSchuster (13. Juni 2014)

hoi! gibts bei euch in sankt gallen keine wöchentlichen Biketreffs?
ich bin zum praktikum hier. fahre ein enduro, hab aber auch ein rennrad dabei. wenns nicht zu heisst ist gehts gern auch bergauf.
fahrtechnik ist auch eine leidenschaft. und hindernisse. ich triale da einwenig herum, aber nicht zu viel erwarten.
bin kein trialbiker. Wenn ihr in die richtung lustig seid oder nette orte für fahrtechnik habt, sagt bescheid (beizeiten probiere ich erstmal die schulen aus..die sind meistens gut...)


----------



## HerbertSchuster (13. Juni 2014)

gibts eigentlich eine empfehlung welche freizeitkarte man sich für die regioon kaufen sollte?


----------



## booN (5. August 2014)

Ist hier noch was los?? Eventuell Buchs FL, gibt's da was schönes bergauf und bergab technisches? Was bergauf angeht bin ich blutiger Anfänger aber schon fleissig am trainieren *gg*

gruss


----------



## sworks2013 (5. August 2014)

Wenn Downhill lastig würde ich mal bei Freeberg Bike Shop in Buchs SG anfragen.

Gruss Rainer


----------



## booN (5. August 2014)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Wenn Downhill lastig würde ich mal bei Freeberg Bike Shop in Buchs SG anfragen.
> 
> Gruss Rainer


Nee nicht mehr, eher ruhige lockere trails ohne 1m stepdowns, 9 m spünge und alles was einem den hals verbiegt.
gruss
Roger


----------



## Don Trailo (19. August 2014)

Die Sommerpause ist definitiv vorbei.

Diesen Sonntag geht's weiter.
Treffpunkt 10.30 St.Georgen Friedhof - ab 11.00 beim Hüttli !!
die nächsten Bautage:
Bautage / Bauleitung
24.8 / Steff
7.9 / Steff
21.9 / Steff
5.10 / Steff
19.10 / Steff
www.FUNPARK-SG.ch
Verein Fun-Park St.Gallen
c/o VeloFlicki&FeiniVelos
Postfach
Wassergasse 13
CH-9001 St.Gallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esseesse (27. September 2014)

Mein Bike wurde aus dem Velokeller in Sargans gestohlen, falls jemand es sieht oder sachdienliche Hinweise hat, wird belohnt.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f3/17/1700/1700609-zmn9wr9ff5xc-image-large.jpg





Ventana el rey
Hope X4
Carbonfelgen
X01
Grüne Fox


----------



## Shithitter (28. September 2014)

Damn, Sherwood Gibsons Kunstwerke klaut man nicht. Die Ventana Dichte in der Umgebung ist eh schon dürftig.
Hast du das Bike von Paddy? Hoffentlich taucht das Baby wieder auf, daumen drück...


----------



## vsy (29. September 2014)

oh shit... werde die Augen offen halten!!!


----------



## Reamol (9. Januar 2015)

esseesse schrieb:


> Mein Bike wurde aus dem Velokeller in Sargans gestohlen, falls jemand es sieht oder sachdienliche Hinweise hat, wird belohnt.
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f3/17/1700/1700609-zmn9wr9ff5xc-image-large.jpg
> 
> ...



Hasst du dein Bike wieder? Habe es nie gesehen.. Sah man es im Keller durch ein Fenster oder so? Im herbst waren nämlich in der Umgebung oft Osteuropäer am Einbrechen und am Kollegen wurde am helllichten Tag ein doppelt abgeschlossenes Carbon-Genius geklaut...
Lg. aus der Nachbargemeinde Trübbach


----------



## Deleted 101478 (9. Januar 2015)

ja ja, jetzt sind es wieder die Ausländer gewesen !


----------



## Reamol (9. Januar 2015)

bikespammer schrieb:


> ja ja, jetzt sind es wieder die Ausländer gewesen !


ja. Wäre es nur eine Vermutung, würde ich es nicht schreiben. Es wurde nämlich ein Duo gefasst mit rund 20 Bikes im Gepäck... (Rumänen wenn es mich nicht täuscht)

Deshalb auch die Frage ob er es wieder hat.

Edit: Habe gerade den Artikel rausgesucht, und gesehen, dass sie im Juni gefasst wurden. Hatte Herbst im Kopf, da dieser Artikel dann veröffentlicht wurde:

http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/ostschweiz/story/Geklaute-Velos---Diebe-bekamen-auch-noch-Geld-31311505


----------



## XtremeHunter (21. März 2015)

Hopp!

hats in der Region Widnau/Diepoldsau/Heerbrugg irgendwo einen halbwegs gescheiten Pumptrack, auf dem man mit dem MTB nicht gleich verjagt wird? Helfe auch gerne beim shapen, wenn es daran scheitert.

Ansonsten suche ich noch Mitfahrer/Locals die sich rund um den St. Anton ein bisschen besser auskennen. Ich kenne leider nur die Österreicher Seite und die Region rund um Buchs.


----------



## doppelter Wolf (21. März 2015)

Pump Trak hats mal in Oberriet gegeben, ob der noch existiert weiss ich nicht. Müsstest mal Clif fragen vom http://www.british-bike-barn.ch/  Und ja am Anton gibt es paar Interessante Trails..


----------



## booN (21. März 2015)

SALÜ,
naja Pumptrack hättes in Chur, und neuerdings auch in Walenstadt. Gibt es noch den Dirtpark in Altach??
Das wars auch. Keine ahnung wie weit die Jungs aus FL sind, die hatten mal nen Pumptrack in Balzers geplant aber aus der Ecke hört man auch nix mehr. Ansonsten musste schon weiter nach Winti oder Züri.
Gruss


----------



## XtremeHunter (21. März 2015)

In Altach darf man leider nicht mit Stollenreifen rauf, ansonsten gibts den noch. Alles andere ist irgendwie ein bisschen zu weit, um nach der Arbeit mal schnell vorbei zu schauen.
Es reicht ja was kleines, wie in Buchs. Schade, aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch was.

@doppelter Wolf : Weisst du, wo der in Oberriet genau war? Dann schau ich mal vorbei die Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## booN (21. März 2015)

Das in Buchs ist ja auch kein Pumptrack sondern eher naja Klein halt *gg* Da haste mehr Spass wenn du nach Bludenz oder Goldach auf die BMX bahn gehst*gg* oder dir ein paar Tabletop reifen holst.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (6. Juni 2015)

nicht vergessen, Sonntag 7. Juni ist Eröffnung des Bike Trails oberhalb von St.Gallen !

http://www.waldeggtrail.ch/


----------



## booN (7. Juni 2015)

bikespammer schrieb:


> nicht vergessen, Sonntag 7. Juni ist Eröffnung des Bike Trails oberhalb von St.Gallen !
> 
> http://www.waldeggtrail.ch/


oder Ihr kommt nach Walenstadt http://www.bikeparkamsee.ch/


----------



## Deleted 101478 (15. Juni 2015)

ja aber das ist eine andere Nummer !






ride on
Andreas


----------



## FlavorFlow (26. August 2015)

Hi zusammen,
hat jemand aus dem Raum St.Gallen ein Radon Skeen 29 (idealerweise 2015) in 18" oder 20", das ich mal testfahren könnte?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. August 2015)

Am Wochenende ist die Eurobike in Friedrichhafen.
Ruf doch mal bei Radon an und frag ob man bei Ihnen auf der Messe das Bike Probefahren kann. Wäre zwar nur ein Parkplatztest auf dem Freigelände, aber besser als nix.
Auf dem Testride in Lenzerheide sind sie nicht dabei.


----------



## FlavorFlow (26. August 2015)

Leider habe ich am Wochenende keine Zeit, ansonsten hätte ich das so gemacht!


----------



## FlavorFlow (27. August 2015)

Hat vielleicht jemand ein Radon Slide 29 in 18" oder 20"? Das wäre vielleicht auch eine Option für mich!


----------



## Antilles (12. September 2015)

Hoi, bin grade erst nach Uzwil gezogen und suche ein paar Mitfahrer bzw. Vorfahrer :-D
Würde gern mal die strecken der Umgebung kennen lernen.
Generell Feierabendrunden oder auch Tagestouren am Wochenende. Augenmerk sollte auf dem Spass bergab liegen.
Hat jemand Lust?

Lg
Antilles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlavorFlow (25. September 2015)

Falls es jemand nicht mitbekommen hat: Morgen und übermorgen findet Alpsteinbike statt: www.alpsteinbike.ch


----------



## Deleted 101478 (11. April 2016)

ich muss den Thread wieder mal aus dem Keller holen denn der Frühling ist da !
läuft denn hier wieder mal was oder spielt ihr nur noch Schach ?  

Grüsse aus dem Wald
Bikespammer reloaded


----------



## vsy (12. April 2016)

Hoi Bikespammer
hatte gestern keine Zeit mich im Forum herumzutreiben ... ich war beim Biken auf der Waldegg + Waldeggtrail + Sitterstandweg ...   so ein geiles Wetter und eine tolle Stimmung.
Aber du hast absolut recht: wir lassen mal die alten Zeiten wieder aufleben!
Bin jetzt dann aber erst mal eine Woche in den Bikeferien.  
Grüsse
Volker


----------



## Deleted 101478 (12. April 2016)

"wer hat's erfunden, die Bündner natürlich !"
http://www.herbert.bike/
sehr clever was der Bündner Tourismus-verein da wieder für ein Marketing betreibt.
bis bald auf dem Trail
dä Bikespammer reloaded


----------



## FlavorFlow (13. April 2016)

Hat jemand von euch eine grosse Satteltasche (>10l), die ich fürs Navad 1000 im Juni ausleihen könnte? Selbstverständlich gegen eine Entschädigung.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (27. April 2016)

an alle die Interesse und Zeit haben,
am 1. Mai machen wir den Waldeggtrail wieder startklar !
http://www.waldeggtrail.ch/
https://www.meteoblue.com/de/wetter/vorhersage/woche/st.-gallen_schweiz_2658822?day=5
wir freuen uns auf helfende Hände, es gibt viel zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlavorFlow (27. April 2016)

Und für alle, die auch gern geradeaus fahren, gibts am Wochenende http://www.quer-durch-mostindien.ch


----------



## Deleted 101478 (27. April 2016)

Shit, schon wieder eine Terminkollision !
war schon ein paar mal an der Mostindien Tour und hat immer Spass gemacht.
aber wie sagt man: "man kann eben nicht auf jeder Hochzeit tanzen"


----------



## Epictetus (5. Juni 2016)

Wohne auch in St Gallen und bin für Trails und Enduro Geballere immer zu haben. Erst ab Ende Juli allerdings :*


----------



## vsy (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo JustSkilled ;-)
willkommen im Thread.  
Bin selbst kein so ein heftiger Endurist... aber es sind noch einige andere dabei, die Gravity mögen.

Grüsse
Volker


----------



## Deleted 101478 (8. Juni 2016)

er ballert !


----------



## Epictetus (9. Dezember 2016)

Scheint ja nicht allzu viele Biker in SG zu geben


----------



## Deleted 101478 (10. Dezember 2016)

nein, leider nicht mehr !


----------



## booN (10. Dezember 2016)

naja als man nochin der Ostschweiz wohnte war es auch nciht wirklich besser*gg*


----------



## Deleted 101478 (11. Dezember 2016)

ha ha, dann warst du an der falschen Party !


----------



## Deleted 101478 (11. Dezember 2016)

Glückwunsch Volker !

der 1001 Post in deinem "Biken in der Ostschweiz" Thema

have a god time
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vsy (12. Dezember 2016)

Danke.
Schaffens wir vor dem Jahreswechsel nochmal?


----------



## Deleted 101478 (13. Dezember 2016)

hmmm, wenn das Wetter so weitermacht bestimmt !


----------



## gluehfrosch (17. Februar 2017)

Moin, 
ich wohne jetzt auch hier in der Gegend und hätte Lust zu biken. Habe auch einen fahbaren (4-rädrigen) Untersatz und könnte noch 1-2 Personen mitnehmen, wenn man doch mal etwas weiter weg biken will. 
Wie siehts bei euch aus? Wetter ist zwar gerade wieder suboptimal aber ich bin optimistisch


----------



## vsy (28. Juli 2017)

Hallo
ich benötige kurzfristig neue *Bremsbeläge* für meine *Hope Tech 3 X2* Bremse.
Weiss jemand einen Laden im *Umkreis von ca. 30km um St.Gallen*, wo ich die heute oder morgen noch bekomme?
Oder würde mir jemand seine verkaufen?
Wäre an 1x, besser 2x Belag-Sätzen interessiert.
Organisch oder Sintered spielt aufgrund der Dringlichkeit keine Rolle.  ;-)

Grüsse
Volker


----------



## shift (28. Juli 2017)

Kettenrad.ch vielleicht?


----------



## Deleted 101478 (28. Juli 2017)

ciao Volker
wenn so dringend probier Agentur Felix zu kontaktieren, er ist der Import von Hope
Tel.   071 911 66 16
Mail. [email protected]
oder 
http://www.kettenrad.ch/shops/shops/
hier suchst du dir einen Händler in der Region
viel Glück
Andreas


----------



## vsy (29. Juli 2017)

Hallo
Danke für den Tipp zu Kettenrad und Felix. Werd das gegen 9 mal checken / anrufen. 
Volker


----------



## Kimi702 (30. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen
Wie ich sehe bin ich in St. Gallen und insbesondere im riethüsli nicht ganz alleine wenn es ums Biken geht...
Meine Name ist Timo und ich wohne seit 4 Jahren in St. Gallen. Früher war ich viel mit bmx/MTb unterwegs, dann ca 20 Jahre garnicht mehr. Vor zwei Jahren dann mal wieder eine Tour mit dem MTb in Nord-Indien gemacht und wieder angefixt... letztes Jahr kam dann mein Scott Genius 930 zu mir (drauf gesessen und mit Abstand am wohlsten gefühlt; neben BMc xy und stumpjumper und noch 2 anderen).
Im Moment vertrete ich noch die Devise "was ich runterfahre, muss ich auch hochfahren", dh. alle möglichen Wald-/wiesenwege in und um St. Gallen, hundwiler höhi usw, waldeggtrail (wobei ich mangels können die Sprünge noch auslasse), wurzelteppiche, kleine stufen etc. liegen drin. Am "Mehr" arbeite ich... Ziel wäre vom gornergrat nach Zermatt (den Wanderweg, nicht die Skipiste) . Im Moment habe ich das Gefühl das Genius noch nicht wirklich artgerecht zu behandeln.
Zur Zeit habe ich relativ viel Zeit und würde mich freuen mal nicht alleine unterwegs zu sein. Also falls mal jemand auf eine Tour unterwegs ist, und bei dem ich vllt noc das ein oder andere abschauen könnte, einfach melden...
Greetz
Timo


----------



## cheggenberger (12. Oktober 2017)

Hoi zämä,
gehe morgen auf die Walensee Panorama Tour und würde mich über Begleitung freuen. Starte um 10'15 am Bahnhof Walenstadt. Zuerst gemütlich auf der Teerstrasse 1000 Höhenmeter hoch und dann tolle Trails mit toller Aussicht. Das Wetter ist gut angesagt und die Trails müssten trocken sein. Also, morgen frei machen und mitkommen, wer weiss wenn der Winter kommt. Liebe Grüsse, Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtrailer (12. Oktober 2017)

ein ander mal gern - bis montag bin ich aber leider schon verplant... und das bei dem wetter!!


----------



## Deleted 101478 (17. März 2018)

*der Waldegg Trail oberhalb St.Gallen braucht uns !*
darum stelle ich diese Mitteilung mal hier ein und freue mich wenn ihr Zeit habt mit anzupacken

Die neue Saison steht vor der Tür!
Das öffentliche und viel genutzte Teilstück (A-H) vom Trail braucht davor etwas Zuneigung von uns.

*nächster Termin:*
Wir treffen uns zum alljährlichen Trail-Wischen am Sonntag 25.März!
Treffpunkt beim Tennisplatz St.Georgen 11.00 Uhr.

In den Sektoren A-H werden wir Laub wischen, Drainagen pflegen, Pfützen entwässern.....
...... Verpflegung & Getränk nicht vergessen!

bis dann
dä Bikespammer


----------



## Deleted 101478 (24. März 2018)




----------



## Deleted 101478 (9. Mai 2020)

läuft anscheinend nichts mehr in der Ost Rand Zone ?


----------



## Hardtrailer (9. Mai 2020)

Wir sind hier einfach alle am biken und nicht am PC...


----------



## Deleted 101478 (9. Mai 2020)

Hardtrailer schrieb:


> Wir sind hier einfach alle am biken und nicht am PC...


so isch recht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vsy (10. Mai 2020)

Danke Andreas, dass du diesen Thread immer wieder mal wiederbelebst. ? Nahtoderfahrung hat er (thread) schon so öfters erlebt ?
Wir treffen uns ja nachher noch zum HBM (Insider)...

vlt. Nutzen wir diese Oldschool-Technik hier ja doch noch mal wieder öfters, um wieder neue Connections zu knüpfen und neue Leute kennen zu lernen.
Wären vlt. auch Biker aus der Nähe Wittenbach/Häggenschwil/Waldkirch an (gelegentlichen) Touren interessiert?

cu
Volker


----------



## Deleted 101478 (6. Juni 2020)

letztes WE Walensee Höhenweg unter die Stollen genommen


----------



## Hardtrailer (9. Juni 2020)

Schaut super aus! Ist das der Weg von Walenstadt nach Weesen?


----------



## Deleted 101478 (9. Juni 2020)

genau   




__





						Laubegg (Walensee)
					






					www.ride.ch


----------



## Deleted 101478 (7. Juli 2020)

letztes WE ein bisschen Alpin über den Guschasattel gewandert


----------



## Hardtrailer (8. Juli 2020)

Du bist aber ein harter Hund! 
Ich war ganz in der Nähe unterwegs, hab mich aber nur von Frastanz über Vorderälpele, Paulahütte, Gafadura ins Liechtenstein begeben...


----------



## Deleted 101478 (9. Juli 2020)

thanx @Hardtrailer 




__





						Guschasattel - 2-Ländertour
					

Aus den Rebbergen der Bündner Herrschaft in die Walsersiedlungen am Triesenberg und durch die wilde Berglandschaft des Falknis.




					www.mountainbiker.ch
				



ja, war streng aber hat riesig Spass gemacht !


----------



## Hardtrailer (9. Juli 2020)

Glaub ich! Alle daumen hoch!


----------



## Deleted 101478 (9. Juli 2020)

1 hab ich noch !


----------



## sworks2013 (13. Juli 2020)

Hardtrailer schrieb:


> Du bist aber ein harter Hund!
> Ich war ganz in der Nähe unterwegs, hab mich aber nur von Frastanz über Vorderälpele, Paulahütte, Gafadura ins Liechtenstein begeben...


Höre ich da Liechtenstein? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (13. Juli 2020)

claro 
immer wieder Mal


----------



## TechieTech (22. Juli 2020)

Hallo zämä!

Habt ihr vielleicht Vorschläge für interessante Routen in der Ostschweiz? 
Bin ein Anfänger und gehe am Wochenende fahren.


----------



## Hardtrailer (23. Juli 2020)

Wo willst Du denn starten? Ich kann Dir sonst im Komoot oder Ride.ch ein paar Touren raussuchen


----------



## Patrice_F (4. August 2020)

So, jetzt ist es so weit, in SG und Umgebung wurden praktisch sämtliche Trails mit Verbotschildern versehen. Biken ist sozusagen nur noch auf dem Waldeggtrail erlaubt bzw. möglich. Finde das eine Katastrophe und man sollte dagegen etwas unternehmen. Weiss jemand, ob da Bikeshops/Vereine bereits dran sind? Da muss einfach eine Lösung her, es kann nicht sein, dass ein so beliebter Sport faktisch verboten wird und man seitens der Stadt/Kanton keine Alternative zur Verfügung stellt. Da müssen einige Wege legalisiert werden. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## ralphi911 (5. August 2020)

Ich würde mal Kontakt mit dem Ride Magazin aufnehmen. Die sind vielleicht an diesem Thema interessiert.

https://www.ride.ch/


----------



## Patrice_F (6. August 2020)

Ja nur werden die kaum was machen können. Da müssen lokale Bikshops und clubs dahinter. Es muss ein kleines Trailnetzwerk entstehen, wo man fahren darf. Zurzeit ist nur der Waldeggtrail legal. 
war heute mal unterwegs und habs mir angeschaut. Alles ab Rotmonten ist zu und unfahrbar...


----------



## ralphi911 (7. August 2020)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Ja nur werden die kaum was machen können. Da müssen lokale Bikshops und clubs dahinter. Es muss ein kleines Trailnetzwerk entstehen, wo man fahren darf. Zurzeit ist nur der Waldeggtrail legal.
> war heute mal unterwegs und habs mir angeschaut. Alles ab Rotmonten ist zu und unfahrbar...



Ich habe mir nur gedacht, wenn es im Ride erscheint werden mehr Leute erreicht, als hier im Forum. Die haben ja sicher auch gewissen Kontakte zu solche Bikeclubs etc...


----------



## Patrice_F (7. August 2020)

Ja vielleicht hast du recht. Meines Erachtens müssten die lokalen Bikeshops/Clubs aber langsam echt mal Aufstehen und sich verbünden/wehren. Als einzelner Mountainbiker erreicht man einfach nicht viel...

Wie macht ihr das, wo fahren diejenigen, die in SG oder Umgebung wohnen? ich rede von der 1-2h Feierabendrunde und nicht von Fahrten, wo man zB mit dem Auto in die Alpen geht.


----------



## baloo (17. September 2020)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Ja vielleicht hast du recht. Meines Erachtens müssten die lokalen Bikeshops/Clubs aber langsam echt mal Aufstehen und sich verbünden/wehren. Als einzelner Mountainbiker erreicht man einfach nicht viel...
> 
> Wie macht ihr das, wo fahren diejenigen, die in SG oder Umgebung wohnen? ich rede von der 1-2h Feierabendrunde und nicht von Fahrten, wo man zB mit dem Auto in die Alpen geht.


es tut sich was im Kanton SG!
und auf gar keinem Fall dem neuen Jagdgesetz zustimmen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (17. September 2020)

Sehr gut, besten Dank für die Info. Jagdgesetz könnte leider noch knapp werden, steht auf der Kippe. Mein Nein ist bereits raus.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (20. September 2020)

nicht mehr Ostschweiz, Spass hat es trotzdem gemacht


----------



## Deleted 101478 (19. Dezember 2020)

vermutlich das letzte Mal dieses Jahr
euch allen schöne Festtage
dä Bikespämmer


----------



## Patrice_F (19. Dezember 2020)

bikespammer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1171708
> vermutlich das letzte Mal dieses Jahr
> euch allen einen schöne Festtage
> dä Bikespämmer


Sind die Trails am St. Anton Schneefrei?


----------



## Deleted 101478 (19. Dezember 2020)

oh ja, perfekte Bedingungen bis du unter die Nebelgrenze kommst
aber die ist recht weit unten, dann wird es rutschig


----------



## Deleted 101478 (20. Dezember 2020)

Action Pics als Beweis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

